# Michael Brown had robbed a Quick Trip just before the fatal shooting



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

And the "witness" Johnson was with him committing that robbery.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 15, 2014)

If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2014)

Alleged is the proper term....but you Gramps like to convict at home...why are you not working??


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



Gramps i just heard that was debunked.........but then when this began i heard that that was the reason this cop was called to begin with....so i guess we will have to see how things proceed......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046



It's being reported that the shooting officer was on a different call when he was rerouted to the QT robbery. We all know what happened after that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



How do you debunk photos & video?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046



The officer was responding to the strong arm robbery call with a description of the assailant.   Brown answered that description, including the identifiable cap Brown was wearing.   So yes, the officer knew about it.    The story of jay walking came from Johnson, the witness, who was an accomplice in the robbery and identified from the surveillance video.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046
> ...



Correction: we all *think* we know what happened after that. 

Still wouldn't matter. If the officer detained the two to question them about the robbery, but the reason he stopped them was for the j-walking that alone justifies the officer stopping them. The legal 'justification' for everythign that followed.

The use of lethal force depends on the officer's original purpose being lawful, as with stopping them for j-walking. If they'd been walking down the sidewalk, everything that followed included lethal force application could be construed as unlawful.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Round two.

Dorian Johnson is charged with strong arm robbery and the murder of Michael Brown.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 15, 2014)

Check it out, the police are falling back on the "all those people look alike" defense. No, that doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 15, 2014)

Dorian's the 'friend?' That's how it works. If in the commision of another crime your partner(s) die you can be charged with their murder.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

And there you have it....


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's watch Rev. Al and MSNBC attempt to spin this into somehow it was the cops fault no matter what 'Big Mike' did.
If there is police action audio tape from a dispatcher informing the local cops to be on the look-out for a possible strong arm robbery suspect that fits 'Big Mike' then 'Big Mike' is fucking toast. Well 'Big Mike' is already maggot-meat.
Couldn't have happened to a nicer young Black man.
I'm betting 'Big Mike' had a very long history of being a nothing more than a bully. 
We all know what ends up happening to those who bully.
'Big Mike' thought he could 'bully' a cop. Never a smart move.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Dorian's the 'friend?' That's how it works. If in the commision of another crime your partner(s) die you can be charged with their murder.



Dorian Johnson is the friend and the witness who said they were stopped for jaywalking.  Obviously they were not stopped for jaywalking at all.


----------



## rdean (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Committing a crime is committing a crime.  Even against an alleged bad person.  Just because someone is a criminal doesn't mean they deserve to be shot.

You of all people should know that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I never implied he deserved anything. This thread just goes to prove that trying to apply a political narrative to a situation BEFORE the evidence is put forth is foolish.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



  The cops knew "big mike" was prone to violence and acted accordingly.
This story is now over and came to the logical conclusion...dude robs store and dies resisting arrest.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian's the 'friend?' That's how it works. If in the commision of another crime your partner(s) die you can be charged with their murder.
> ...



They're not going to get charged with j-walking. The relevance of that is it provides justification for everything else. For an officer to use lethal force on a retreating suspect, their original actions, like detaining someone for questioning must be lawful. As with j-walking, littering, cussing (where that's a crime,) or anything else. Whether the officer had them in mind related to the robbery doesn't matter since the main issue will be the use of lethal force. Since the subjects were by their own admission j-walking, everything that followed was legally justified.

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You ignore Twitter BS and get the facts from the Ferguson Police Dept directly!

Ferguson police identify officer in Michael Brown shooting



> Jackson also gave barebones details about a strong-arm robbery at a local convenience store that took place moments before Wilson shot Brown. He did not ,* but he did not say if Brown was the suspect in the robbery. *He released dispatch records and video surveillance of the robbery as well.
> 
> A police offense incident report that was part of the packet of documents J
> 
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

B


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



But ... but ... but that's okay. He's just an innocent boy doing innocent things.  Kids'll be kids.  You racist SOB.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


The 'jay-walking' BS story is from Johnson who was involved with 'Big Mike'.
Are you so fucking brain-dead you are automatically going to believe Johnson's version of why he and 'Big Mike' were stopped? Don't bother answering.
If there is a trial it will be great to watch that moron Crump try to explain to the jury how 'Big Mike',  the simian who strong armed a little store clerk half his size then got into it with a cop who stopped him and Johnson based on the description from the store clerk is somehow innocent.
Anyway. No charges will be brought against the cop and the simians can go back to their tree tops and wait for another chance to loot and destroy local business on the pretext of innocently peacefully demonstrating.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 15, 2014)

Shocking Eh ???

Certainly wouldn't resist arrest either...

You don't steal, you don't have confrontations with the law, you needn't worry about getting shot...

Every non-Neanderthal understands this.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

As the entire fiction of the necessity of the stop has been exposed, the next step is to expose the fiction of the actual shooting.   There are photos of the cop's bashed in face as Brown was trying to get the officer's gun.   Maybe those will be released soon.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.



No.  They really did rob that store.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.



Why? Would it fuck up your political narrative?


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



But ... but ... but sometimes criminals DO need to be shot when they become violent. You are aware of that simple fact -- no?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Sounds like big mike set the wheels in motion for his own demise.
Dont go around strong arming people half your size and you might live to see the sunrise.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



  Nailed it!! It makes it way harder to blame whitey if it's true.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



What do you mean why dumb ass?  Why would I want them to be quilty of robbing a store? So you cave apes would feel vindicated for shooting him down in cold blood?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



We dont know that for sure yet.  It was reported as a robbery.  We dont know if that is actually the case. In the pics it looks like he is pushing the guy off him. We dont know what provoked that even if it is him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

We'll have to wait to see if this is confirmed, but if true, the claim that he was a "gentle giant" goes out the window.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 15, 2014)

You know what would be really sweet? If this whole thing blew up in Rev. Al's face AGAIN!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's not cold blood if he's beating up a police officer.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit


And? 

If there were no imminent threats to law enforcement or public safety, the shooting is not justified.  

That one might be suspected of a crime does not warrant the killing of that suspect.  

The photographs from the convenience store are irrelevant, all thats relevant is what occurred during the encounter with police just before shots were fired.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The only details of the shooting we have a from a "witness". A witness who was also involved in the robery.
Wouldn't you like to wait for all the facts before you determine it was in cold blood?

Or do you prefer the role of the court jester?


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2014)

What I find amazing and so ironic...you right wing turds stand so strongly on the side of government force when a poor black man is involved...when a rich white man is involved...it is overbearing government..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



It's only irrelevant if you're trying to convict someone of murder without ALL of the surrounding facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The picture didnt show anyone beating up and officer.  Even if that happened the cop didnt have a right to shoot him as he was running away.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What I find amazing and so ironic...you right wing turds stand so strongly on the side of government force when a poor black man is involved...when a rich white man is involved...it is overbearing government..



Circumstances.........


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Thats not true. There is another witness that doesnt even know the guy who saw the shooting in cold blood.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



  So if the police are looking for a suspect who just strong armed some little Asian dude and the two suspects fit the description perfectly,then one proceeds to fight with the officer I'd say he's dangerous and the cops acted accordingly.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You have NO PROBLEM convicting the victim of robbery in "cold blood"


----------



## Claudette (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I agree. He's not a very good witness at all especially if he and Brown robbed that store. 

He will be trying to save his own ass and he won't care who he buries to do it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



How do you know he robbed the store?  Just because the Asian dude said so?


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > What I find amazing and so ironic...you right wing turds stand so strongly on the side of government force when a poor black man is involved...when a rich white man is involved...it is overbearing government..
> ...



Cliven Bundy


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



 So the pics and videos of him doing just that are fake?
This shit is turning out like most of these situations turn out. The dude who got shot has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046



It's entirely relevant because the officer had just cause to stop the suspect.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I dont see him robbing a store. I see him pushing the Asian dude off him.  If that is even him.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Why do you bother commenting when you obviously haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Photos & video don't have motive or bias. Nor do they lie. He's a thief. Question is, did he fight the cop for his gun....

If he did then the cop did society a favor & likely saved future victims from gunshots or death.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what you claim to see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  So now you're going to say the little Asian guy just likes to start shit with his customers,especially those that are twice his size?
   And you say you run a business?

   Do you know how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Why would he lie?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Actually it does. If you dont like that too bad.  Where do you see him robbing the store?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Go start a thread about it then. That is irrelevant to this thread. And equating Bundy to a common thug is quite comical


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> And the "witness" Johnson was with him committing that robbery.



That makes the so called witness an accomplice.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So the kid could get arrested. Why does anyone lie?  What provoked the altercation?  Do you know or are you just taking the word of the Asian guy?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Here's where you start to sound like a complete idiot. Do carry on...


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Even if he did rob a store the cop had no right to shoot him when he was surrendering, as witnesses have stated.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are simply lying.....you see him robbing the store and assaulting the man.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Alleged is the proper term....but you Gramps like to convict at home...why are you not working??



Gramps has said that he's an ex-con. One would think he'd know better. 

Oh wait - its Gramps. Known for jumping the gun and having no information or proof.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The photos dont show him robbing the store. They show an altercation. Where is the video?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Even if he did rob a store the cop had no right to shoot him when he was surrendering, as witnesses have stated.



Accomplices don't make credible witnesses.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



You are lying.  I see him pushing the Asian guy off him.  Where is the video of the incident?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046



Did you actually read it?



> Law enforcement officer's use of force in making an arrest.
> 
> 563.046. 1. A law enforcement officer need not retreat or desist from efforts to effect the arrest, or from efforts to prevent the escape from custody, of a person he reasonably believes to have committed an offense because of resistance or threatened resistance of the arrestee. In addition to the use of physical force authorized under other sections of this chapter, he is, subject to the provisions of subsections 2 and 3, justified in the use of such physical force as he reasonably believes is immediately necessary to effect the arrest or to prevent the escape from custody.
> 
> ...



A fleeing unarmed suspect doesn't meet this criteria.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Why does that sound so familiar? What a fucken hypocrite.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Its certainly true that Bundy was found guilty of stealing millions of tax payer's dollars while Brown has only been accused of petty theft. 

Thanks for pointing that out Gramps.


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know, but it sure looks like this kid was not so innocent.....


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

The entire video will be released today.   I do hope they release the photos of the cop taken at the hospital after Brown smashed his face in.

The store clerk is still alive.   He didn't die in the fire the looters set.  He got away along with the other employees of the Quick Trip.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you don't get it.  I'm saying that you don't actually believe anything you say, you just lie all the time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Please post the video of Brown actually robbing a store. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Even if he did rob a store the cop had no right to shoot him when he was surrendering, as witnesses have stated.



Doesn't matter if he was Al Capone.

The moment he put his hands up? It's over.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



You avoided the question.  I have gotten into it as a teenager with Asian store owners that start shit with you so I know the type.  Where does it show him robbing the store?  Why is there no video?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Even if he did rob a store the cop had no right to shoot him when he was surrendering, as witnesses have stated.
> ...



There were other witnesses that stated he was shot after turning and putting his hands up.

If the witnesses are correct, do you approve of the police acting in that manner?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The video is to be released to the media later today. When it is you can begin eating your 3rd serving of CROW


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You know when the video is released you're going to look like a bigger tool than normal right?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not even the issue.

The officer was well in keeping with his job to stop, question and if he thought he had a reasonable cause, arrest this man.

He was not, in the scope of his duties, allowed to kill him, if he was unarmed, fleeing or had given up.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



So you dont have the video?  I get it perfectly.  You just assume the Asian guy is telling the truth.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046
> ...



I think it does meet the criteria as written. But it shouldn't. That gives way to much power to the police (and private citizens in Florida) and takes away a constitutional protected right of presumed innocence.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No

But I have serious doubt about the credibility of those other witnesses


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is a video.  It will be released today.   Even Asian store owners start shit when they are robbed.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



So you admit as well you have no video and you just assumed the store owner is innocent in this?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



IF IF IF IF IF IF IF

Why can't everyone wait for the facts?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whether Brown robbed the store or not has absolutely no bearing on the shooting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




They also start shit because they get mad.  This happens even if you dont rob them.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Obviously, he stole cigars from his own store then attacked Brown.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It does have a bearing on the case  This is painting public perception. If he is a known criminal then the juror pool is automatically predisposed to believe the officer was innocent.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Certainly changes the racial profiling and innocent kid narrative. This was predictable.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Okay..

Thus far here's the facts.

A cop shot a kid.

And the kid was unarmed.

That's what we know now.


The police force has been real short on "facts" on the policeman or the way this kid died.

But they are releasing all sorts of things on the kid to make him look bad.

You dig?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Where is the proof the cigars were stolen at all?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'll settle for the photos that show him assaulting a man.  That's more than enough justification for the offending asshole to by stopped by police.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because they have experience in getting robbed or shoplifted by thugs. Realize that it's not personal to you if you aren't doing anything wrong. I used to get followed around stores when I was young because the way I looked fit into a category of potential troublemaker. It used to piss me off, but as a man of some seasoning now, I understand it more.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Yeah okay...


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why are there bad things to release?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Comedy Gold!! 
Will you be here all week?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well no. It doesn't.

No one questioned to kid to determine whether he was even there. And if he was? What exactly transpired.

The kid is dead.

And the police are already engaged in "trying" him.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Everyone is not a thug.  As a teenager I took it personally and got into it with a couple of Asian store owners.  1 called the cops on me. Luckily I still had my receipt to show I paid for my stuff.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not only that, if true, it goes to the motivations of guy who was shot, leading to a more realistic possibility that he would be more likely to do something reckless with the cop to escape arrest.

We need to see how all this plays out, which is why the rioting is bullshit, just another excuse to get electronics at a five-finger discount.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

They were stealing the cigars to make marijuana blunts.  That's why they took a box of cigars.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blunt_(marijuana_cigar)


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You still havent provide anything that convinces me he was actually stealing something.  Why not?

I see him pushing a guy off him.  Where is the theft?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> They were stealing the cigars to make marijuana blunts.  That's why they took a box of cigars.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blunt_(marijuana_cigar)



  Even Assleper knows this is true. But he'll never admit it.


----------



## NLT (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > They were stealing the cigars to make marijuana blunts.  That's why they took a box of cigars.
> ...



How can I admit to something people do that i dont even know dumbass?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

God, you'd think they would have learned after the Trayvon fiasco. Another really stupid shit thug ffs!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> God, you'd think they would have learned after the Trayvon fiasco. Another really stupid shit thug ffs!



Learned what?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



Seems the preponderance of evidence is stacked against the victim. The more we discover the more guilty he appears and the more likely this is a justified homicide.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  This shit is great!! 
  So what are you going to say when the vid shows him abusing the old man?
I cant wait to hear it!! It's like watching a "To be continued" comedy!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Supposedly the "kid" has a rap sheet with the police and a long history of thuggery. It appears he's "tried" himself


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



And that's not the issue.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > God, you'd think they would have learned after the Trayvon fiasco. Another really stupid shit thug ffs!
> ...


To pick their fights more carefully. Race pimps, Martin and this latest dumb shit are among the lowest brow of humanity. Include yourself if you wish, as a kindred spirit and intellect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > God, you'd think they would have learned after the Trayvon fiasco. Another really stupid shit thug ffs!
> ...



  And there you have it. No wonder there's a constant stream of dead black youth.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Coming from you, this is very funny.

Wasn't it you who wrote the subject line for this thread?



> Michael Brown had robbed a Quick Trip just before the fatal shooting Reply to Thread



That's what you get for c/p from a RW garbage site. 

Why is it that so many RWs don't believe in due process unless the accused is white?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046
> ...



_(c) May otherwise endanger life or inflict serious physical injury unless arrested without delay._


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



It appears you have a rap sheet too.

Do you think that police have a right to put a bullet in you?

Or do you appreciate the day in court?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm going to say he was abusing the old man. What I want to see is the footage of him walking into the store taking the cigars, pushing the guy off him, and walking out the door.  Until I see that I dont believe the Asian guy or the cops.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Unlike some retards I consider photo & video evidence as FACTS


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't it about time to confront what really going on in Americas inner cities?
How many times do we have to watch this shit play out over and over?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



The crime they suspected him of..didn't even meet that criteria.

He was unarmed.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



This isnt a fight.  This is a protest saying you dont have a right to shoot unarmed people.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Alleged is the proper term....but you Gramps like to convict at home...why are you not working??











peace...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



So that would make it okay to gun him down in the street?

WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I never gave a cop a reason to pull a gun on me. I never attacked a cop & I never commited strong armed robbery. 

It all boils down to the circumstances & facts. Sadly the left wants to ignore those because they don't fit the narrative of an innocent boy being unjustly shot.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I'm betting there *will* be a trial ala George Zimmerman for the justified shooting of whatzhisname. 

I would imagine the same outcome followed by a riot replete with Molotov cocktails and looted stores.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Attacking an ARMED POLICE OFFICER is most certainly proof that this kid was a danger.

If you think otherwise you are nuts


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  Did the cop know that? It's become painfully obvious the kid committed a crime,and when confronted by the police he chose to fight. Just like little TreyTrey chose to fight.
   At what point do these dumbfucks get it? Start shit and there is a possibility you might die over it.
   You can say all you want about the crime not being a death penalty type crime,but had they not committed that crime they wouldnt have set the wheels in motion that lead to their death.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So yes. It would fuck up your narrative. Thank you for the conformation.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Thats exactly why I want to see the video.  If he robbed the store the officer is going to get off.  The only people that saw the entire exchange is the alleged accomplice Dorian Johnson and the cop.  Who do you think a jury is going to believe?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  It sure as hell wont be the guy who just robbed the Quicky Mart..


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You brought it up.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Seriously-----is there anyone anywhere who thinks it's a safe idea to attacked an armed person ?? ?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



My narrative was that the cop shot him in cold blood retard.  That cant be fucked up.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You committed a crime.

That's reason enough.

When you lower the threshold for this sort of action it becomes a real slippery slope.

Don't know why you don't get that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



My point exactly.  The officer can tell pretty much any story he wants to as long as it fits forensics.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



He was shot 35 feet away... how is that danger?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



In the context that the police are introducing material that isn't relevant to the events that transpired.

And it's obvious why they are doing it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

The video gives police a justification for stopping Brown and Johnson walking down the street

How the officer acted once he stopped them and justification for shooting an alleged shoplifter remains to be seen


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2014)

Duke LaCrosse.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism 
Trayvon Martin.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
Michael Brown........rush to judgement- accusations of racism

Anyone see a pattern here?


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Of course, I see your point now, I don't know why I didn't see it before.
How could a robbery that took place fourteen minutes before the shooting possibly have anything to do with it? I just can't imagine how these two events could be connected.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

why are they release videos of the store but not the number of shots taken


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 So you're pissed that they wont take the word of a thief? Live by the sword and all that...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery




Thats what I am wondering too.  It explains why they never interviewed him though. I want to see the video.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> The video gives police a justification for stopping Brown and Johnson walking down the street
> 
> How the officer acted once he stopped them and justification for shooting an alleged shoplifter remains to be seen



Strong arm robbery is not the same as shoplifting.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery



He should be arrested for the murder of Michael Brown.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> The video gives police a justification for stopping Brown and Johnson walking down the street
> 
> How the officer acted once he stopped them and justification for shooting an alleged shoplifter remains to be seen


Of course. The actions of the alleged shoplifter (strong-armed robber more accurately) also remain to be seen.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No I'm pissed the cop shot a kid in cold blood.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> Duke LaCrosse.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> Trayvon Martin.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> Michael Brown........rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> 
> Anyone see a pattern here?



  Yep...and it's one that's wearing pretty thin.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> Duke LaCrosse.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> Trayvon Martin.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> Michael Brown........rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> 
> Anyone see a pattern here?


You're forgetting Tawana Brawley. That was a real gem!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery
> ...



Thats retarded.  The cop shot him.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> Duke LaCrosse.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> Trayvon Martin.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> Michael Brown........rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> 
> Anyone see a pattern here?



What was  the rush judge in michael brown case?

white guy


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Duke LaCrosse.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> ...


Seriously?!


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Duke LaCrosse.......rush to judgement- accusations of racism
> ...



GFY.



peace...


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



According to who? His accomplice in the robbery?


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

they're protesting a person being shot unarmed without any facts coming out....


White guy tell me what is the rush?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The other witness who doesnt even know him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



No it doesn't.

*From the facts we have now*, he should not have been shot dead in the street.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



the police white guy who shot michael brown

white people are so clueless


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I guess he shouldn't have tried to take the officer's gun.  Had the young man simply complied with the officer's instructions he would still be alive......free to rob and assault people again.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




You didnt see him trying to take the cops gun. The witness that doesnt even know him says his hands were outside the car and the cop was trying to pull him in.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The video gives police a justification for stopping Brown and Johnson walking down the street
> ...



There was no indication that Brown was an armed suspect. Strong armed robbery means the clerk tried to stop him an Brown pushed him aside

The cop has a justification for stopping Brown and Johnson

Why he stayed in his car to question them, why he pulled Brown into the car and why he fired his weapon at an alleged shoplifter is still not answered


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



There was another witness and the photography done at the scene.

And when the forensics are released we will have a better picture.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Strong arm robbery means you are a violent felon.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



You are a retard. A felon is someone that has been convicted of a crime.  Specifically a felony.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uh-huh, but fortunately you were on the spot to give us the first hand eyewitness account.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> they're protesting a person being shot unarmed without any facts coming out....
> 
> 
> White guy tell me what is the rush?



Without any facts coming out.... So the people tossing Molotov cocktails and looting stores have facts that we somehow haven't been given?

OK Fine. We don't have all the facts. The one witness we have heard from was allegedly the dead kid's accomplice in a strong arm robbery.
I've heard another story that the kid was trying to disarm the officer.

We're logically at an impasse here as far as knowing the truth.

All we have is another dead black kid shot by a cop.


*DOES THAT JUSTIFY THE RIOTS THAT ENSUED?*


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



1. He wasn't killed during the struggle by the window.
2. The police should be able to provide evidence of this. Like a fingerprint on the gun or holster.
3. Brown pulled away from the window and ran.
4. According to 2 eyewitness, he was hit in the back, turned around, raised his hands and was shot multiple times.

The forensics on the body should reveal more.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



This shows how clueless white people on this board are...It does not even matter if he went  for the gun because shots were also fired 35 feet away unarmed which is no legal force.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery



Good question.

I was just reading elsewhere that this same police department once beat up the wrong guy and then charged the guy they beat up with bloodying their uniforms.

That they waited an entire week to let the world "know" that this kid was wanted for robbery is suspicious.


----------



## Zander (Aug 15, 2014)

No Justice!! 

Free shit!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



No but the witness that doesn know him was. I believe her over you.


----------



## Defiant1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




Presumed innocence applies in the courtroom not on the streets.


If a LEO tells you to stop, you stop.
If a LEO tells you to lay down with your arms and legs spread, you do it.
If a LEO tells you not to move, you don't move.


----------



## NLT (Aug 15, 2014)

big thug Mike, living the thug life, till he ended up a dead thug. Why does it matter if a white cop killed him, he prolly would been killed by black thug anyway.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

it's funny  that white people are so clueless that they think this all based on michael brown and not the past history


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

At least according to Dorian Johnson, the accomplice, the shots were fired from 35 feet away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



 The police white guy? How about you put together a coherent sentence.
You're giving me a headache.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, wrong again, you don't get to make up your own definitions.  A felon is anyone who has committed a felony.  Period.  The definition is not predicated on the judicial status of the felony.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > they're protesting a person being shot unarmed without any facts coming out....
> ...



No. That has nothing to do with the actual incident.  The looting is by dumb asses that could care less and were just taking advantage of the dumb cops trying to strong arm the people protesting.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Defiant1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery
> ...



It just seems the local police is clueless in dealing with the community

They see the community outraged at what they saw as a senseless unprovoked killing. Rather than release information as to why Brown was stopped and what happened at the scene they clammed up and sent SWAT teams to take on the protesters


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.



Now that is an interesting admission. Don't you simply want the truth ? Someone robbed the store, why do you hope it wasn't this particular person ?
That really comes off that you are literally "rooting" for one particular outcome. Interesting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



In order to commit a felony you have to be convicted dummy.



> Felon
> noun
> 1.
> a person who has been convicted of a felony.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


It's very common for people with significantly below average IQ to draw conclusions without and in many cases despite facts. As long as it's fits their life narrative.
I give you the 'OJ jury.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> it's funny  that white people are so clueless that they think this all based on michael brown and not the past history



 Who's past history? What the fuck is with all these half sentences?

   I say sandwich!!!


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

NLT said:


> big thug Mike, living the thug life, till he ended up a dead thug. Why does it matter if a white cop killed him, he prolly would been killed by black thug anyway.



thug life stealing swisher haha... do you even know what real thug life is?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The suspect was reported as a strong arm robber :


> strong-arm
> [strawng-ahrm, strong-]
> 
> Word Origin
> ...


Strong-arm | Define Strong-arm at Dictionary.com

Now U can argue with the dictionary but by sheer definition violence is explicitly stated!!

According to stories released so far both suspects were on the street and when the officer pulled his car up he was either too close or the suspects approached his car and blocked his being able to open the door.
The officer was trying to exit his vehicle, apparently the thug decided he would just kick his ass and leave him in his car knocked out. I mean these guys are violent robbers and logic would lead you to believe the officer was a threat and  the suspects thought they would neutralize that threat.
Who in their right mind struggles with an officer over his gun?? Only a criminal who knows he is guilty of a crime and is looking at incarceration is the only person who would struggle with a cop!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



Where does it say I dont want the truth?  I said I hope they didnt rob the store.  How did you mis read that?


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > it's funny  that white people are so clueless that they think this all based on michael brown and not the past history
> ...



the police past history


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Wrong

Felon is the status given to someone who is convicted of committing a felony. Prior to conviction you are a suspect/defendant

Trust me on this one


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
Now it's,well maybe he wasnt so innocent,but you didnt have to shoot em!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> At least according to Dorian Johnson, the accomplice, the shots were fired from 35 feet away.



Same for the young lady that doesnt even know Michael Brown.  She also describes  the cop as shooting the kid in cold blood.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Reported by police:
     A robbery took place at a corner store by a 6'4" black young male with another with him.  They took several packs of cigars and told what area they were in...

Cameras show:
     Michael Brown holding Asian clerk in an uncomfortable hold and friend Johnson holding door

Police radio report:
      Police radio reports the description of Michael Brown and Johnson including their height, weight and clothes they were wearing

Police Officer reports:
       LE called for Brown to follow his instructions, Brown hits police officer, Brown runs, officers shoots.  police officer treated and released from hospital They have cigars.

Witness Johnson (also friend  of Brown) reports:
       Boys were j walking and they said they will surely get on the sidewalk in time

Witness who didn't know anyone:
       Said PO told gave the boys an instruction and Brown lunged at the PO and hit him in the face

That is factually what we know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



  What about big mikes very recent history?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

As usual, the RWs want to convict a dead black kid without evidence and the libs want facts first. 

Just the opposite of the radical RW welfare queen, Bundy who was found guilty of stealing $milions but the RWs want him to get away with it. 

That's the way it always is.


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> Now it's,well maybe he wasnt so innocent,but you didnt have to shoot em!



why do white people lie so much?

This all about a black teen getting shot unarmed


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



Can you provide me with proof this other witness doesn't have an agenda? Name? Photo? Anything to support this witness's credibility?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well thanks for the generalization. What I want is the truth.

Consider this though. If this guy robbed a store, especially in a "strong arm" fashion, and then he struggled with the cop, that changes the equation quite a bit.

You would have a very heightened stage of alert of danger amongst the police.

Now that doesn't necessarily excuse the cop from shooting, but it does give a good indication that the cop may have felt his life was in danger, thus emotions running high, and thus the risk of getting out of control occurs.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Boy, the narrative changed on a dime.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Reported by police:
> A robbery took place at a corner store by a 6'4" black young male with another with him.  They took several packs of cigars and told what area they were in...
> 
> Cameras show:
> ...



Do you have  link to the witness that said the bolded?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > big thug Mike, living the thug life, till he ended up a dead thug. Why does it matter if a white cop killed him, he prolly would been killed by black thug anyway.
> ...



I do & it appears that Mr Brown was leading that life from all outward appearances. You generally reap what you sow. 

I did, most criminals do.

Stop trying to excuse this kid. Did he deserve death? Probably not. Was it a lawful shooting? Time & evidence will tell. Did this kid bring it on himself? ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I dont have to. Your approval isnt worth anything.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> ...



Yeah, all white people lie all the time.

Control yourself, will you please.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Has it been proven that the person in the video is Michael Brown?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



WTF is this with your instigating ass??

Tell everyone what the hell we gonna do when you have convinced the populous that the police are evil and we do not need them.

What makes the police so evil and what the fuck do you have as a better alternative??

I mean you want to bitch but you don't have a fucking clue what the next step would be if anyone followed your moronic ideas!!

Who the hell is going to protect your retarded ass from the evils of society??

What happens when your mob of torch bearing, pitch forked toting goons comes for you??

What happens when the mob is a different color than you and the mob is for you??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> ...



 Oh well.... Let that be a lesson to you young man/women. You lead a life of crime you could end up dead.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You really are a 'pant-load' pal.
T-Boner was "unarmed". That didn't stop him from trying to kill GZ with his bare hands. He thought he was some sort of 'cage-fighter'. Turned out he was just another ****** pussy coward.........just like 'Big Mike' turned out to be.
This local 6'4" 250 pound fucking world class local bully 'Big Mike' didn't need no gun to beat the shit out of a cop with his bare hands. 'Big Mike' had just committed felony strong-arm robbery on a little dude half his size. 

Oh yeah. I love how one of you LIB fuck-wits is now blaming "the Asian' for attempting to stop 'Big Mike' from bullying him.
'Big Mike' was "armed" make no mistake.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> As usual, the RWs want to convict a dead black kid without evidence and the libs want facts first.
> 
> Just the opposite of the radical RW welfare queen, Bundy who was found guilty of stealing $milions but the RWs want him to get away with it.
> 
> That's the way it always is.



Wow, the generalizations are running wild today !


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



just what i heard Gramps.....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the police past history?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> ...



Yeah, Yeah, poor little ****** boy was playing with his dolls and not harming a fucking soul, right??


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

all white people have to say it was an accident,  if they shot a black person... This story proves it

Johannes Mehserle, ex-BART officer, leaves jail - SFGate


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery
> ...



It's not suspicious in that there was a major riot going on at the time.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> Now it's,well maybe he wasnt so innocent,but you didnt have to shoot em!



I wonder if when the facts are all out if the president is going to look the fool about the "tragedy" and getting "justice!"  Think he might need a beer summit with the poor injured police officer.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You forget GZ started the fight against recommendation from the dispatcher to let the cops handle it.


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly this situation is a horrible one Michael Brown should not be dead that's the most important thing here. I don't like the trend of cops becoming so armed up that they look like an army instead of a police force. 

But its look like right now Brown might of stole cigars from the store and if that's the case there might be more the fatal shooting then we might of thought. I hope that the find out all of the facts and find out what really happened and that justice can prevail.

But I also want to talk to some on this board think that if only the black people would just stop living on the liberal plantation then everything would be right as rain and there would be no more ghettos and such. Well to be honest as much I would like the black community to stop falling for the same old hustlers like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson. Who are only there to line there own pockets.

Its not going to happen by saying that black are to dumb or using force to help them in fact if you look at the data most black people use spankings and it doesn't help in fact it it makes it worse.

Spanking linked to increased risk of mental health problems - LA Times
Why Some Black People Ignore the Negative Research on Spanking - Clutch Magazine

So that's not going to work but honestly the best way of convincing black people to get out of the liberal plantation is treat then as individuals. And, when you do that most of them will leave and not look back but hey what do I know I'm just a 29 year old Black guy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why ? Someone robbed the store, nothing is going to change that, so why are you rooting  that this particular person didn't rob it ?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Reported by police:
> A robbery took place at a corner store by a 6'4" black young male with another with him.  They took several packs of cigars and told what area they were in...
> 
> Cameras show:
> ...



It would be better if you provided links


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> ...



I wonder when you are going to link to the witness you claim says Brown hit the cop in the face?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



   Absolutely nothing. What matters is big mike's recent history. You know...WHERE HE JUST ROBBED A STORE!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...


So why do these dumbasses feel justified looting and burning? I see no one on the left condemning this behavior.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...


Uh, no. The riot could have been avoided if what the cops are now saying is true.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



No one knows if the store was robbed or not.  All I saw was an altercation.  Again why would I want the guy to have robbed the store?  Are you thinking about what you are saying?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Because this isnt a political issue.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



If you insist.......



> Police have said Brown was shot after an officer encountered him and another man on the street. They say one of the men pushed the officer into his squad car, then physically assaulted him in the vehicle and struggled with the officer over the officers weapon. At least one shot was fired inside the car before the struggle spilled onto the street, where Brown was shot multiple times, according to police.
> 
> Dorian Johnson has told media very different story. He has said he and Brown were walking in the street when an officer ordered them out of the street, then grabbed his friends neck and tried to pull him into the car before brandishing his weapon and firing. He said Brown started to run and the officer pursued him, firing multiple times.


Police Identify Officer Involved in Ferguson, Mo. Shooting - Western Massachusetts Breaking News and First Warning Weather with WGGB.com ABC 40


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Race isn't a political issue ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> ...



 Yeah,dipshit put his foot in his mouth yet again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  More lies...it's all you got.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You must have missed Obama condemning it yesterday.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That was reported yesterday.  I'll look to see what I can find.

Piaget Crenshaw's account

This is what Crenshaw, who saw the shooting while she was waiting for a ride to work, said happened: She saw Wilson try to place Brown into the squad car. When Brown ran away with his hands in the air, Wilson fired several shots. Crenshaw took photos of the exchange, which she turned over to police.

"What I saw was when Michael and the cop were wrestling through the window," Tiffany Mitchell told CNN's Don Lemon. A shot was fired while Brown was out the window. He got free, and the officer got out of the vehicle, followed Brown and shot him, she said.

This is what I found.  Will keep looking, but that is the bast so far.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Only if you believe the people rioting (stealing & burning down businesses) cared about the facts.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


sure, because we are dealing with intelligent and rational people.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It says "they say".  I assume "they" are the police?  I dont see a witness at all in your link.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

Breaking news on Michael Brown fatally shot in Ferguson, Mo. - breakingnews.com

Perhaps a look at the actual incident report in which the 2 suspects are named ..........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Alleged is the proper term....but you Gramps like to convict at home...why are you not working??
> ...



like you are not guilty of doing the same thing......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Has it been confirmed that the person in the video was Michael Brown?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay, if you're coming at it from the point that you don't know the store had been robbed, then I understand your comment about hoping he didn't rob it.

I'm coming at it from the point, that I assumed it was robbed, thus why I would ask you,  why you  would care it was him who was the robber.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Breaking news on Michael Brown fatally shot in Ferguson, Mo. - breakingnews.com
> 
> Perhaps a look at the actual incident report in which the 2 suspects are named ..........



Written after the fact....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Has it been confirmed that the person in the video was Michael Brown?



It probably is. They had cigars. What they havent confirmed is that a robbery actually took place.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Has it been confirmed that the person in the video was Michael Brown?



Not that I've heard.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



A felon is someone who has been convicted of a crime.   A suspected felon, or an alleged felon hasn't been convicted.   That's semantics.   Michael Brown was a strong arm robber and a felon.   He just had not gone through the formality of being convicted.

IF he had been apprehended, he likely would have plead to a shoplifting and simple assault charge and still wouldn't be a felon.   Even though he had clearly been committing a felony.  As a juvenile, nothing would appear on his record and he wouldn't be guilty of any crime at all.   Even though he was clearly a felon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



You don't know what they were doing at first, but I'd bet they were trying to gather evidence, analyze the facts and make a case. There is no necessity during a preliminary investigation, to release hearsay and unsubstantiated "facts"

There was, however, compelling necessity to quell the violence that erupted when some, with fewer fact than the authorities had, began to riot and burn.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeah...........but no. There is a CLEAR difference between right and left here when it comes to posting without waiting for facts. USMB nutters do this as a matter of daily routine. Our liberals are much more likely to reserve judgement until some time has passed and some details have been confirmed.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Making up your own definitions is the same as lying.  Why do you have to lie all the time?  Don't your arguments stand on their own merit?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Honestly this situation is a horrible one Michael Brown should not be dead that's the most important thing here. I don't like the trend of cops becoming so armed up that they look like an army instead of a police force.
> 
> But its look like right now Brown might of stole cigars from the store and if that's the case there might be more the fatal shooting then we might of thought. I hope that the find out all of the facts and find out what really happened and that justice can prevail.
> 
> ...



 To get respect you have to earn it. And that doesnt mean assaulting anyone who you feel disrespected you.
   This is a culture issue that only blacks can fix,and it's messed up from top to bottom.
Good luck.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Well,  now we know for sure why the QuikTrip got burnt down.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+felon

Youve already been embarrassed. If I were you I would just let it go. Youre not helping your case in the intellect dept.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What we do know is that the Ferguson Police allowed a volatile situation get out of hand

Refusing to provide information only made the situation worse. The strong armed response to protesters and the press only escallated the situation


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


You're either an idiot or extremely sarcastic. My money's on the former.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.



Rush just said he watched a portion of the convenience store surveillance video and the individual taking the box of Swisher Sweets is UNDOUBTEDLY Michael "Big Mike" Brown.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit








Not only robbed, but grabbed, assaulted and threatened and elderly store clerk. What did he steal, swisher sweets? Any pothead knows they are only used to roll blunts.

Yep just another thug that the black community worships!


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fair enough, but for the witness to be taken seriously, a jury will have to find him/her credible. 

Is your witness credible?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...




Limbaugh? 

I'll think I'll get a more objective opinion first.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > At least according to Dorian Johnson, the accomplice, the shots were fired from 35 feet away.
> ...



That's what happens when a witness adopts the statement of someone else claiming to be a witness.   We know Dorian Johnson is a liar because he also claimed that the stop was because of jay walking.   At least one other witness corroborated the stop as being for jay walking.   We now know it had nothing to do with jay walking.  

Why do people claim to be witnesses when they weren't?   They want to be part of the action.  They have a gripe against the police.  Who knows.   What they say is only what some other witness said.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



How the fuck would he know?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Taken seriously is subjective.  She is credible to me.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Nope. It's true. Pay attention and you'll see.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Thanks for the laughter.

Now how the hell do I get the coffee out of my laptop?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Thats all speculation.  She was a witness. Thats not up for debate.  Her story matches the other witnesses.  How did she describe the same thing and she doesnt even know the two?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 15, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If true it'll be irrelevant to the officer's use of lethal force unless the officer knew about it and was detaining he and his aquaintance for questioning about it. Report I heard, the officer detained them both for j-walking. In the process of that, Mr. Brown physically assaulted the officer pushing on his car door whereupon a physical struggle ensued resulting in the officer using lethal force as was his right legally as per Missouri statute 563.046



No it's not:
(1) The officer was looking for someone who fit Brown's description and that is why he stopped him.
(2) That was motivation for Brown to resist arrest, because his crime could have been upgraded from shoplifting.
(3) It also proves he is an aggressive youth, while goes along with the officer's story.
(4) It proves he was just another thug that black community and leftist support!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You forgot that a jury after reviewing all the facts in the case ruled GZ innocent of all charges making your opinion not worth shit.
Have a nice day sucker.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Dont get angry. At least one of jurors also said they felt GZ got away with murder


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes they let the situation get out of hand by not reacting quickly enough and arresting violent protestors, but they did not incite a riot. They did not burn and loot.

The left can not accept responsibility for anything, can they?


----------



## NLT (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike Brown=JADT 
Who gives a shit.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That's not the threshold.

When a criminal assaults a store manager during the commission of a theft,  THEN assaults a police officer when he is apprehended,  THEN tries to seize the officers firearm,  he becomes a danger to officers and the public.

Tennessee v Garner -  When can officers use deadly force to subdue a fleeing unarmed subject?

Law enforcement officers pursuing an unarmed suspect may use deadly  force to prevent escape only if the officer has probable cause to  believe that the suspect poses a significant threat of death or serious  physical injury to the officer or others.

Tennessee v. Garner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
​


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 15, 2014)

PredFan said:


> You know what would be really sweet? If this whole thing blew up in Rev. Al's face AGAIN!



Never stopped the numskull from politicizing his racist ways in the past.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



   I think I'm going to start referring to him as Horizontal Mike,or maybe Dirt Nap Mike.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like Al Sharpton?

Right.....


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Friggen hilarious!!! First it was Oooooh Nozzzz he shot an innocent black youth!!
> ...



Naw.

That "injured" police officer is probably going to need a lawyer.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



I dont watch Al much but he would be more believable than Rush.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 IF THE CHARGE OF ROBBERY IS TRUE, the cops should have arrested the other guy AT THE TIME of the shooting and let it be known that they were both suspects in a violent robbery. Then there would have been no four days of rioting.

Surely you can see that Ernie.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When you want Black people dead there is not much you can see but red.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Did his buddy take off running? If so it might have been a bad idea to go into the hood and try and arrest him with all the looting and rioting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have an agenda to support and riots to justify. Forgive me if I don't find you credible.

I am interested in facts here, not justification for grabbing free shit.

Will a jury find your witness credible?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I was unaware I had an agenda to support and riots to justify. Youre forgiven for not finding me credible.

I am interested in facts as well.

Yes a jury will find the witness credible.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Has it been confirmed that the person in the video was Michael Brown?



What a coincidence that Michael was 6'4" and so was the robbery suspect and he and Johnson had cigars at the time they were j-walking.  Amazing I tell you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



LL....am i talking about left and right or Luddy?...Luddy has jumped into 2 threads i was in and called me a liar.........he was not in the thread in question that was the topic of the argument,so how would he know?....but yet he felt he could comment....he has done what he said Gramps did .... thats all i was pointing out.....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 15, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dorian Johnson even admitted they had cigars. I hope to god that they didnt rob that store.
> ...



And?  

In the United States persons are innocent of alleged crimes until proved guilty in a court of law.  

Consequently, any alleged robbery is not justification for killing the suspect absent an imminent threat to law enforcement or public safety.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



i have to agree with that.....


----------



## ducks102 (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



a person already shot and is 35 feet does not pose a threat haha lol

come on dude, use you head


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What I see Asclepias, is for Michael Brown to be innocent when he was most likely not.  Tell me honestly, what would you say to your son if he was about to rip off a convenient store?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



At the time of the riots it was thought to be a "walking while black" stop. If the cops had not been so close hold on information relevant to the stop, they could have prevented much of the violence

Their SWAT team tactics only made matters worse


----------



## Sallow (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Do you even read these things?



> On appeal, the United States Court of Appeals for the Sixth Circuit reversed. The Court of Appeals held that the killing of a fleeing suspect is a "seizure" for the purposes of the Fourth Amendment, and is therefore constitutional only when it is reasonable. The court then found that based on the facts in this case, the Tennessee statute failed to properly limit the use of deadly force by reference to the seriousness of the felony.
> <snip>
> Justice White wrote for the majority, first agreeing with the Sixth Circuit's determination that apprehension by use of deadly force is a seizure, then framing the legal issue as whether the totality of the circumstances justified the seizure. In order to determine the constitutionality of a seizure, White reasoned, the court must weigh the nature of the intrusion of the suspect's Fourth Amendment rights against the government interests which justified the intrusion.
> 
> ...



The Officer lost.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I wouldn't say much. I'd kick his ass. No reason for stealing other peoples hard earned stuff.  We still dont know if thats what happened though.  Why havent they released the video showing him stealing the cigars?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Credibility IS subjective, isn't it?

Duke Lacrosse
Twanya Brawley
Yankle Rosenbaum
Freddie Fashion Mart


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



A person who just assaulted a cop after robbing a store and started running away could likely wind up dead.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Go back and read it again.

The officer lost because the suspect was only suspected of a non-violent crime,  burglary.

The court threw out the Fleeing Felon Rule,  and replaced it with the one I quoted.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



True. 

Liberals for the most part are withholding judgement on the issue until the facts are fully known and an investigation concluded. 

Most conservatives, however, are seeking to demonize Brown in a reprehensible effort to justify his killing absent all the facts and a final determination of an investigation. 

The disdain most on the right have for facts and objective, documented evidence that conflict with their dogma and subjective world-view is well-established and infamous  posts by conservatives in this and other threads on the same topic are proof of that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes it is. Thats why I would believe Al over Rush any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes they did.  It's on tv.  If the police stopped your son and told him to get on the sidewalk, would you tell him to run down the street?


----------



## williepete (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wouldn't say much. I'd kick his ass. No reason for stealing other peoples hard earned stuff.



Dad? Is that you?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Doesn't matter if he was a MILE away.

An imminent threat is NOT required.

Police may use "deadly  force to *prevent escape*".


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



At that point, they could only suspect that Johnson was Brown's accomplice at the Quick Mart. It usually is necessary to gather evidence before you make an arrest.

THEN shit got out of hand and police were otherwise occupied.

The riots are not the fault of the police. They can ONLY be blamed on the rioters themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



They even resorted to spreading fake pictures and claiming he was in the vice lords then that changed to the Bloods.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



When you want free shit, any excuse will do. Fair is fair, right


Remember, fairness is subjective.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You arrest suspects.  You gather evidence for a trial.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Just a guess but:
Go ahead son! Those white devils owe us. If you get shot, we'll all party like it was Watts.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2014)

To the OP: We don't know if he did or not, and even if he did, a person already shot once with his hands in the air does not deserve an execution! I believe the eyewitnesses to that event. They've been consistent for the most part.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Their own report names him as an accomplice. So either their report is true and they suspected both or their report is false and they are covering their asses.

The riots could have been prevented by doing what I suggested.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I'll have to check that out.

They didnt run down the street.  Something happened to where the cop was trying to pull him into the car. That doesnt make sense.  If the cop suspected them of robbery why didnt they make them lay on the ground?  Ive had cops do that to me for nothing when I was a teenager.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



  He's flashing the vice lords sign and wearing their colors.
Whether he's just some wannabe gangsta or the real deal is irrelevant. Fact is he's roughed up a dude half his size so he could steal cigars and then resisted arrest.
    Fuck em.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"Maggot Mike" Imagine every maggot enjoying free lunch thanks to 'Maggot Mike' is someone he bullied from grade one on up.
Sort of brings a tear to one's eye.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No one wants black people dead.  But you can't favor them so much that you are blind to their wrong doings either.  Black or white, there are laws that have to be obeyed.  And policies for police.  If the police officer ignored policy, he needs to suffer the consequences, too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So is your screen name pronounced as in ass or ace? Ass kind of fits you.

Gotta go to work. Have fun everyone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



  Yeah..a tear of laughter.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Just saw the video and I dont see where it shows him robbing the store.  Also if Dorian Johnson was his accomplice why are the police not charging him in the robbery. They just announced that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You cant prove he flashed any signs. You also cant prove from the video he stole the cigars.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



If you have a problem with pronouncing my screen name you can put it in google.  I didnt know it would give you so much trouble.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Here is my supposition.
> 
> Brown and Johnson shoplift from the QT.
> 
> ...



^^^posted this three days ago.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...cop-acted-like-a-vigilante-2.html#post9614663


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly this situation is a horrible one Michael Brown should not be dead that's the most important thing here. I don't like the trend of cops becoming so armed up that they look like an army instead of a police force.
> ...



A culture that is from not only hitting children but from outside forces like the War on drugs that has for the most part destroyed the black community and the only ways to fix this problem is for black people stop hitting their kids and stop the war on drugs


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I just hated watching all those conservatives rioting, looting and burning buildings.....

oh wait.......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There are plenty just on this board.  I'm not blind to any wrong doings. White people do wrong shit all the time and the whole entire race of white people are not condemned for it.  Serial killers, terrorists, mass murderers are predominantly white.  Start worrying about your wrong doing before questioning mine.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wrong again half wit.   Still making up your own definitions.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Go get your GED stupid.  Several other posters have proven you to be uneducated as well.  I even provide you a link.  Click on it with the thing they call the mouse.  Look down and get someone to read it for you.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+felon


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



  Spanking your kids doesnt turn them into drug dealers. Kids need a good ass whipping when it's truly deserved. Time out is just practice for prison.
Having two parent households would go a long way in helping.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2014)

Spanking never helped me...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Your conclusion is flawed since the "USMB nutters" ARE the liberals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Spanking never helped me...



    I'm not referring to the kind of spanking you like.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why do you have to lie all the time? You apparently have no confidence in your own arguments.

Felon | Define Felon at Dictionary.com


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



I dont know if hitting plays a large role. All races hit their children. The war on drugs is a sham disguised as a way to incarcerate Black/Latino youth.  Black parents have to explain to their children they simply have to work 10x harder than whites to get ahead. It may be unfair but thats the reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



That backs up what I said stupid.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He may have meant the band.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




Nonsense.

You automatically assume innocence whereas rational folks are just trying to be realistic.

It is possible the cop shot him in the back, but we can't conclude that this early. Instead we can only base assumptions from what we know. We know he was a fugitive. We know he got into a scuffle with the arresting officer. We know that his friend lied about the cause for the arrest. If he was shot in the back, case closed. I'd still like to wait for final word on the investigation.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Still lying.  Do you ever tell the truth?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

One less felonious asshole on the street.   I think the police officer should receive a commendation.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Here is the link idiot. You just digging yourself a deeper intellectual hole. 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+felon


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




I agree with you on that point, and most crimes have little to do with politics to begin with.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> One less felonious asshole on the street.   I think the police officer should receive a commendation.



Yup! - Strong Arm Robbery is a felony in Missouri. That justifies police shooting a fleeing suspect especially when the officer is assaulted while trying to apprehend the suspect. The officers face was swollen needing Emergency Room attention. Michael Brown assaulted 2 people in 13 minutes. He was a threat to the public & the officer who shot him. It was a legal & justified shooting.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Perhaps a more specific lesson in the law will help you understand your error.....but I doubt it.

An Explanation of California "Assault" Laws | Penal Code 240 pc


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.


yeah, sure. If the guy's not in India by now he's an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.




I wonder why the entire video is not being shown?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with your misunderstanding of what a felon is. 

Did you notice you even used the wrong state? Youre a fucking retard!!! 

Please stop it. Youre making my sides hurt with laughter.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > One less felonious asshole on the street.   I think the police officer should receive a commendation.
> ...



Sure sounds like it.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It has everything to do with your incorrect definition.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.




The QuikTrip employees almost died in the arson of the store.

The rumors of this robbery were all over twitter.

Yet,  when the MSM interviewed the employees,  they didn't ask a single question about this theft and assault.

Yet the looters,  vandals and arsonists in Ferguson knew the deal.






http://fox2now.com/2014/08/11/quikt...-fire-during-overnight-looting-near-ferguson/


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Wasnt my definition. It was the dictionarys. 

In order to be a felon you have to be convicted of a felony retard.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



And you ascertained this from where? Your armchair? Between beers no 8 and 9, of what?


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So your pro child abuse okay


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




That's what the law does: it presumes innocence until guilt is proven.

Why do you hate the law so much? Why are so many Righties suddenly so lawless?


Hmmmmm......


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Typical Liberal response sequence.

Act first, think later.

The surveillance video stills back up Rush's statement in every way.

You could have waited until you learned the facts or you could have sought out the facts before posting. 

But that's not what Liberals typically do.

Anyway...

Rush happens to be correct more often than anyone you'd likely call credible.

Ask the Sullivan Group.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why do you continue to lie?  Don't your arguments stand on their own merits?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



The video shows an altercation. It doesnt show a robbery. Rush is a buffoon much more so than Al.


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > One less felonious asshole on the street.   I think the police officer should receive a commendation.
> ...



Do you have a link


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 15, 2014)

Jumping to conclusions without all the facts is ..... too common place.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

What fucking irritates me is that there are just so many really, really, really good cops out there - the overwhelming majority, who put their lives' in harm's way to serve and protect and then when shit like this happens, it taints policemen and policework unfairly.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What fucking irritates me is that there are just so many really, really, really good cops out there - the overwhelming majority, who put their lives' in harm's way to serve and protect and then when shit like this happens, it taints policemen and policework unfairly.



That's not my experience.  My wife who grew up in a predominately wealthy white neighborhood has your view point.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A felon is someone who commits a felony.
A criminal is someone who commits a crime.
An arsonist is someone who commits arson.
An asshole is an asshole. You'll never be convicted of being one Asc, but you're still an asshole. Get it?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Hmmm,  If LE presumed innocence, the would never arrest anyone, now, would they?  It's the *Justice* system the has a presumption of "not guilty."   

Rightees are not lawless, maybe just a little smarter...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You assume he was killed in cold blood.

The only reason we're talking about this is because he's black and unarmed. Nothing else about the case seems to matter.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Sorry I anger you so easily.  However your opinion is not a fact so no I dont get it.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > What fucking irritates me is that there are just so many really, really, really good cops out there - the overwhelming majority, who put their lives' in harm's way to serve and protect and then when shit like this happens, it taints policemen and policework unfairly.
> ...



Clearly then she's the one with the brains in the family.  I hope she doesn't let you make too many decisions on your own.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Yet, this idiot suppose to be a good boy within the media and lefts mind. Not that this justifies shooting him in the back running away, but he certainly wasn't a good boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



What else should we be focusing on?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



  Maybe if Dirt Nap Mike would have received a few ass whippings he would be alive today.
   But I'd bet he had no father figure at home to deliver a proper upbringing.

    I love you idiots who decry spanking as child abuse,yet have no explanation as to why our youth have turned into thugs ever since it became illegal to discipline them.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Not true at all.

Just like you need not be caught in a lie to be a liar.

The fact that you lied makes you a liar.

The fact that Brown committed a felony makes him a felon.

After a trial and judgement,  he would be a CONVICTED felon,  but he was still a felon before he was convicted if he committed a felony.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What fucking irritates me is that there are just so many really, really, really good cops out there - the overwhelming majority, who put their lives' in harm's way to serve and protect and then when shit like this happens, it taints policemen and policework unfairly.



Hey, it's like that in the movies so it must be true.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You are right. We assume innocence. Exactly.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



The dictionary says youre incorrect. Felon is a legal term. Its not subject to debate. You are either convicted of a felony or you are not. Your opinion doesnt matter on this.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+felon


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Yepp. Because that is what sane, law-abiding people do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And a WHITE PERSON for justified reasons or NOT shot him. How many people are shot dead each day? How many white people have been shot by the police in the past 6 fucking months???? At least a handful.

Yet you have headlines on cnn talking about how evil the entire white race is and how black children are all innocent.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes she is the one with the brains.  That still doesnt excuse you not being able to read.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No:

fel·on noun \&#712;fe-l&#601;n\
: a criminal who has committed a serious crime (called a felony)

Felon - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Were they innocent or unarmed?  If so why didnt they make the news?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.



Brown's gang banger thugs burnt to the ground the Quick Trip Store that Brown & Johnson robbed. They were hoping they destroyed all the evidence & surveillance videos. They painted "Snitches Get Stitches" on the Quick Trip Store remains. There is a huge gang problem in that area.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Wow, Cnn and the black community has already convicted this cop as they're destroying shit remember. ASSHOLE!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You still havent figure it out yet?  How does one determine a person committed a felony?  They have to be convicted.

Are all racist really this dumb?


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wow just wow even with the facts I put out here and I'll post them again if people want to know more about this.

Spanking Children & Mental Health: Punishment Linked To Disorders Later In Life 

Why Black People Don?t Mind Spanking Their Kids | News One

Why Some Black People Ignore the Negative Research on Spanking - Clutch Magazine

You still have no evidence other than anecdotal please when you response again have some real facts please


----------



## Zmrzlina (Aug 15, 2014)

Since when is shoplifting robbery?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.
> ...



How did they get the partial video they are showing on TV?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, Merriam-Webster is wrong right and you'right about definitions.

Have you really dumbed down that much?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Fatal Shooting of New Mexico Man Sparks 'Killer Cops' Protest - NBC News

For a day or so....

I hate the way cnn is handling this Mike Brown story. They're pretty much convicting the officer before he makes it into the court room.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You must have flunked your GED. You cant be called a felon unless you are convicted of committing a felony.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+felon



> fel·on1
> &#712;fel&#601;n/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> a person who has been convicted of a felony.



http://felonvoting.procon.org/view.answers.php?questionID=000644



> Law.com, an online legal term dictionary, offered the following definitions for "Felon" and "Felony," (accessed on June 12, 2006:
> "Felon: n. a person who has been convicted of a felony, which is a crime punishable by death or a term in state or federal prison. See also felony.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




My dictionary definition states "Felon - a person who commits a felony".

It doesn't say conviction is a requirement.  

Felon | Define Felon at Dictionary.com

So I went to the legal dictionary.

It says BOTH definitions are correct.

*Felon* _An individual who commits a crime of a serious nature, such as_ Burglary _or murder. A person who commits a felony._

West's Encyclopedia of American Law, edition 2. Copyright 2008 The Gale Group, Inc. All rights reserved.


* felon* n.  a  person  who  has  been  convicted  of  a  felony,  which  is  a  crime  punishable  by  death  or  a  term  in  state  or  federal  prison.  (See: felony)


Copyright © 1981-2005 by Gerald N. Hill and Kathleen T. Hill. All Right reserved.​felon legal definition of felon


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No, that's what liberals do, unless the perp is a Republican. Then he's guilty until proven innocent, and even then he's guilty.

You begin with the assumption of innocence, but eventually you have to abandon that assumption  when the preponderance of evidence to the contrary becomes overwhelming


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > So has the store clerk made any public statements yet ? Gotta believe the media is now camped out at his store. That is, unless it's one of the looted ones.
> ...



Most of that gang problem would disappear if this country would stop the war on drugs but that would mean that the cops wouldn't be able to play with their new toys


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)

Zmrzlina said:


> Since when is shoplifting robbery?



Usually when either the threat of violence or an assault occurred


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What? Now you agree that we should assume innocence? Cool. You are sounding like a liberal.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 15, 2014)

Zmrzlina said:


> Since when is shoplifting robbery?



What's your distinction ?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oTUqOBJsRdg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oTUqOBJsRdg[/ame]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



  Until that happens I suggest they dont deal drugs. They could end up dead...


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



They got it before the fire. The QuikTrip employees almost died in the arson of the store. We need to arrest a lot more rioters & looters. They are all guilty of conspiracy, obstruction of justice, tampering with & destroying evidence, robbery, assault, destruction of property & attempted murder. The community is not safe with these criminal thugs running around.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Zmrzlina said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is shoplifting robbery?
> ...



Some dude weighs three hundred pounds and has arms...he is 'armed'.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Your dictionary didnt explain to you that in order to be a felon you have to be convicted. Try a real dictionary that will explain it for you.

Legal Dictionary | Law.com



> felon
> n. a person who has been convicted of a felony, which is a crime punishable by death or a term in state or federal prison.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oTUqOBJsRdg



What's the matter, none of you lib's / prog's / demo's have no comments to make on the good reverends sentiment??


----------



## JohnA (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

A lawyer could successfully object to the term "felon" in reference to an unconvicted suspect in a court of law, but here it is perfectly suitable in usage and definition. 

With the turn of "events", your desperation is as palpable as your sleaze.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> A lawyer could successfully object to the term "felon" in reference to an unconvicted suspect in a court of law, but here it is perfectly suitable in usage and definition.
> 
> With the turn of "events", your desperation is as palpable as your sleaze.



A 5th grader could argue felon is the wrong term.  All it requires is reading comprehension.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Police chief just admitted the officer in question didnt know anything about the alleged robbery.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Sooooooo. Has it been confirmed that the person in the video clip is Michael Brown?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 15, 2014)

Once again the black community rallies behind a classic loser

Nice

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

No.  I think it is but its not confirmed.  I dont think there was a robbery either.  I think they just got into an altercation.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > A lawyer could successfully object to the term "felon" in reference to an unconvicted suspect in a court of law, but here it is perfectly suitable in usage and definition.
> ...


Essentially, a fifth grader is arguing that my use of "felon" is wrong. At that age my son was far more intelligent then you are today (doubtless genetic). He would have been too intelligent to make your argument. He would not have been sleazy enough either (genetics doubtful here).


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey black parents, (CNN tried to make a whine earlier) How about telling your children not to do crime for a living. 

Jezzz....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Once again the black community rallies behind a classic loser
> 
> Nice
> 
> -Geaux



Black people are not happy about unarmed kids being shot.  We are not rallying behind you to do that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate cnn!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Your use of felon was wrong. Thats pretty much the end of the story stupid.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2014)

If that is Brown in the pics....so much for "gentile giant" crap.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Hey black parents, (CNN tried to make a whine earlier) How about telling your children not to do crime for a living.
> 
> Jezzz....



How do you know if a crime was committed and even if it was Michael Brown in the video?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

JohnA said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

It's hard not to laugh at liberals and blacks when they always, ALWAYS, jump the gun and valorize victims who turn out to be thugs.

Who set the story in motion? The accomplice. Now that's a trustworthy guy.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Police chief just admitted the officer in question didnt know anything about the alleged robbery.



Didn't seem like he had enough time to review the video, even if this was the cop responding to the call from the convenient store worker...from complaint call to Michael's death was around 30 minutes?  In the op's link, it says the cop VIEWED the surveillance video and interviewed the Indian store clerk....I think?   

And I DID NOT see any cigars being 'stolen' in the pictures from the op's link either.... I saw water bottles in mike's hand, but no cigars?  Maybe the video will clear that up?

What bothers me is why did these pictures get put out early on, without the video itself?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Once again the black community rallies behind a classic loser
> ...



Why won't the black community rally to decrease the 4,500/year black on black murder rate? The only reason they rally is out of hatred of whites. I feel it is kind of sad as they wouldn't do it if this was a black cop...I see this as racism on their part.

I am not saying that I know everything about the case and the cop probably gulity, but if it takes a WHITE person to piss off the community. Well, I'll just say that maybe the death of the young man isn't at the heart of the issue. Look at the slint cnn is putting into their headlines this morning...It is to tell all whites that we're evil and we should disarm the police. This kind of headline is developed to spark rage and hatred.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Also, if it turns out that the cop shot the young man in the back from 35 feet away. I hope he gets the death penalty, but only after he gets his day in court. I am more concerned at the racism of the media and the community at large as of this moment.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Police chief just admitted the officer in question didnt know anything about the alleged robbery.
> ...





> Reporters repeatedly asked Jackson why the police had released the report about the robbery if it was unrelated to the shooting. Brown's family has accused the city police of "trying to assassinate the character of their son," and the police have declined to release various information related to the shooting itself, citing the ongoing investigation


Police: Officer Who Shot Teen Did Not Stop Him Because Of Robbery


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey black parents, (CNN tried to make a whine earlier) How about telling your children not to do crime for a living.
> ...





> Update at 10:45 p.m. ET: The Robbery Report
> 
> While Chief Jackson didn't directly link Brown to the robbery at a convenience store, the police materials released Friday mention Brown by name, along with another man named Dorian Johnson.
> 
> ...


Ferguson Police Release Name Of Officer Who Shot Michael Brown : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Police chief just admitted the officer in question didnt know anything about the alleged robbery.




Not the way I understand it.

[Chief] Jackson said [officer] Wilson , along with other officers, were called to the area  after a 911 call reporting a "strong-arm robbery" at a nearby  convenience store. He didn't immediately release details about the  alleged robbery, saying more information would be released later.

Ferguson police say Michael Brown was suspect in robbery | Fox News​Do you have a link?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


OMG! He stopped them because they were walking down the middle of the street stopping traffic?! 

That's is most certainly racial profiling!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Who told you Black people are not working to decrease the Black on Black the murder rate and what does that have to do with you as a white person or this story?  Control your serial killers, mass murderers, and DUI drivers.  You obviously have no clue what Black people do so why are you commenting?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Police chief just admitted the officer in question didnt know anything about the alleged robbery.
> ...



Not yet. I just watched him say it with my own eyes on CNN.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If blacks didn't kill blacks they would likely be 20 - 40% of the US population today given birthrates. They have been especially successful since the 60s.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > JohnA said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I dont get your point or what it has to do with this story or you as a white racist actually? Are you complaining about less Black people?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



CNN huh??
Continue on Comrade with your News Network, I wondered what kind of folks made that 5% viewership up .... now I know,  ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> Committing a crime is committing a crime.  Even against an alleged bad person.  Just because someone is a criminal doesn't mean they deserve to be shot.
> 
> You of all people should know that.


If Brown gave the cop a reason to arrest him, which doesn't take much, and Brown resisted arrest, and punched the cop, which is felonious assault, the cop then had cause to use deadly force.  

If Brown did in fact commit the robbery, even if the cop didn't know that, Brown knew it and was behaving as a fleeing felon by resisting, assaulting the cop, and trying to seize his firearm.  

The nature of this incident has taken a dramatic turn -- and my ambivalence is beginning to shift.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Police chief just admitted the officer in question didnt know anything about the alleged robbery.
> ...





> Jackson also said the officer involved shooting, Darren Wilson, was unaware of the robbery at the time he stopped Brown.
> 
> "It had nothing to do with the stop" that led to the shooting, Jackson said.
> 
> Asked why Officer Wilson stopped Brown, the police chief said because Brown was "walking down the street blocking traffic."



Ferguson Police Release Name Of Officer Who Shot Michael Brown : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Reported that Darren Wilson left town days ago.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yes CCN has cameras.  I watched the chief say it not CNN.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Funny my quote from that same source says you are a liar...... Please quote the whole block of text in which you got that from, I quoted an entire block of text from that same article that states the opposite!!

I went back and read that, seems like that was an early time line and statement made by a chief who was being forced for an explanation, perhaps he had the facts and decided till the investigation was farther along he would not comment on it.


----------



## JFK_USA (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



And you're trying to exonerate a person because he killed a person from a race you don't like.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Reported that Darren Wilson left town days ago.



They are trying to cover something up.  I was surprised they released that he knew nothing about the robbery but then I realized they cant fake the dispatch recordings.



> The release of the robbery allegations seems to have surprised Missouri Highway Patrol Capt. Ronald Johnson, who gave an update on the security situation in Ferguson. At a midday news conference, Johnson said he hadn't seen the material before it was given to the media this morning, and he said he would talk to Chief Jackson about how the information was handled.
> 
> "I guarantee it's going to be a conversation &#8211; it's not going to be a conversation I'm going to have over the phone," he said.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 15, 2014)

> Update at 10:45 p.m. ET: The Robbery Report
> 
> While Chief Jackson didn't directly link Brown to the robbery at a convenience store, the police materials released Friday mention Brown by name, along with another man named Dorian Johnson.
> 
> ...


Ferguson Police Release Name Of Officer Who Shot Michael Brown : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Thanks Ravi.

Something strange though.

In the article it says...

Jackson did not directly connect Saturday's robbery report with  Brown's death. But he did lay out a timeline of events that puts the  altercation with Brown occurring less than 10 minutes after a  description of a suspect in the robbery had gone out.


   That call  about a Ferguson store came at 11:51 a.m., Jackson said; a description  went out on the police dispatch at 11:52. And at 12:01, Wilson  "encountered Michael Brown on Canfield Drive," the police chief said.


Ferguson Police Release Name Of Officer Who Shot Michael Brown : The Two-Way : NPR

​So Wilson DID know that there had been a strong arm robbery in the area,  and he DID have a description on the two suspects.


BUT he made initial contact with Brown and Johnson because they were walking down the middle of the street blocking traffic.


----------



## JFK_USA (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is what I don't understand:



> The documents released Friday name him (Dorian Johnson) as the second suspect in the convenience store robbery, but Jackson said Friday that he will not face any charges.
> 
> "We have determined that he committed no crime," Jackson said.



LINK

Okay so he committed no crime but the guy your fellow cop killed did? Nice. What a way to accuse someone who can't defend themselves. If he was with him and left with him, then they both committed robbery. If you say he committed no crime, then neither did Brown. 

This seems very fishy.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Here is what I don't understand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the video,  Brown handed Johnson a box of cigars which Johnson replaced on the counter.  Brown took another box of cigars and forced his way out of the store with them.

That's why Johnson is not being charged with a crime.  He made it abundantly clear on the video that he had zero interest in stealing from the QuikTrip.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2014)

If the "gentile giant" can manhandle that guy that doesn't even reach his shoulders over a box of cigars, I can imagine that same "gentile giant" going for a cops gun.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I don't understand:
> ...



How do you know that was Johnson or Brown?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



Now completely irrelevant given the fact that the alleged robbery had nothing whatsoever to do with the stop.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sooooooo. Has it been confirmed that the person in the video clip is Michael Brown?



It's been confirmed the video is irrelevant.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...





http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/371042-brown-shooting-eyewitness-is-a-liar.html

^Plenty of 411 in that thread including the inconsistent stories from the accomplices and the video from the store.



peace...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

mal said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Hey dummy. The cop didnt even know about the alleged robbery. 

Guess you were on the wrong thread.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooooo. Has it been confirmed that the person in the video clip is Michael Brown?
> ...


Now all you haveee to do is explain the irrelevance to a jury. I don't think it'll get to that unless the race pimps are on another suicide mission.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




West's Encyclopedia of American Law is a legal reference,  one that is far superior to "Law.com".

Your opinion that there is only one definition does not discount that there is in fact more than one.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The reason I suggested a new source is because the definition keeps tripping you up. In order to have committed a felony you have to be tried and found guilty. Do you understand that point?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Meathead said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Thats easy. The two incidents are unrelated.  The cop was unaware of the alleged robbery. It wont even be allowed in court.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > West's Encyclopedia of American Law is a legal reference,  one that is far superior to "Law.com".
> ...



That is false.

If you murder me and are never apprehended,  tried or convicted,  you have still committed the felony.

And,  as you have committed a felony,  you are a felon...not a convicted felon...but a felon just the same.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Maybe this still needs to be clarified,  but according to that police report posted,  an officer was dispatched , and this particular cop stopped the boys in the vicinity of the conveinience store. The dispatched gave a discription and the direction where the guys were walking away from the store, based on what the store clerk said.  Now I thought that if one officer is dispatched to a robbery,  another officer with his radio on can hear the call and still respond if he is close by.  Its still to early to state that everything here is fact, but the photos i saw seemed to show a guy wearing the same clothing and about the same body shape as the photo of the kid laying in the street. If that wasnt Michael Brown roughing up the store clerk and it was someone else, it was a hell of a coincidence.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 15, 2014)

A short youtube version of the robbery 
This link has the entire robbery video, and a picture of Brown in the street after being shot and how his clothes and shoes match.
Family outraged after police name Michael Brown robbery suspect | Mail Online


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



No_Reply_Jones strikes again....


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey black parents, (CNN tried to make a whine earlier) How about telling your children not to do crime for a living.
> ...



The Quick Trip employee said Michael Brown robbed & assaulted him.

Law enforcement officer's use of force in making an arrest.

563.046. 1. A law enforcement officer need not retreat or desist from efforts to effect the arrest, or from efforts to prevent the escape from custody, of a person he reasonably believes to have committed an offense because of resistance or threatened resistance of the arrestee. In addition to the use of physical force authorized under other sections of this chapter, he is, subject to the provisions of subsections 2 and 3, justified in the use of such physical force as he reasonably believes is immediately necessary to effect the arrest or to prevent the escape from custody.

2. The use of any physical force in making an arrest is not justified under this section unless the arrest is lawful or the law enforcement officer reasonably believes the arrest is lawful.

3. A law enforcement officer in effecting an arrest or in preventing an escape from custody is justified in using deadly force only

(1) When such is authorized under other sections of this chapter; or

(2) When he reasonably believes that such use of deadly force is immediately necessary to effect the arrest and also reasonably believes that the person to be arrested

(a) Has committed or attempted to commit a felony; or

[Assaulting a police officer and/or going for their weapon is a felony]

(b) Is attempting to escape by use of a deadly weapon; or

(c) May otherwise endanger life or inflict serious physical injury unless arrested without delay.

4. The defendant shall have the burden of injecting the issue of justification under this section.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



i wouldnt believe either one of those 2 assholes....


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael Brown&#8217;s rap sheet on casenet. Note that he also has a juvenile criminal record that is sealed.

Description: Burglary - 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }

Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1401000

OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD

Description: Armed Criminal Action { Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }

Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000

OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD

Description: Assault 1st Degree - Serious Physical Injury { Felony A RSMo: 565.050 }

Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1301100

OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD

Description: Armed Criminal Action {

Felony Unclassified RSMo: 571.015 }

Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 3101000

OCN: AJ006207 Arresting Agency: ST ANN PD


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

depotoo said:


> A short youtube version of the robbery
> Michael Brown Store Robbery Surveillance Video Ferguson Teen Michael Brown Robbery RAW Video - YouTube
> This link has the entire robbery video, and a picture of Brown in the street after being shot and how his clothes and shoes match.
> Family outraged after police name Michael Brown robbery suspect | Mail Online





looked like a mean guy, made that store clerk feel like shit.  What I dont understand is Michael was suppossed to be going to college the next day. So why all the anger?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...




They are not irrelevant. It goes to show the state of mind of Brown- as a cop approaches him and his friend right after they may have robbed a store. 

Not to mention if they had just robbed a store, it puts the "witness" friend ( Guy who robbed store with Brown) credibility into question when it comes to the story he is telling about what went down. 

Were they both on edge as the cop approached? And when he stopped them did a fight take place because Brown and witness thought they were getting arrested instead of just being told to move off the street.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

@C_Clayton_Jones 

I'd be interested to hear how Tennessee v. Garner applies to this case.

If Brown attacked the officer and attempted to wrest away the officers sidearm,  and failing to do so attempted to flee...if those facts are assumed to be true for the purpose of this hypothetical...would the officer's use of deadly force against a unarmed fleeing subject in this example be justified?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Michael Browns rap sheet on casenet. Note that he also has a juvenile criminal record that is sealed.
> 
> Description: Burglary - 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }
> 
> ...



Thats all the same date as I pointed out before.  If the case is sealed how did you get?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



The chief said on TV that's not why they stopped Brown and Johnson.  Somebody needs to get their story straight.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> @C_Clayton_Jones
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how Tennessee v. Garner applies to this case.
> 
> If Brown attacked the officer and attempted to wrest away the officers sidearm,  and failing to do so attempted to flee...if those facts are assumed to be true for the purpose of this hypothetical...would the officer's use of deadly force against a unarmed fleeing subject in this example be justified?



No. If it is legal for you to shoot an unarmed suspect in the back or execute him when he turns around with his hands up then that law needs to be changed asap.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Michael Browns rap sheet on casenet. Note that he also has a juvenile criminal record that is sealed.
> 
> Description: Burglary - 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }
> 
> ...



Are you sure its not a different Michael Brown with a rap sheet?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Alleged is the proper term....but you Gramps like to convict at home...why are you not working??



Same could be said of you and the entire black community as you're doing the same thing. Wait for the court to decide.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



If I allegedly murder you then I have to be convicted.  There are plenty of people walking around right now that "murdered" someone and are not called felons simply because they have not been tried and convicted of a felony.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Here is what I don't understand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Not at all. While they probably could charge him for shoplifting he didnt assault the store owner. When you consider what went down since then it a good idea to let the petty charge slide rather than piss off the locals again.
   Common sense.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didnt see that, i need to look it up. But as an earlier poster piut it, Brown and his friend may have thought the Officer had just rolled up to arrest them,  that could account for an altercation happening. If that was Brown in the video, he sure appeared to have a bad attitude. But having said that,  I still believe he shouldnt have been shot multiple times, especially at a distance where he was not a threat, and if he was surrendering or disabled by previous shots fired. At that point the Officer could have continued out of adrenaline. All this could have taken place in a matter of seconds, sometimes its the ' fight or flight' part of the brain that takes over.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



  What do you want to bet Dirt Nap Mike thought he was being stopped for his actions at the Quicky Mart? So reacted to avoid being arrested.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

What's the going penalty for shoplifting and assault w/o a deadly weapon those days?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Nope. That's not how we judge people in this nation.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

In the 13 minutes before he was shot Brown stole, assaulted, J-walked blocking traffic, disobeyed police order, resisted arrest, assaulted police, attempted to steal officers gun likely to kill him. I count 3 misdemeanors, 3 felonies & attempted murder. He had to be on drugs & out of control. There is no way the officer could control that big dude who was likely pumped up on something. Shooting him was a good & legal option.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooooo. Has it been confirmed that the person in the video clip is Michael Brown?
> ...



  No it's not. Dirt Nap Mike reacted like someone who had just committed a crime. In this case he punched the cop in the face and tried to take his gun.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Kind of odd to me they would be walking in the middle of the street having just robbed a store.  That doesnt make sense.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> What's the going penalty for shoplifting and assault w/o a deadly weapon those days?




Obviously the penalty is not losing your life.  But there is a reason when you leave your house your mom always says " stay out of trouble"  Sometimes things can escalate in any kind of confrontation depending on where both parties minds are.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




unless they were crossing the street,  or if they were just over confident,.. cant really say though. But in general,  it does seem odd that a person would be


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > A short youtube version of the robbery
> ...



  I'd like to see the proof of the so called college enrollment.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What they are called by the public is irrelevant,  as is their conviction.

If they committed a felony,  they are felons,  convicted or otherwise.

Just like a liar.  I can't call you a liar unless I have proof that you lied.  But if you lied,  you are a liar,  caught or otherwise.

If there is proof Brown committed a felony,  he is a felon regardless of conviction.

And there is proof in law that this is a fact.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown&#8217;s rap sheet on casenet. Note that he also has a juvenile criminal record that is sealed.
> ...



Stop acting stupid. 3 crimes in one day is only a piece of Michael Browns criminal record after he became an adult, charges for other crimes were still pending. His long juvenile criminal record is still sealed.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 15, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > What's the going penalty for shoplifting and assault w/o a deadly weapon those days?
> ...



They sure can. Is there leeway regarding where the police officer's mind should be?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You have failed to provide this proof.  You keep misunderstanding that in order to have committed a felony you have to be tried and found guilty.  You are not guilty until proven. Does this help you a little?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 15, 2014)

It would seem Mr Brown might have some priors the police were aware of...

If the deceased resisted arrest and scuffled with the officer Ferguson is better off without this worthless piece of shit...


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> @C_Clayton_Jones
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how Tennessee v. Garner applies to this case.
> 
> If Brown attacked the officer and attempted to wrest away the officers sidearm,  and failing to do so attempted to flee...if those facts are assumed to be true for the purpose of this hypothetical...would the officer's use of deadly force against a unarmed fleeing subject in this example be justified?





Asclepias said:


> No. If it is legal for you to shoot an unarmed suspect in the back...



Under Tennessee v Garner,  I suspect this statement is false.  But,  I am neither lawyer nor law enforcement.




Asclepias said:


> ...or execute him when he turns around with his hands up then that law needs to be changed asap.



This statement is true,  IF these circumstances prove to be true.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Stop being stupid and provide a link....then prove how you know this is the same Michael Brown.

Nevermind you POS

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/14/1321543/-Proactive-Defense-of-Mike-Brown



> I was skeptical and searched the case.net site for Missouri and found the record 13SL-CR12675-01 - ST V MICHAEL R BROWN, from which these charges originated.  You can readily find this too, by searching for case number 13SL-CR12675-01.  Note that the defendant in this case lives in Troy, MO, which is 47 miles from Ferguson, MO, according to Google Maps.  Also note that the defendant was born in 1997, which would make him 17, rather than 18.  It's safe to say that these charges are being falsely attributed and the person spreading this is libeling Mike Brown.
> You can see additional mentions of these charges at various websites by searching for "OCN: AJ006207" on Google.
> 
> I don't claim to know what happened the night that Mike Brown was killed in Ferguson, but libeling him after his death is disgusting.  At the very least, these charges need to be called out as being falsely attributed when the appear.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Michael Browns rap sheet on casenet. Note that he also has a juvenile criminal record that is sealed.
> 
> Description: Burglary - 1st Degree { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }
> 
> ...


how about a link? What is st. Ann pd?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



anyone can look it up

https://www.courts.mo.gov/casenet/cases/caseFileSearch.do

case number

13SL-CR12675-01


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Chief said the officer saw the stolen cigars in Michael Browns hands after he saw him J-walking discovering he was the strong armed robber police were looking for prior to shooting him.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Chief said the officer saw the stolen cigars in Michael Browns hands after he saw him J-walking discovering he was the strong armed robber police were looking for prior to shooting him.




Link.

Edit....

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

This is all adorable... He was an angel just the other day and now those who were giving him Sainthood in his Death are beginning to see the Truth.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/371042-brown-shooting-eyewitness-is-a-liar.html

^Both of his Accomplices giving WAY different stories about what happened.

The Video from the Store Illustrates a Crime and this Punk was no "good kid".

All the Looting and Rioting... For nothing.



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Chief said the officer saw the stolen cigars in Michael Browns hands after he saw him J-walking discovering he was the strong armed robber police were looking for prior to shooting him.



But "didn't do nothing"... Ignore the Video of him Assaulting an Employee of the place he Robbed. 



peace...


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Of course I have,  watch,  I'll prove it your premise is false with a simple yes or no.

I murder you.

I go on trial and I am acquitted.

But I did it,  I was the one who murdered you.

And murder is a felony.

So,  did I commit a felony,  even though I was acquitted of the crime?

And the answer is YES,  I committed felony murder.

And it I committed a felony I am still a felon.

Conviction has nothing whatsoever to do with it.

Check out the legal definition of Fleeing Felon.   A felon in that case only need be determined by suspicion of committing a felony.  Not arrest,  not conviction.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



A police officer is supposed to be the one with the most control because of their training, never the less they are still human.  That's not saying that I agree Brown should have been killed.  I think he should not have been regardless if he was guilty for robbery. In the end there is stillobviously  a lot of answering to be done for this thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yeah but that guy lives 47 miles away from the kid that got shot.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


i don't know why the police are contradicting themselves. Hopefully there is a dispatch tape.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then it's a simple matter for a reporter to find him and interview him.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




A lot of Michael Browns out there I suspect.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The answer is no.  You didnt commit a felony because you were acquitted. Who do you think you are dealing with?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What for?  No one cares if you believe it or not.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

The officer [Wilson] did have information about the robbery and the suspects physical descriptions - 911 call about QT robbery in progress came in at 11:51 a.m., a description went out on the police dispatch at 11:52. And at 12:01, Wilson "encountered Michael Brown on Canfield Drive," the police chief said. 

So I'm think while he [Wilson] may indeed have originally just told the boys to get on the [fucking] sidewalk, maybe he remembered the description put out on dispatch early which matched Brown's description to include the cigars and red ball cap so he came back - which is perhaps where Johnson's original telling of the officer reversing and all that comes in...

Still have to figure out 'what happened after that' and how we ended up with a dead 18 year old though. I had a look at the stuff released to the press and the report from the officer (not the one in the shooting) who was at QT and I'm afraid it looks to me like the "Gentle Giant" was anything but... From the witness's testimony and the officers review of the video surveillance tape from QT, it sounds to me that Brown was being a thug at QT.

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/08/15/ferguson-police-report.pdf?hpt=hp_t1 


Spoiler: TL;DR Summary



The names were whited out in the report so I put them in as [the clerk] and [witness] but its possible I got some replacements backward. This is the officers report of the witness' account (a clerk at the QT):



> [witness] had just come out of the restroom and returned to the counter where she observed Brown tell [the clerk] that he (Brown) wanted several boxes of cigars. As [the clerk] was placing the boxes on the counter, Brown grabbed a box of Swisher Sweet cigars and handed them to Johnson who was standing behind Brown. [witness] witnessed [the clerk] tell Brown that he had to pay for those cigars first. That is when Brown reached across the counter and grabbed numerous packs of Swisher Sweets and turned to leave the store. [witness] then calls "911" Meanwhile [the clerk] comes out from behind the counter and attempts to stop Brown from leaving. According to [witness], [the clerk] was trying to lock the door until Brown returned the merchandise to him. That is when Brown grabbed [the clerk] by the shirt and forcefully pushed him back into the display rack. [the clerk] backed away and Brown and Johnson exited the store with the cigars.


The officer then states that he viewed video from the QT's 3 cameras, he reports the following: 



> The video reveals Brown enter the store followed by Johnson. Brown approaches the register with Johnson standing behind him. [The clerk] can be seen in the background walking from the restroom to behind the counter.





> Brown hands a box of Swisher Sweets to Johnson. An apparent struggle or confrontation seems to take place with Brown, however it is obscured by a display case on the counter. Meanwhile, Johnson sets the box he was handed back on the counter. Brown turns away from the counter with a second box of Swisher Sweet cigars and walks toward the exit door. [the clerk] then comes from out behind the counter, with what appears to be a set of keys in his hands. [the clerk] then stands between Brown and the exit door. Brown, still holding a box of Swisher Sweets in his right hand, grabs [the clerk] by his shirt with his left hand. Brown aggressively pulls [the clerk] in close to him and then immediately pushes him back into a display rack. Johnson continues out the door and out of camera frame. [the clerk] no longer between brown and the door, stops and watches Brown as he walks toward the exit door. Brown then abruptly turns back around and advances on [the clerk]. Brown towers over [the clerk] appearing to intimidate him. Brown then turns back around and walks out of camera view.


 The officer at QT notes that he responded to the scene of the shooting and ID'ed both Brown and Johnson as those involved in the QT robbery video surveillance video. It is 'not' mentioned in 'his' report that Brown had the stolen cigars on him, but it was stated later by the FPD Chief that Brown did.

Relevant bits from the FPD dispatch records:



> 11:52:53 "whi shirt b/m qt, box cigars"
> 11:55:06 "NO ONE WALKING N/B IN A WHITE T-SHIRT."
> 11:57:47 "SUSPECT WEARING RED CARDS CAP, YELLOW SOCKS,W/ANOTHER MALE SUBJECT WALKING TOWARD QT AT THIS TIME
> 11:58:04 "KHAKI SHORTS"
> ...






And here's the surveillance footage from one of the cameras at the QT so you can make your own call:

Video released in convenience store robbery - CNN.com Video


Look, all the protesting and rioting has relied on the fact that Brown wasn't doing anything wrong and the officer just lost it and executed him. Clearly Brown 'WAS' doing something wrong though. 

I can easily see Brown not wanting to go to jail for stealing and assault so he started shit with the officer. It's possible that Brown didn't go for the officers gun in their struggle through the window, but I can easily see the officer 'thinking' he was going for the gun if say, Brown decided to try to intimidate the officer like he had just done to [the clerk] at QT. 

Maybe this was Brown's first criminal offense, but that does not change the fact that Brown was VERY CLEARLY aware of his intimidation factor and was not afraid to use it to get what he wanted. As a note, the cigars Brown stole are reported to have cost about $50.

I'm hunting around for the other cameras footage since it was supposedly all released to the press. I'd like to see the cash register video. 

EDIT: and for those who want to say that's not Brown in the video...


Spoiler: NSFW and gory


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*Yeah but that guy lives 47 miles away from the kid that got shot*

we know very little about this kids lifestyle 

47 miles is a hop skip and jump these days


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Someone too stubborn to admit the obvious.  

Whether I am convicted or not *I still committed the felony*.

I did it and I'm telling you I did it.

The court may not have been able to PROVE I committed it,  but I committed it none the less.

Therefore,  by definition I AM indeed a felon,  just not a convicted felon.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Browns rap sheet on casenet. Note that he also has a juvenile criminal record that is sealed.
> ...



The city of St. Ann is just up the street from Normandy School attended by Michael Brown & just across the STL Air Port from Ferguson, MO.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There getting their story together.  First he says the cop had no knowledge which I heard first hand.  Now reports are coming out that he realized it later on.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Browns lying accomplice Johnson's statements & discussions at the shooting was overheard & influenced the 2 young women & others who claim to have witness the shooting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Browns lying accomplice Johnson's statements & discussions at the shooting was overheard & influenced the 2 young women & others who claim to have witness the shooting.



Do you have a link or are you just guessing?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

News - KFOX - KFOX14 El Paso - FOX - El Paso

A theft. It doesn't justify the police officer killing him running away, but it shows that this young man had problems.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Ravi said:


> I don't know why the police are contradicting themselves. Hopefully there is a dispatch tape.



All police radio transmissions are archived at Broadcastify - Police, Fire, EMS, Aircraft, and Rail Audio Feeds


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

Brown is a thug and attacks a super tiny immigrant man who is the clerk. It looks like he&#8217;s going to choke him out with one hand around his neck and violently pushes him away by the neck. When innocent nice clerk tries to stop Brown again, brown aggressively threatens a vicious beat down on the clerk.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2014)

How can you be certain it is him?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> How can you be certain it is him?



The store camera shown him manhandling the clerk.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> How can you be certain it is him?



Only if they don't all look the same size and didn't wear the exact same clothes Brown wore that day...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9632009-post492.html


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 15, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> How can you be certain it is him?



I guess if you had a photo of him and his friend together it would be easier to identify, and also the clothes he was wearing,  if they match the ones on the body in the street. The video is to grainy though to say 100 %.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



but they still committed murder regardless if they were convicted...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yeah but they are not felons which is the point.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2014)

If that photo is him attacking that store clerk. Would it be accurate to call him a thug?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > How can you be certain it is him?
> ...




The photo in the street doesnt show his red hat.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> How can you be certain it is him?



Really?... REALLY!?...

What in the absolute FUCK is wrong with some people?...



peace.l..


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> If that photo is him attacking that store clerk. Would it be accurate to call him a thug?




No. Specifically because you dont know what happened.  The clerk could have said something or did something to him. Did you see what happened behind the counter?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

mal said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > How can you be certain it is him?
> ...



Indeed. I think that about you quite often.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 i see your point....i was in an argument with one of our posters here who claimed you have not committed a crime unless you are caught and convicted....i asked him if i shoplift right in front of you,but,i dont get caught by the store owner,did i shoplift?.....he said no....i did not steal....i have to be caught and convicted for it to be a crime...because i and a few others told him he was wrong he got pissed and put me on ignore....


----------



## Ravi (Aug 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Brown is a thug and attacks a super tiny immigrant man who is the clerk. It looks like hes going to choke him out with one hand around his neck and violently pushes him away by the neck. When innocent nice clerk tries to stop Brown again, brown aggressively threatens a vicious beat down on the clerk.



 next week you'll be saying Pakistanis are the devil.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You have no idea.. There was this one Michael Brown that was on the FBI most wanted list. I must have had hundreds of calls with people trying to figure out if I was the guy before he finally got caught.  Then we get the Katrina FEMA Mike Brown running around screwing it up for the rest of us... Ugg.  You should try to register your name on a web  site when your name is mike brown.. ugg you end up having to add a prefix that means nothing like RK to your name.  My wife thought I was lying to her when I told her my name... lol


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 15, 2014)

Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.  

This kid is not what they've been portraying him as.  Doesn't mean he was bad, but he wasn't the honor roll good kid who got racially profiled. 

Regardless, if the police officer shot him after he had surrendered or put his hands up, then that cop is still guilty of a crime.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Hazards of the English language.

A crime needs no conviction but a felony is a crime?  However, you cant be felon unless convicted of a felony.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> How can you be certain it is him?



CNN reported Brown's accomplice Johnson admitted it was him & Michael Brown in the "Strong Arm Robbery Video" & that Brown stole the cigars.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



That pretty much satisfies me that was him in the store.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > @C_Clayton_Jones
> ...



And now we know the cop did not know that Brown was suspected of shoplifting. 

Even if he had known, shoplifting cigars is not a death penalty crime. 

Three unrelated witnesses have stated the same thing - that he had his hands up, had said 'Don't shoot, I don't have a gun' and the cop gunned him down. 

For the racists who think the cop was right to shoot the kid, remember that it was white kids who were assaulted with pepper spray while not committing any crime. 

The cops in the US are becoming way too militarized.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Are you going to be Painfully Dishonest and Question if this Thug isn't the Person in the Video?...

If not, then STFU. 



peace...


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike Brown stole from and assaulted a little old man.

Mike Brown got what he deserved


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And now we know the cop did not know that Brown was suspected of shoplifting.



You Lie. Chief said the officer heard the radio call for the suspects who robbed the Quick Trip. He saw the stolen cigars in Michael Browns hand, description & clothes when he confronted them for J-walking.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> 
> This kid is not what they've been portraying him as.  Doesn't mean he was bad, but he wasn't the honor roll good kid who got racially profiled.
> 
> Regardless, if the police officer shot him after he had surrendered or put his hands up, then that cop is still guilty of a crime.



Thank for restating the obvious.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



That wasn't Cops... And they were Entertained WAY too long on that Campus.

As for Shooting him over Cigars?... Nope.

And the Witnesses are all over the place with what happened including his 2 Accomplices.

You KNOW how this play out... And you are Probably Dishonest enough to Claim the Cops Covered it up or planted Evidence or whatever else.

Brown was Actin' a ****** and got Shot like one.

Had he been "the good boy" all of his people Claimed he was and wasn't Thugin on a Store Employee while Stealing then maybe his Black Ass would still be Alive. 

Actions have Consequences.

One of the Worst things that Liberals have done to this Country is to Remove Responsibility from Criminals simply because they are a certain Color.



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> 
> This kid is not what they've been portraying him as.  Doesn't mean he was bad, but he wasn't the honor roll good kid who got racially profiled.
> 
> Regardless, if the police officer shot him after he had surrendered or put his hands up, then that cop is still guilty of a crime.



Yep... And I Assure you that Cop didn't Shoot a Surrendering Person.

That Animal was Assaulting/Resisting the Cop and going for his Gun. <That will Prove out.

They were out that day to "Run Shit" and they were so Cocky they Thought they'd Fuck with a Cop after Roughing up and Man over shit they were Stealing.



peace...


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > And now we know the cop did not know that Brown was suspected of shoplifting.
> ...





> *Ferguson officer realized during encounter that Michael Brown might be suspect in robbery, chief says*
> 
> The officer who shot Ferguson teen Michael Brown stopped Brown and another teen because they were walking in the street, not because of a robbery a few minutes earlier, Ferguson Police Chief Tom Jackson said Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


 
 Second section: Family of Michael Brown appeals for calm tonight despite polarizing release of robbery video : News


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm just reading that the Police Chief is now saying the officer didn't stop Brown because of a robbery.

What the hell is going on?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> I'm just reading that the Police Chief is now saying the officer didn't stop Brown because of a robbery.
> 
> What the hell is going on?



It's called selective reporting.  Usually you don't see such a blatant display of it as we are being treated to in this case.

 Mostly the Chief is stumbling on his words and the media's having a field day forwarding their cause.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> 
> This kid is not what they've been portraying him as.  Doesn't mean he was bad, but he wasn't the honor roll good kid who got racially profiled.
> 
> Regardless, if the police officer shot him after he had surrendered or put his hands up, then that cop is still guilty of a crime.





If information A, B, and C from group one is false,  what are the odds that information D from group one is also false?


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

^How old is that photo that Press is using?...  It's funny because there's some movement over this about "which pic will they use" or something...

They claim the Media portrays people like Brown in the worst light.

Not the case with Brown or Trayvon.



peace...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 15, 2014)

Well...we were told this guy was a wonderful person...just graduated from high school, going on to some sort of higher education...and then we see the video...

Now, if this is this guy in the video...tell me this...does,it look like this was the first crime he had comitted?  does a "good" kid spontaneously grab cigars from a store and manhandle the clerk...as a first crime?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

Missourian said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> ...


 
 I'm actually not convinced that Johnson is lying, nor the other witnesses, I think they are simply coloring what they saw with their opinions.  It is well known that the community there has no love for the police, I suspect that they are basing their interpretations of what they saw on that biased opinion.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> I'm just reading that the Police Chief is now saying the officer didn't stop Brown because of a robbery.
> 
> What the hell is going on?



Family of Michael Brown appeals for calm tonight despite polarizing release of robbery video : News

*Ferguson officer realized during encounter that Michael Brown might be suspect in robbery, chief says*


The  officer who shot Ferguson teen Michael Brown stopped Brown and another  teen because they were walking in the street, not because of a robbery a  few minutes earlier, Ferguson Police Chief Tom Jackson said Friday  afternoon.


Jackson said the officer was aware cigars had been  taken in the robbery of a store nearby, but did not know when he  encountered Brown and Dorian Johnson that they might be suspects. 


He  stopped them because they were walking in the street, Jackson said.


*But  Jackson told the Post-Dispatch that the officer, Darren Wilson, saw  cigars in Brown's hand and realized he might be the robber.*


​


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> I'm just reading that the Police Chief is now saying the officer didn't stop Brown because of a robbery.
> 
> What the hell is going on?



Chief also said during the J-walking stop the officer saw the stolen cigars in Browns hand & discovered during the stop that he was the suspect police were looking for prior to shooting him.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

hmm it might not have been quicktrip, someone might have made an assumption based on that "snitches get stiches" thing on the QT wall and QT getting burnt down.  Media Report it was Ferguson Market and Liquor on West Florissant Avenue.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



For like the tenth time,  that is not true.

*Ferguson officer realized during encounter that Michael Brown might be suspect in robbery, chief says*


The  officer who shot Ferguson teen Michael Brown stopped Brown and another  teen because they were walking in the street, not because of a robbery a  few minutes earlier, Ferguson Police Chief Tom Jackson said Friday  afternoon.

Jackson said the officer was aware cigars had been  taken in the robbery of a store nearby, but did not know when he  encountered Brown and Dorian Johnson that they might be suspects. He  stopped them because they were walking in the street, Jackson said.


*But  Jackson told the Post-Dispatch that the officer, Darren Wilson, saw  cigars in Brown's hand and realized he might be the robber.*




*Family of Michael Brown appeals for calm tonight despite polarizing release of robbery video : News*​But I do agree the police are too militarized.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 15, 2014)

KissMy said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just reading that the Police Chief is now saying the officer didn't stop Brown because of a robbery.
> ...



Okey dokey. If I'm to buy into this, where are the cigars that must have fallen from Brown's hands when he was shot?

Secured scene. Where are the stolen cigars that the policeman saw in his hands?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 15, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> hmm it might not have been quicktrip, someone might have made an assumption based on that "snitches get stiches" thing on the QT wall and QT getting burnt down.  Media Report it was Ferguson Market and Liquor on West Florissant Avenue.



Watching the video I thought it didn't look like Quick Trip or their employee uniform. The word on the street at the shooting scene said it was the Quick Trip & that went out on social media causing it to get destroyed by Brown's Gang Bangers.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok. Today is August the 15th and it's 7:09 my time. Must be 8:09 Eastern.

This just in. And we can say one thing beyond a shadow of a doubt. This is one fucked up situation.

And Im not getting a warm and fuzzy on why they released the surveillance video of the convenience store. 

* Ferguson police chief: Officer didn't stop Brown as robbery suspect

By Greg Botelho, Michael Pearson and Ana Cabrera, CNN

updated 7:30 PM EDT, Fri August 15, 201*

Ferguson chief: Officer didn't stop Brown as rob suspect - CNN.com

And I'm not buying into this lamo reason.

* So why did Ferguson police decide to release surveillance video of the convenience-store incident Friday -- the same day they named, six days after the shooting, the white police officer who fatally shot the African-American teenager -- if the two situations are not related?

Jackson said he distributed the store videotape "because the press asked for it," noting he couldn't withhold it indefinitely.*


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok. Today is August the 15th and it's 7:09 my time. Must be 8:09 Eastern.

This just in. And we can say one thing beyond a shadow of a doubt. This is one fucked up situation.

And Im not getting a warm and fuzzy on why they released the surveillance video of the convenience store. 

* Ferguson police chief: Officer didn't stop Brown as robbery suspect

By Greg Botelho, Michael Pearson and Ana Cabrera, CNN

updated 7:30 PM EDT, Fri August 15, 201*

Ferguson chief: Officer didn't stop Brown as rob suspect - CNN.com

And I'm not buying into this lamo reason.

* So why did Ferguson police decide to release surveillance video of the convenience-store incident Friday -- the same day they named, six days after the shooting, the white police officer who fatally shot the African-American teenager -- if the two situations are not related?

Jackson said he distributed the store videotape "because the press asked for it," noting he couldn't withhold it indefinitely.*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Ok. Today is August the 15th and it's 7:09 my time. Must be 8:09 Eastern.
> 
> This just in. And we can say one thing beyond a shadow of a doubt. This is one fucked up situation.
> 
> ...



I believe it goes to show, as the cop pulled up these two were most likely on edge and probably suspected the cop was there to arrest them ( instead of telling them to move out of the middle of the street)  and some altercation took place.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Ok. Today is August the 15th and it's 7:09 my time. Must be 8:09 Eastern.
> 
> This just in. And we can say one thing beyond a shadow of a doubt. This is one fucked up situation.
> 
> ...




They are linked.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...before-the-fatal-shooting-18.html#post9632427

Jackson said the officer was aware cigars had been  taken in the  robbery of a store nearby, but did not know when he  encountered Brown  and Dorian Johnson that they might be suspects. He  stopped them because they were walking in the street, Jackson said.


*But  Jackson told the Post-Dispatch that the officer,  Darren Wilson, saw  cigars in Brown's hand and realized he might be the  robber.*​


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Ok. Today is August the 15th and it's 7:09 my time. Must be 8:09 Eastern.
> 
> This just in. And we can say one thing beyond a shadow of a doubt. This is one fucked up situation.
> 
> ...



What you are witnessing is cherry picked reports to push media bias  The FPD Chief stated that Wilson new of the robbery and had a description, he saw the cigars in Browns hand and thought they 'might' be the suspects of the robbery.

 Jackson had NO choice but to release the information because of the Freedom of the Press requests.  He did not want to release the identity of the officer [Wilson] but he felt he had to when the information on the robbery came out.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 15, 2014)

Who's really to blame...the media and their selective reporting.

We all knew about the robbery DAYS ago.  The media refused to report it.

We know that the officer knew about the robbery,  and saw the cigars in Brown's hand,  leading the officer to suspect Brown was the perpetrator of the crime...but this story from the supposedly informed and unbiased press,  namely NBC,  mentions nothing about it,  even though it is timestamped 17 minutes ago.

But Ferguson Police Chief Thomas Jackson said later in the day that Wilson did not know Brown was a suspect  when he stopped Brown and a friend. Asked why they were stopped, the  chief said: Because they were walking down the middle of the street  blocking traffic.         


The release of a  surveillance tape appearing to show Brown engaging in an altercation  with the store clerk infuriated Browns family, which said that the  police were trying to smear the teenagers name and justify a brutal assassination in broad daylight. 



Anger Flares Again in Ferguson After Revelations in Michael Brown Shooting - NBC News

​How can we know the truth,  but NBC refuses to report it?


More proof the MSM cannot be trusted to report fully or truthfully.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

Stop relying on biased media people.  Look the stuff up yourself and watch the releases from more than ONE source. 

 If you want to claim to be informed, then you have put in the effort to be so.


 - I have also just seen a snippet of the view of the cash register from the surveillance video [Camera 7] that show's Brown reaching over the counter.  I would expect the media will put out Camera 7 footage in full tomorrow (as soon as they've milked some sales from todays media shit storm.)


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What I find amazing and so ironic...you right wing turds stand so strongly on the side of government force when a poor black man is involved...when a rich white man is involved...it is overbearing government..



Lying racist POS asshole.


----------



## mal (Aug 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What I find amazing and so ironic...you right wing turds stand so strongly on the side of government force when a poor black man is involved...when a rich white man is involved...it is overbearing government..



One example with link from this site you miserable piece of shit.



peace...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



  Come the fuck on..Really? Would your hat stay on after however many rounds that boy absorbed?


----------



## Misty (Aug 15, 2014)

Some people won't believe the video. They say it's photo shopped. 

The media wants this to be a hate crime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Today is August the 15th and it's 7:09 my time. Must be 8:09 Eastern.
> ...



  I watched the press release. The chief said the officer didnt know about the quick stop incident. Whether he misspoke or not is another thing.
   Even if the cop didnt know,Dirt Nap Mike sure did,which is why he acted with violence.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What I find amazing and so ironic...you right wing turds stand so strongly on the side of government force when a poor black man is involved...when a rich white man is involved...it is overbearing government..



How many rich white men rob convenience stores and then fight with cops?

This has nothing to do with race other than the fact that a certain segment of the population feels that any police action taken against them, regardless of the circumstances, is "police brutality" and justifies burning and looting.


Where was Al Sharpton here?

Were there riots?

Looting?

firebombs?



> James Whitehead was a white veteran who had recently come back from war. Orange, TX Police Officer Robert Arnold (who has a history of violence) shot and killed unarmed James Whitehead. Arnold is black. Arnold was not in his uniform and did not have a badge. Whitehead got into a verbal altercation about a bad part for his vehicle. James Whitehead did not ever get violent or attack Arnold or anyone else. Whitehead was wrong to get into a verbal altercation but at most he would have gotten a ticket and a fine. Whitehead decided to stop arguing and just leave and that is when Arnold shot the unarmed man dead right on the spot. Arnold was fired for the incident and for his other violent past incidents. Even Arnold's fellow police officers wanted Arnold to be charged with murder. Arnold was never charged and got away with murder. Arnold has enlisted race baiter Lawyer Cade Bernsen (the white Al Sharpton) to sue the city claiming he was fired because he was black and not because he shot an unarmed white man.
> 
> Why is there no outrage or protests from Al Sharpton for the countless times a black person kills an unarmed White, Hispanic or Black person?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If that photo is him attacking that store clerk. Would it be accurate to call him a thug?
> ...



What could the clerk have said that would have justified his actions? Stopping someone from stealing cigars shouldn't get you a beating.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Hey nig__ I ___ed your whore sister last night? 

PS. What beating?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Thats not what I asked.  I asked how do you know the clerk didnt provoke an altercation?  The clerk didnt get beat. He got grabbed and pushed.  If you call that a beating I'd suggest you never venture outside you pansy.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I keep asking to see the beating.. the video I saw had the clerk backing up didn't even look like a grab and push. Were there two videos / two incidents?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



 Here you go.
Raw Footage: Surveillance Video Shows Michael Brown Robbing Convenience Store Minutes Before Death


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Regardless of the supposed beating, he was wrong for stealing the cigars.  If the clerk said or did something he should have just walked out of the store.  Regardless of what occured in the store there is no way you should be shot after putting your hands up.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course you should not get shot after putting your hands up. I can't say I can believe Johnson anymore though, in fact I had questions about the strange wording of his statement prior. I believe there is more to this, the cop stopped was there and telling them to move out of the middle of the street and they assumed he was there because of the robbery and may have gotten violent. This is why it's best to know all the facts.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



Robbing a store doesn't warrant the death penalty.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9633668 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Its not just Johnson. Its the 2 other witnesses that didn't know Brown. They said the exact same thing.  He stopped running and turned around with his hands in the air.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Grabbed and pushed. It did stop short of a beating.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What did the clerk do to deserve being grabbed and pushed?

Does the video show the clerk initiating a physical altercation? No?

Then the clerk did *NOTHING* that would justify Brown's actions.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



Trying to disarm a cop does.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




How do you know the clerk didn't provoke the altercation?  Do you have xray vision or something?  Unless you can see through obstructions you dont know what was said or what happened.  That didnt give him an excuse to take the cigars but I know from experience how disrespectful some of those store owners can be.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



How can you do that 35ft away with your hands in the air like the 2 other witnesses described?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...





  Dont you have enough problems dealing with all those illegal immigrants you're kicking out of your country?

     You shouldnt have time to fuck with the U.S.A. when you have such a humanitarian crises on your hands.

 Clean up your own fucken house before you bring your broom into mine ......chick.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Kid was unarmed.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Alot of negros are also saying the video is photo shopped


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Stop killing unarmed black kids.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Remember that advice the next time I tell you to worry about your serial killers, animal molesters, mass murderers, and terrorists before trying to correct problems in the Black community.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


He had arms and he was using them to attack the store clerk and a cop


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We know tank. The sight of him made you piss your panties.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I liked the sight of him laying dead in the street


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  Stop kicking out immigrants.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well then just kill anyone with limbs because they might hit someone.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



We know.  He frightened you. He gave you a flashback of the days you got your ass kicked constantly in school.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


If they act like Mike Brown, they deserve to die


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  Thats funny...? The cops never come to my house or my neighborhood.
Curb your kind.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



but for someone to say just because i made it out of the store with the goods and was not caught and convicted, so that means i did not steal......that dipshit deserves one of these....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Lol. And what do you do to yours?


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Except if they were white, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I didnt say the cops came to your neighborhood. I said curb your kind before attempting to give advice to Black people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  Funny thing is..? That 300lb 6'4" brother would love to find your skinny ass in an alley.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe its just me, but when a store owner is rude to me I stop going to his store and take my money elsewhere.  Secondly If a clerk 'is' rude to me, I don't grab the clerk in two separate encounters, shoving him into a display rack the second time, then come back at him in a threatening manner a third time, then finally walk out without paying for a handful of cigars...


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I wonder if Mike was frightened when he was dying in the street like he deserved


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The white mans fear is popping up again.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The only thing we know for sure is you were frightened.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  So you're calling out obammy?  You're such a fucken hypocrite.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You arent a 18 year old Black kid that has had to endure years of disrespect from people because you are Black either. I can empathize with him because I grew up in similar circumstances. Dont say what you would do until you actually have lived in someones shoes. If the clerk had not tried to stop him he would have never been touched.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



 So your saying Dirt Nap Mike was a homo? Your kind knows no bounds.......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I dont see Obama in any of her posts.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You negros are upset because the police released the store video, I love watching negro ignorance on display


----------



## Noomi (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I am not calling him out either. Rather, I call out those racist conservatives who would rather shoot dead immigrants and throw them back into Mexico.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm saying you are projecting your fear of a Black man sleeping with a white woman.  You brought up the homo stuff so you must have been projecting there as well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  So the clerk/business owner should have just stepped aside and let the dude walk off with 50 bucks worth of blunt wraps?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Thats why I say you were frightened.  Black people scare you so bad you want all of them dead. You must live a pitiful existence wiping asses in fear of your life all the time.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So your argument is that because he'd been disrespected for years, it was okay for him to  steal from that store because the clerk 'might' have mouthed off at him?  Alright, lets go with that.  

 How about if Brown mouthed off at Officer Wilson who's had to deal with a community that distrusts and hates him for years and lost his temper?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Yeah.  50 bucks or possibly your life?  What if he had shot and killed him?  Insurance covers any losses.  You cant get your life back.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I can empathize with him because I grew up in similar circumstances. Dont say what you would do until you actually have lived in someones shoes.


Awww poor little negro


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Like I said...shut the fuck up until your own country is letting them in wholesale.
You cruel hearted bitch......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



When you start a sentence with "so" that basically tells me all that follows is bullshit.  Please quote where I said that.

Wilson is a cop. His job dictates he cant lose his temper and shoot someone.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't want all black people dead, but I'm happy dirt nap mike is


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You really need to stop thinking about naked white guys. It's getting kinda creepy...homo.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Someone should have informed Dirt Nap Mike about that little nugget of info.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Yeah you do. Your happy Brown is dead because it keeps your phobia at bay for a few hours.  However, if you go outside there are still Black people walking around Tank.


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Black folks are so stupid, that video of Mike Brown robbing should have taught them something


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What does that have to do with you being stupid and suggesting that stopping him from leaving was smart? Over 50 bucks your insurance can cover?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Black folks are so stupid, that video of Mike Brown robbing should have taught them something



All Black people dont rob stores.  What should it have taught us you scary little sissy?


----------



## SuMar (Aug 15, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



It shows the kid was an upstanding citizen...

Raw Video: Surveillance video believed to show Michael Brown robbing convenience store | FOX2now.com


----------



## Tank (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I bet that store clerk is laughing he ass off about dirt nap mike now


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Projecting again?  How come you keep bringing up this homo stuff?  I'm not gay but its ok if you are. No one cares.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What does that have to do with you being frightened?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Fifty bucks? I spend that at the clubhouse everyday on top of lunch.
I would shoot a N....a criminal for that with pleasure. It's just the right thing to do.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9633668 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I have read their statements, and they do not match. I've seen some which say he was shot before and then after he raised his hands.

Look, I'm not saying the cops is right-at all. 

I would just like to see the fact from both sides and the result of the FBI investigation, given there is more to this with the robbery and pushing the store owner, they may have been agitated towards the cop as well.  Or the cop could have been a complete bastard or he could have lost it and kept shooting because Brown did attack him. Again I don't know, just want to see the facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No really you wouldnt. I'm not very pleasant to sissified white racists.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well everyone knows you would need a gun to help you.  We are talking about stopping the guy with your bare hands.  Thats not smart.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9633948 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9633668 said:
> ...



They wont match word for word. They are 2 differnt people.  I read their statements and the differences are minute.  He was running away and he stopped and turned around with hands up.  Thats the most important part.  There should not have been any shots fired once he started running away from the cop.  I understand you want to hear more facts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Hold up here smart guy...you just said stopping someone with a weapon with your bare hands is smart.
   I think we can ignore your advice from here on out Poindexter ....


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

I saw the way that negro acted in the store, I'm sure he acted the same way with the cop


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You should be able to quote where I said that.  I think you have reading comprehension issues.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> I saw the way that negro acted in the store, I'm sure he acted the same way with the cop



Well since they released the officer's name, I think they should release photos of the injuries he sustained caused by Michael Brown...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> I saw the way that negro acted in the store, I'm sure he acted the same way with the cop



I dont have any PM's Tank. Did you change your mind?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Talk about over your head!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So in IOW you deflected again  because you sound like a jack ass suggesting the clerk was smart to try and stop Brown?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  The smart thing for the clerk/owner would have been to put a .45 round through his dome.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



He had more courage than you though.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



We all knew you would play it safe. Now you are having second thoughts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The clerk would have to be of sub human intelligence to provoke an argument with a thug 3 times his size. I'm assuming that you are not the clerk, so I'm pretty damned confident that the clerk's actions didn't justify Brown's actions..

You know how disrespectful store owners can be when you steal cigars from them???
I figured.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You mean the other 2 witnesses that had a chance to get their stories straight with Johnson?

The ones who will never see the inside of a court room? Those witnesses?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Has nothing to do with intelligence.  They tend to talk down to you.  I never said anything about justification.  I said the clerk could have provoked it.  

Where did I say anything about how disrespectful store owners can be when you steal cigars from them?  Can people actually advance their argument with lying and deflections?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes those witnesses. I'll will wager you they will definitely be in the courtroom. You wanna place a bet?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 If you let someone who comes up to your titties provoke you you're a pussy.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thats your opinion.  Doesnt stop it from happening does it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 You'd have to ask Dirt Nap Mike.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are situations where the police can shoot a fleeing suspect even if the suspect is unarmed.  I will provide two links although there are thousands more.

'David Klinger, an associate professor in the department of criminology and criminal justice at the University of MissouriSt Louis and a former officer with the Los Angeles police department, said there are two permissible circumstances in which an officer can use lethal force.

1. Constitutionally, a police officer can shoot a suspect who is threatening the life of the officer, a fellow officer or a member of the public, said Klinger, a use-of-force expert. This is known as the 'defence of life' standard.

2. An officer can also shoot a fleeing suspect if the officer believes the suspect has committed a violent felony and his or her escape would pose a significant and serious threat, he said.

Michael Brown shooting: when can US law enforcement officers fire? | World news | theguardian.com

The fact that Michael Brown was unarmed and possibly fleeing when a Ferguson police officer shot him does not necessarily mean the use of force was unjustified in the eyes of the law.

As federal and local authorities begin investigating the case, the key question will be whether the officer had reason to believe Brown, 18, posed a threat  gun or no gun.

The courts, out of concern for public safety and recognizing the dangers of an officers job, have traditionally given police a lot of latitude on that front, experts say.

'The federal courts are very clear that there are times and places where officers are allowed to shoot people in the back when they are running away, even if they are unarmed,' said David Klinger, a criminal justice professor at the University of Missouri-St. Louis and expert on police shootings.

Shooting an unarmed suspect could be justified, according to the law : News

Caution:  Even when laws sound simple, often they are not.  Each word in a law is subject to various interpretations, even common words such as and and or.  Although I have a Juris Doctorate, it is not my intent to apply the law to the specifics of the instant case.  I merely wanted to show that there are  some circumstance where the police can shot a fleeing and unarmed suspect.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

I heard the ANIMALS and filth are now looting the store that Brown robbed.

Fuck you. I am proud to fight for civilization!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

The Professor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The only thing missing out of this is if the suspect surrenders.  So now its going to hinge on testimony.  If the jury believes he turned around and surrendered the cop is going to face charges. He better not have more than one entry wound in the front.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

Ferguson on Livestream


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

Tried to take the camera of a journalist. Garage cans rolling across the parking lot. Three stores have been smashed and being looted.

The liquor store which MB store his cigarillo is open and the lights are on. People are gathering but the police are nowhere.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

Liquor store under attack. I can&#8217;t believe they kept their store open.

Al Jazarra crew on the scene.

CNN camera crew attacked.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 16, 2014)

*Knock it off, RIGHT NOW.

All three of you. Next person to post about meeting up in real life will end up on a long vacation from this board.*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

Every time our fucking racist president opens is mouth = the shit hitting the wall.

Here&#8217;s a link live to Oakland protests:

Treboros on USTREAM: A citizen journalist in SF East Bay, CA seeking to illustrate the best of mankind?s selflessness and shine a light on those that oppre...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9633948 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't match word for word, but Johnson's statement is evolving. 


Either way, I think my main point is, people are assuming there is a racial element when there may be none at all. It starting to sound more and more like two people did something really stupid and may have assumed the cop was stopping them for that and may have attacked the cop, then the cop out of fear, anger or whatever overreacted.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Don't make bets with Rightwingers on this site.  They are all welshers.


----------



## bianco (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Australia takes its share of refugees from UN camps around the world.

Immigrants entering Australia illegally on the boats of people-smugglers need to be "kicked out", better still prevented from landing in the first place, with the people smuggling boats turned around and sent back mostly to Indonesia from whence they originated.

Thing is...your house is our house...and our house is your house...ANZUS, NATO [with Britain, Queen Elizabeth 11 is the Head of State of Australia].

Your Washington rules the Western world, so therefore your President is basically our President...we are not the 51st state of America, but close.

Fox News is in our homes...the Ferguson rioters/protesters are in our living rooms...gotta love the modern world. 

Cops possibly shooting unarmed people [without just cause] is everyone's business.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 16, 2014)

This cop is going to prison, and this family is gonna get paid, big time.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> This cop is going to prison, and this family is gonna get paid, big time.



I'm sitting here thinking about if he had just gotten to college how that possibly would have changed the direction of his life.  Growing up with what looks like no way to get ahead is rough. Once you get out of the poisonous environment you see things are not as bad as you thought even though you still have to work harder than everyone that started out with a better life.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 16, 2014)

Yanno..................I hope that this cop who shot the 18 year old is held to account for his crimes.

Not only did he leave the town a couple of days after this being broadcast, but he's also got a lot of white folks trying to cover his ass.

The white police chief tried to cover his ass, and he did it with stun grenades and tear gas.

The black highway patrol lieutenant tried to make a connection with the population and it worked.

Sorry..................but their is a lot of bigotry (and possibly racism) working in that particular police force.

Sorry, but the big fat white Chief has been trumped by a black man who actually cares about the community, because he grew up in it.

I'm looking forward to seeing more lies by the Chief, because he's so bad at it, and if you knew how to read facial expressions, as well as body language, you'd see that he's lying his ass off and trying to protect his officer (who is in the wrong).

I mean..................if you have nothing to hide, why is it that you'd go and sky out in the wind to keep your name safe?

Sorry.........................but the cop was wrong and needs to be held to account.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > This cop is going to prison, and this family is gonna get paid, big time.
> ...



I came from a broken home, as well as was orphaned at the age of 8.

I chose the military (U.S. Navy) to figure out where I was going and liked the structure.

The military (aka U.S. Navy) changed my life, and showed me how to get ahead.

Currently?  I now enjoy a retirement check (that serves my needs), and am happy that the military showed me how to change my life.

Trust me......................you can learn a lot between 18 and 25.

And.................the benefit of the military is that everyone starts out at the same level.  If you want better, you have to work for it.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 16, 2014)

You see the size of this guy.
He just walks in,helps himself to some snack.When the store clerk approaches he pushes him
and then walks up to him like" What the fuck is your problem"....

All the early photos of this guy made him look like he was a kid.
This was a big dude.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 16, 2014)

Rozman said:


> You see the size of this guy.
> He just walks in,helps himself to some snack.When the store clerk approaches he pushes him
> and then walks up to him like" What the fuck is your problem"....
> 
> ...



You're right.  He WAS a big dude.

Still doesn't justify his actions.

Oh yeah.......................the cop that stopped him didn't realize that he was the one who did the robbery, because it took a bit of time for it to get on the airwaves, and the cop who shot him didn't have the information that was relevant.

Sorry, but they posted the video to try to make him look like a thug, even though the cop that shot him didn't know what was going on.

Sorry..................but the cop that killed him (with more than 3 shots to the body, at last count it was around 5) needs to be held to account.

But.................like any other white on black shooting, it may be swept under the rug.

However, I'm glad that there is another person standing in who seems to understand the locale and the people in it.

The white police chief is an idiot and needs to be removed, either by vote or by popular dissent.

Tear gas never calms down an angry mob.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm just commenting on how the media gets to shape a story...
Treyvon Martin was a big kid yet all the media went with photos from years earlier showing him as a little kid.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Freedom of Information Act demands from the press forced the FPD to release the police reports.  Chief Jackson did not want to.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Freedom of Information Act demands from the press forced the FPD to release the police reports.  Chief Jackson did not want to.



Really?  Because I seem to remember a lot more journalists (i.e. those from the press) have spent a lot of time trying to find out the identity of the cop that shot the unarmed teenager.

FOIA demands transparency, and that means from both sides.

Why won't they release the image of the cop that shot the teenager who was unarmed?

I guess it's because transparency only works if those in power are protected, while those who are of the lower class are framed to reflect the thugs that those in power think they are.

The shooting had nothing to do with the robbery, shit...............even the white police chief said so.

Jackson only released the photos, and later the tape because he was trying to create a smoke screen for his policeman that he's trying to protect.

If he's protecting him, he's doing a really crappy job.

Not only does he suck as a Chief of Police (as reflected in his crappy deflections and defense, but as well as the way he's trying to be a politician), but he sucks as a human being as well.

Release the photos of who shot the young man, as well as fire the Chief of Police.

I saw him blink and lie on his press release.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > And now we know the cop did not know that Brown was suspected of shoplifting.
> ...



The chief did not say that.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just reading that the Police Chief is now saying the officer didn't stop Brown because of a robbery.
> ...


yet this article says the cop was on another call involving a sick child. It sounds as if he didn't hear the dispatch.

Separately, Wilson had been responding to a nearby call involving a sick 2-month child from 11:48 am until noon, when he left that place. A minute later, he encountered Brown walking down Canfield Drive. The documents contained no description of what happened between Brown and Wilson.

Police, protesters clash again in Ferguson - US News


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)

Ravi said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yes, let's call it what it actually is: shoplifting.  It was not a robbery, and the police do not shoot shoplifters.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Who's really to blame...the media and their selective reporting.
> 
> We all knew about the robbery DAYS ago.  The media refused to report it.
> 
> ...


did you watch the quickie mart video? I see what looks like a bottle of water in his hand. Where are the cigars?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

*sigh* You are relying on only one source for your information:

To Quote my earlier posts: It's called selective reporting. Usually you don't see such a blatant display of it as we are being treated to in this case.

Mostly the Chief is stumbling on his words and the media's having a field day forwarding their cause.

AND

Today was a shit storm of conflicting reports because most of the media outlets did not report the whole of the FPD Chief's statements - leaving a gap in information for those who only sourced one. 

In addition the FPD Chief himself left out bits in his subsequent meetings with the press (having already said them and not repeating himself) As an example of that, one doesn't have two meetings in the same day expecting that someone will tell them every detail at both - the other person rightfully assumes that since he told you x and y bits at the morning meeting, he doesn't need to repeat them again at the evening meeting.

----

Dispatch Report Summary:


> 11:52:53 "whi shirt b/m qt, box cigars"
> 11:55:06 "NO ONE WALKING N/B IN A WHITE T-SHIRT."
> 11:57:47 "SUSPECT WEARING RED CARDS CAP, YELLOW SOCKS,W/ANOTHER MALE SUBJECT WALKING TOWARD QT AT THIS TIME
> 11:58:04 "KHAKI SHORTS"
> ...


 (I had posted this earlier - http://www.usmessageboard.com/9632009-post492.html)

PDF of Police Report and Dispatch released to media today: http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/08/15/ferguson-police-report.pdf?hpt=hp_t1

----



> *Ferguson officer realized during encounter that Michael Brown might be suspect in robbery, chief says*
> 
> The officer who shot Ferguson teen Michael Brown stopped Brown and another teen because they were walking in the street, not because of a robbery a few minutes earlier, Ferguson Police Chief Tom Jackson said Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


The Rev. Jesse Jackson shows up at protest site as Brown family calls for calm : News (third section down)

----

It was not QT that got robbed, that was an assumption, the police report blocks out the stores name, but the media reports it was Ferguson Market and Liquor on West Florissant Avenue. -- They have been looted this evening (Thanks Media hope you got paid well)

 ----

 Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> *sigh* You are relying on only one source for your information:
> 
> To Quote my earlier posts: It's called selective reporting. Usually you don't see such a blatant display of it as we are being treated to in this case.
> 
> ...


yes, you missed where the cop was on a call when the dispatches went out. You also didn't provide direct quotes from the chief, merely media speculation. The closest to a direct quote I found:

"I guess that is when he might have seen ... evidence and connected it" to the robbery, Jackson said -- without explicitly tying the two incidents together himself.

Ferguson chief: Officer didn't stop Brown as rob suspect - CNN.com

And lol at you complaining about selective reporting while relying on selective reporting yourself.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

They don't come much bigger or dumber than "Big" Mike Brown. Oh, if only Jim Croce were still alive!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 16, 2014)

mal said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> ...



I think I'd like to wait for the autopsy to come out and wait until all the witnesses are interviewed before I draw any conclusions. 

Stealing cigars is not a death penalty offense, last time I checked.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> ...



Problem with such absolutism is that we don't have all the facts. 

Brown was bound for college.  And we don't know what exactly went on at that store.  We just know there was an altercation between the clerk and the two men.  No sound and no real context. 

Again, regardless of what he was doing, shooting him for shoplifting or jaywalking is an excessive reaction.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Huge stepdown from Trayvon there little Joe. Once burned I guess.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Politico (Aug 16, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



if you are a liberal race baiter video proof does not matter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 16, 2014)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Not really.  This cop shot an unarmed kid, three times, at least one of those shots- the fatal one - after the kid put his hands up and surrendered.  

Hey you know what, Rodney King was speeding, too.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Yeah, I thought it was too lucid to be true. It's amazing that anyone can be so wrong about so many things, yet continue being such a clusterfuck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 16, 2014)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Oh, so we are back to trolling.  

SOrry, man, we don't shoot people in the street for shoplifting. 

This cop is going to spend a very long time in jail.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



THose four stills happen over less than two seconds. 

they look a lot less incriminating in context.  


Frankly, I don't see a robbery here.  I see an argument between a customer and a store clerk that got slightly physical. 

Did he try to buy them and was refused?  What words were exchanged?  We don't really know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The video wasn't you're friend it really made him look like the thug trash that he was. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Look who's back!! It's the tax evader!! How ya doin' BigDerp? It seems like you were never gone. Is it time to decelerate?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sorry, I don't see anything in that video that is worth shooting a man over. 

I see an angry argument.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There is a lot of things you don't see, I guess when you have your head stuck up obama's ass the only thing you could see is what he had for dinner last night.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And that's the best argument you have to offer?

Sad.


On the positive side, we will probably be seeing some excellent decelerations coming from your keypad.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Then why did the thug Brown do it anyway if he knew it could get him killed? 

-Geaux


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




And what exactly makes Brown a "thug" in your eyes?

Hmmm....


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



Looks like nothing more than a sweet and gentle jaywalker to me.  You're a racist for showing photos of that nice man.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's not why he got himself shot.

He assaulted a cop and went for the cops weapon.

He should have been shot for that


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


OK shit stain fuck off hows that?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The video looks less of a crime and more of argument.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)

How many of USMB's white, bleeding heart liberals would take a stroll in Michael Brown's neighborhood at 11:00PM?  Be honest.  Oh ... and ... why not?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder how much allowance he got to buy those guns, booze and smokes?

Lucky kid.. Some might of called him privileged.

-Geaux


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah ... as Brown walks out of the store with unpaid for items.  Do you really think the clerk tried to stop Brown from leaving for his health?  Please try to use both brain sells before posting.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> I wonder how much allowance he got to buy those guns, booze and smokes?
> 
> Lucky kid.. Some might of called him privileged.
> 
> -Geaux



I think we need to raise the minimum wage of ALL welfare recipients.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 16, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Okay..

When is it not okay to shoot a citizen.

Let's say a citizen points his weapon at a cop.

Does the cop have the right to shoot him?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It was assault and assault IS a crime.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What an asinine comment. 

This has nothing whatsoever to do with Obama. This is really not even about race but about the possibility of a policeman mishandling a 'situation.'

The issue about race in this event seems to me to be about a town that is 70% black being patrolled by a police force that is 90% white. It would make the place like a prison camp, tantamount to the Israelis being in control of a Palestinian town. People need to have a police force that reflects the ethnic and cultural background of its people. If, and we don't know for sure, the teenager who was killed stole (shoplifted) from a mini-mart, it is not something we in America shoot folks for. 

In the end, I am with those who say let the facts come out before we put a final judgment on anyone.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yup


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Try watching it without your rose-colored glasses.  Your perspective SHOULD change.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 16, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah?  How many times?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Doesn't matter


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He has the authority to use what ever force is necessary to eliminate the threat up too and including deadly force.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



When people like Joe says they don't see the obvious it tells me the reason they can't see is because they have their head stuck up obama's ass, Just wish Joe would tell us what obama had for dinner.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Ravi said:


> yes, you missed where the cop was on a call when the dispatches went out. You also didn't provide direct quotes from the chief, merely media speculation. The closest to a direct quote I found:
> 
> "I guess that is when he might have seen ... evidence and connected it" to the robbery, Jackson said -- without explicitly tying the two incidents together himself.
> 
> ...



Alright that's the follow up after they released the media packet (was this afternoon.) I have another:

Chief: Officer maybe saw stolen cigars - Bing Videos 

Time stamp 1:24

Also: Time stamp 0:30, 1:19, - RE the forced release of information.


You're right, he does say maybe - he has to because *he* wasn't there. Chief Jackson handed the case over to County to investigate while he was en route to the scene of the shooting. 

Wilson's report and testimony are part of the ongoing investigation, where it will remain 'secret' until County, FBI, and NAACP have completed their investigations or otherwise deem it okay to release that information.

----

 The robbery suspect description went out at 11:52-11:58. Wilson was on a sick call from 11:48-12:00. At 12:01 Wilson encountered Brown and Johnson. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO0iZKHwQjw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO0iZKHwQjw[/ame]


Are you trying to argue that Wilson would not have heard the description? 

They have portable radios, they hook it up on their shoulder epaulets and never turn the damn thing off; I've heard them A LOT because my work had a contract with our local police department that brought officers in daily. If you don't believe me, look at basically ANY picture of an on duty officer outside his car. 

Or, perhaps even more likely, Wilson was siting in his car writing up his report for the sick call when the description came over the radio. He signed out of the sick call at 12:00 as he was leaving the scene.


----

I've actually taken the time to watch the FULL versions of videos, (basically every video that's been put out,) rather than just one or two that have been clipped and prepped for me by the Media. I also listen to questions asked by the media and the answer given:

For example: "His _initial_ contact" vs the real question that should be asked, "Did Wilson say he thought Brown was a suspect in the robbery?" or "Did Wilson say he saw the cigars" -- The media won't ask those questions because they are playing games. -- Go have a look at media reports and where they decide to cut their video clips vs the full versions.

We will not know what happened until the reports come out, and even then we 'still' might not know 100%. 

One thing we do know for sure, though, is that the media will continue portraying things in whatever way best fits their agenda, position, or pocketbook.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2014)

Lets face it....Brown was a dead man walking anyway. Zero chance of him making his 20th birthday. Likely would have murdered somebody like a store clerk anyway..............either way, the kid was heading for a tragic end. The PC whores don't see it that way, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The fact that some person would even ask a question like this, is proof how hopeless things truly are. 

All we see in situations like this is the left being all stereotypical, while they ridicule anyone that stereotypes. 

The race baiting left wing media, once again shows that they stoke the flames and create more news than report the news. 

Just like when MSNBC got caught doctoring 911 tapes of Zimmerman, CNN knew there were substantial rumors about Brown being involved in the strong arm robbery. They claim they do not report rumors, and that is very far from any truth. 

Just like ABC was caught claiming James Holmes was a "tea party member."

Now, we have the typical morons on the left jumping to conclusions while they tell us not jump to conclusions. Yeah, what a stretch it is for us to ever think a black man would be involved in a strong arm robbery. 

Just how fucking stupid, and hypocritical will these liberals allow themselves to get?

Is it ok for a cop to shoot at someone who is pointing a gun at him? Holy shit!


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yeah I see the store clerk rushing to get in the way of the big guy who's leaving.  I see the big guy's hand reach out for the clerks shoulder and the clerk backing up / maybe being slightly pushed, the big guy taking one step toward the clerk and flexing, then walking out.  I can't tell what's in his hand, I can't tell whether he paid or not as I saw him putting something on the counter.  Was that spot not another pay spot that he was standing at?


----------



## SuMar (Aug 16, 2014)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno..................I hope that this cop who shot the 18 year old is held to account for his crimes.
> 
> Not only did he leave the town a couple of days after this being broadcast, *but he's also got a lot of white folks trying to cover his ass.
> 
> ...





Please, if you have information to help out the investigation, come forward and give  your statement.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Listen sweetie......the Obama statements are legit. Your hero is the guy who said we'd be entering a "post-racial" America back in 2008, and this is as bad as things have been in *5 decades*. He's got an attorney general who refuses to prosecute blacks on anything. Sets up a powder keg...........but lets face it, racial division is a big winner for the big government guy, so I get it.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh look here's the camera 7 footage of the counter I said would come out today:

 
 EDIT: It's got both the counter and the door cameras so you get the full story.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys like Brown never make it to their 20's........he was a dead man walking anyway if he were to stay in that community.

Umm......that storeclerk needs a nice 12G cruiser. WTF is wrong with him??


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2014)

Journalists and politicians are making things worse than they already are. 

Last night Bill O'Reilly called his show and was yelling about how the police were impugning the character of a dead kid by showing those videos. 

Wednesday there was looting, and Friday there was looting. 

This is about theft and destruction. It's been like this way ever since the left decided that blacks shouldn't be held as accountable as the rest of us are for their own poor conduct.

Face it; They have the goods on this kid and they're playing games over his dead body.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 16, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Which has nothing to do with the police officer shooting Brown.

Thanks.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The FACT is the Ferguson police force can't get any 'young Black men/women' who meet even the most basic requirements to become a police officer to apply for the job.
The 'qualified ones don't want to work anywhere near a shit hole like Ferguson. They are all working in cities where they don't have to fear that their families will be harassed by Blacks spray painting 'SNITCHES GET STITCHES' on the side of their homes and having their kids harassed at school b/c 'daddy is a pig'.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Lets face it....Brown was a dead man walking anyway. Zero chance of him making his 20th birthday. Likely would have murdered somebody like a store clerk anyway..............either way, the kid was heading for a tragic end. The PC whores don't see it that way, but that's the way it is.



sadly that is all to common


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 16, 2014)

I posted the other day that I wondered when MSNBC would be showing 'Big Mike's' baby pictures.
Sure enough last night 'Rev. Al showed one.
How many here wonder how many times 'Big Mike' and his 'homies' had gone into that convenience store?
How many times had he stole from the store?
Or maybe 'Big Mike' had never gone into the store before he commited a 'strong arm felony on someone a third his size.
'When the facts come out......and they always do.......we'll find that 'Big Mike' had been the neighborhood bully since early childhood.
Everyone was shit-scared of him so he figured he was immune to anyone calling the cops on him.
Does anyone know yet how much 'Big Mike's' old man was involved in his life?
The mother said she had raised 'Big Mike' on her own.
Funny thing is as soon as 'daddy' smells some money in the wind there he is grieving beside the mother. Go figure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 16, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> I posted the other day that I wondered when MSNBC would be showing 'Big Mike's' baby pictures.
> Sure enough last night 'Rev. Al showed one.
> How many here wonder how many times 'Big Mike' and his 'homies' had gone into that convenience store?
> How many times had he stole from the store?
> ...



*How many here wonder how many times 'Big Mike' and his 'homies' had gone into that convenience store?
How many times had he stole from the store?*

yes that is a curious question 

was this area his normal running grounds 

or just visiting


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.

Blacks are looking at it from the perspective that they've been intimidated and treated as less than persons in this town and their need to push back.

Brown doesn't show a very likable person in the video, but I don't know if it's true that he was trying to grab the cop's gun, or if the cop, already in attack mode might have elevated the situation to the level that he did.

I think we need unbiased authorities to examine all the available evidence/videos before making a rash decision.  This black/white animosity needs to end or we will end up with another civil war and more innocent people are going to die over something that can be made better.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Journalists and politicians are making things worse than they already are.
> 
> Last night Bill O'Reilly called his show and was yelling about how the police were impugning the character of a dead kid by showing those videos.
> 
> ...



Perhaps when you stop making stupid remarks such as the one I bolded we can get a better handle on the situation.  Lefts didn't decide that blacks shouldn't be held accountable like the rest of us, that is your own biased and ignorant assumption and part of the problem.  When you stop thinking that every black is a criminal, lazy and on welfare, maybe  we as a country can start being better.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> 
> Blacks are looking at it from the perspective that they've been intimidated and treated as less than persons in this town and their need to push back.
> 
> ...



The perspective of blacks is that the clerk should never have called the police in the first place.  The surveillance camera is racist.  Having such a camera is racist.   Preventing theft is racist.  Theft is a cost of doing business right out of the profits that the rich store owner makes on the backs of the working poor that has to pay for goods.  

When the store doesn't reopen that will be racist too.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> ...



You're so full of crap.  When you take your blinders off, maybe you can see things for what they are instead of through your own biased and afflicted mind.


----------



## NLT (Aug 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sallow, they looted Friday night, I thought you said obama fixed the problem? you were beating you chest saying how obama calmed all the rioters down and saved the day? WTF happened?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Look everyone. Sallow apparently has all of the facts.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> 
> Blacks are looking at it from the perspective that they've been intimidated and treated as less than persons in this town and their need to push back.
> 
> ...



There is only really one group that stokes the divide and the animosity. 

If you want to describe for me, with your best explanation, why Al Sharpton always inserts himself into these situations crying the same racist shit, and inciting anger and racial divide. You already said we do not know the facts, and he just stokes the anger of the parents of Brown. 

Why did MSNBC doctor the 911 tapes of Zimmerman. BTW, they did and that is not speculation. Why did they do it?


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 16, 2014)

'Big Mike's' homie told the cameras he told the cop he and 'Big Mike' were only a minute away from their houses.
That's not far from the convenience store.
Someone will find out how long the store had been open........until the simians looted it.
I do feel sorry for the convenience store owner's old granny.
She missed her chance to pull her ancient fully loaded PPSh-41 from under the counter and basically eviscerate 'Big Mike' and his simian 'homie finally.

Oh well. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

The clerk should have shot Big Mike the minute he started his shit.

The kid was big.  He has used his size all his life.   There isn't a single doubt that he tried to do the same thing with the cop and that's how the cop got injured and went to the hospital.  The cop had a gun, the clerk did not.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 16, 2014)

wow... just wow...


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The clerk should have shot Big Mike the minute he started his shit.
> 
> The kid was big.  He has used his size all his life.   There isn't a single doubt that he tried to do the same thing with the cop and that's how the cop got injured and went to the hospital.  The cop had a gun, the clerk did not.


Funny how the term "gentle giant" seems to no longer be used to describe 'Big Mike' by his family and Crump. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the other negro with a white t-shirt in the background stealing a drink?

Check it out:
LiveLeak.com - Michael Brown Strong Armed Robbery Tape Released


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> 
> Blacks are looking at it from the perspective that they've been intimidated and treated as less than persons in this town and their need to push back.
> 
> ...





Absolutely! Something is not right here. 

When someone's story keeps on changing then the odds are they are either lying or have something to hide. In most instances that is how the cops can tell when someone is guilty. 

However in this instance it is the cops whose story keeps changing and they appear as though they have something to hide.

So this needs to be taken out of the jurisdiction of the Ferguson PD and handed over to the MO State troopers or the FBI to find out what actually happened here IMO.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



This is total bullshit.  You are rumor mongering, speculating and calling things a fact that you have no concrete evidence of.  Do you even know what a fact is?  What a fucking moron you are.

Based on your reasoning, all the white police officers in Ferguson are barely qualified and couldn't get jobs anywhere else because Ferguson is such a "shit hole."  You're an idiot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Is this a good reason for segregation?   Black communities should only have black police officers.  White communities have white police officers.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


He's right. Why would any white person want to live or work in a place like Ferguson, even on the "right"side of the tracks?  Actually, why would anybody at all? Communities like that cater to the lowest of all races and few Asians who see a huge profit margin in retailing to them.

My God, have you seen these people being interviewed?!

That's pretty clear.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Thats exactly what it was intended to do in order to frighten you racists.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Is this a good reason for segregation?   Black communities should only have black police officers.  White communities have white police officers.



BS. The police force should reflect the population as much as possible however, a good cop should be able to work anywhere. One of my relatives is a white cop in a predominately Black city.  He gets along fine.


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

The video just shows who Mike Brown is, notice the other negro stealing a drink and food?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They'll be in court alright... to answer charges of lying to police and obstructing a criminal investigation.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a good reason for segregation?   Black communities should only have black police officers.  White communities have white police officers.
> ...



Agree.

This type of incident and discussion sure has the rightwing racist vermin  crawling out from beneath their slimy rocks.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'll save this post and remind you of how stupid you sound when this is finished.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a good reason for segregation?   Black communities should only have black police officers.  White communities have white police officers.
> ...



So far he does.   No doubt until this, the six year veteran cop without a single complaint against him got along fine too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Tend to talk down to you???? That say a lot. You've got this attitude where everyone has to kiss your ass or you'll push them around. Respect is EARNED, and not by stealing cigars in a convenience store.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> The video just shows who Mike Brown is, notice the other negro stealing a drink and food?



It only shows one side of him.  I know that side frightens you.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You can tell when a witness is lying.  They repeat the same story as the original "witness".  The same.  No deviation.  Even when you know there have to be deviations.    They aren't relating what they witnessed, but what the first witness said.  In this case, Dorian Johnson.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You racists are grasping at straws. First you say the accounts dont match to the letter now you are claiming they do. You should get together on a thread and reach a consensus on what your story is going to be.  You just sound stupid now.


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The video just shows who Mike Brown is, notice the other negro stealing a drink and food?
> ...


Typical negro, thinks its cool to go around trying to frighten people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  You've made the mistake of thinking I care if the black community destroys their own town.Or if they get killed in the process.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  She saw that on a TV cop show.  Education for the simple minded.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



  To stupid to get the connection..............


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Only you cave chimps that represent the racist side of your white race.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  And you actually believe his deductible is less than fifty bucks?
You sure are stupid for someone who claims to own a business.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> This cop is going to prison, and this family is gonna get paid, big time.



Yup he'll do his time in the cell right next to George Zimmerman.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No mistake.  You cant stay out of any thread talking about Black people.  You definitely care.  Don't worry its a good thing.  Just keep your trap closed until you resolve the problems in your community first or I will let you know about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > This cop is going to prison, and this family is gonna get paid, big time.
> ...



That is probably more prophetic than you realize.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Too dumb to stop deflecting.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The video just shows who Mike Brown is, notice the other negro stealing a drink and food?
> ...



You mean the side that likes to steal shit and assault people half his size?

That's the only side I need to see to know he's not some misunderstood "gentle giant"


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No one has been able to prove the clerk didnt start the altercation. He is wrong for stealing the stuff but he didnt do anything overly dramatic.  He grabbed the guy and pushed him away. If he was mean it could have been a lot worse. If you consider that assault please turn in your man card if you still have one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Who's really to blame...the media and their selective reporting.
> ...



  The reason you dont see cigars is because you're looking for a small box.
He took fifty bucks worth of cigars according to the store owner.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



  Assaulting a cop and trying to take his weapon is.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

So we all agree then? He is not fitting the "gentle giant" narrative that the main stream media tried to portray him as?

Truly reminds me how the MSM only showed Trayvon as a cute, innocent 11 year old and curiously did not show his older photos...for at least a couple of weeks.

Not relevant at all?

Whatever....

He is not the gentle giant...and that was the narrative the MSM did sell.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...


Well, it's not the death penalty, but if you're stupid enough, it a good way to get yourself killed.

God that kid was dumb. We're talking Trayvon Martin intellect here.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 16, 2014)

The same store was robed by a mob. Why aren't the Police protecting businesses? Is looting considered to be a legitimate outlet for mob violence?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Youre such a feral cave ape.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I've interviewed hundreds of witnesses.   When they all come up with the same details, they are relating the story told by the one witness who came forward first.   

There's a difference between the stories of witnesses not matching and witnesses who could not possibly have seen the same thing lying.   That's why witnesses are questioned separately.   Of course Dorian Johnson has been talking to everyone and every word repeated by the media.  So all the witnesses corroborate his story.   Unless they finally find the witness who saw Brown run away, turn and then charge at the officer.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Which is just as irrelevant to the case today as it was yesterday, and will forever be irrelevant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



   Seriously?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> So we all agree then? He is not fitting the "gentle giant" narrative that the main stream media tried to portray him as?
> 
> Truly reminds me how the MSM only showed Trayvon as a cute, innocent 11 year old and curiously did not show his older photos...for at least a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Why anyone believed someone is gentle 100% of the time is beyond me.  He may be like that most of the time. You just simply dont know. He was enrolled to go to college so I tend to think he was provoked by the clerk.


----------



## GreenBean (Aug 16, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



*Obama Admin Told Ferguson Police NOT to Release Robbery Video*

BREAKING: Obama Admin Told Ferguson Police NOT to Release Robbery Video - Tea Party Command Center


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Holy shit...stat is a fucking moron. He was asking a serious race baiting question too. 

Wow.


----------



## NLT (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



racist ^^^^^^^. Must suck to be a blue gum in a white man world.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You must not have been listening very well. There differences in their stories which is consistent with their own separate points of view. They are minute but basically the same.  1 says he was shot in the back. The others say he jerked like he was shot. You are not doing a good job building credibility as an expert.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is it the fault of the clerk for calling the police in the first place?    He should have just allowed himself to be robbed and throttled because Michael Brown is black?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Oh look here's the camera 7 footage of the counter I said would come out today:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkOfqIXkBRE
> 
> EDIT: It's got both the counter and the door cameras so you get the full story.



   Such a nice young man...


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 16, 2014)

Brown is a piece of shit and the world is better off without him. Lets not mince our legalize words with common sense. At someone this thug who had no parental guidance was going to kill someone. The officer did society a favor.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> ...


Is there any difference between Al Sharpton and Glenn Beck or Sean Hannity?  What about Rush Limbaugh.   They always insert themselves making excuses for their racist shit, inciting anger and racial divide.





> Why did MSNBC doctor the 911 tapes of Zimmerman. BTW, they did and that is not speculation. Why did they do it?



Why does Faux News tells its commentators what they can or can't say?  Why does Faux News lie and make up shit?  

When you answer those questions, you will have the answer to your questions.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The classic liberal double talk.

It was wrong for him to steal 50 dollars worth of cigars but........

Everything else is pure liberal bullshit.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It is not close. You comparing what Beck or Hannity or Limbaugh do as compared to the manner in the way sharpton does is pathetic. Pure fallacy.

Sharpton incites riots and has made millions from being a race profiteer. 

Are you crazy?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Is this a good reason for segregation?   Black communities should only have black police officers.  White communities have white police officers.




Racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why would it be his fault?  It looked to me like Brown stole the cigars.  What was he going to do besides get hurt trying to stop him?  Insurance would cover any losses.  Thats what makes me think there was an verbal altercation at the counter.  I know from experience how fucking rude some of those store owners are in the ghetto.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> ...



  Another food desert in the making...
Someone needs to call moochelle stat!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He's being sarcastic, because in his eyes, every black is a criminal and needs to be put to death over a cigarette/cigar.


----------



## NLT (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a good reason for segregation?   Black communities should only have black police officers.  White communities have white police officers.
> ...



Mertex how come you haven't called Asclepias a racist? He is making most of the racist remarks in this thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your comment is bullshit. Learn how to read. I was addressing the "gentle giant" aspect of the post.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It was wrong of him to steal the cigars, but more wrong of the clerk to call the police.  That's the liberal bullshit.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Actually not. 

Cite a case in Missouri where someone convicted of assaulting a LEO was put to death. 

In the United States all persons are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law, that goes for both Brown and Wilson; and they are entitled to due process accordingly, meaning that a determination of guilt is not realized until all the evidence is reviewed and the facts determined. 

That you and others on the right have such contempt for due process and the rule of law is bizarre and telling, in addition to your fear of the truth as to what actually happened, you seek to condemn Brown absent all the facts and evidence. 

What is it that you and many on the right are so afraid of, should it be determined that the officer acted unlawfully.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> Did anyone else notice the other negro with a white t-shirt in the background stealing a drink?
> 
> Check it out:
> LiveLeak.com - Michael Brown Strong Armed Robbery Tape Released



  Nah..he paid for it at the other register. Looked like the clerk bagged it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Where did you see anyone post that?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



  No it's not irrelevant. It shows his character and propensity for violence.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually it's pretty clear that theft was involved and the clerk did what he could to prevent Brown from leaving. So Brown assaulted him. He didn't batter him, but if this was on the street it would be classified as a mugging. It's robbery:

*Robbery*

*The taking of money or goods in the possession of another, from his or her person or immediate presence, by force or intimidation.*

Robbery is a crime of theft and can be classified as Larceny by force or by threat of force. The elements of the crime of robbery include the use of force or intimidation and all the elements of the crime of larceny. The penalty for robbery is always more severe than for larceny.






The general elements of robbery are the taking of Personal Property or money from the person or presence of another, the use of actual or constructive force, the lack of consent on the part of the victim, and the intent to steal on the part of the offender. Neither deliberation nor premeditation is necessary, nor is an express demand for the property.

Robbery requires a taking of property from the person or presence of the victim, which means that the taking must be from the victim's possession, whether actual or constructive. Property is on the victim's person if it is in his hand, in the pocket of the clothing he wears, or otherwise attached to his body or clothing. The phrase "from the presence" or "in the presence" has been construed to mean proximity or control rather than within eyesight of the victim. For example, a robber takes property from the victim's presence if the robber locks the victim in one room and then takes the valuable from another room. There is sufficient proximity even though the victim cannot see through the walls into the room where the valuables are stored.

*The property taken must be close enough to the victim and sufficiently under his control that had the robber not used violence or intimidation, the victim could have prevented the taking. *As an example, if a robber uses force to immobilize a property owner at one place while an Accomplice takes the owner's property from a place several miles away, the distance between the owner and the owner's property is such that the owner could not have prevented the taking even if he had been free to try to interfere.

*A robbery must also include a taking or asportation, a carrying away by which the goods are taken from the victim's possession and transferred to the possession of the robber. *The crime is complete when the robber acquires possession of the property, even for a short time. The robber does not have to transport the property away from the physical presence of the person who has lawful possession of it or even escape with it. The slightest change of location is sufficient to establish asportation. Once the robber takes possession of the property, the offense is complete, even if the robber later abandons the property.

*The personal property that is taken must have some value, but the amount of its value is immaterial.* The crime of robbery can be committed even if the property taken is of slight value. Actual monetary value is not essential as long as it appears that the property had some value to the person robbed.

The property does not have to be taken from the owner or holder of legal title. The robber may rob someone who has possession or custody of property, though that person is not the owner of it. The person from whom the property was taken must have exerted control over it.

*The taking must be accomplished either by force or by intimidation. This element is the essence and distinguishing characteristic of the offense. Taking by force without intimidation is robbery. Taking by intimidation without the use of actual force is also robbery. Force and intimidation are alternate requirements, and either is sufficient without the other.*

The force must be sufficient to effect the transfer of the property from the victim to the robber. It must amount to actual personal violence.* The line between robbery and larceny from the person is not always easy to draw. For example, when a thief snatches a purse from the owner's grasp so suddenly that the owner cannot offer any resistance to the taking, the force involved is not sufficient to constitute robbery. Hence that crime would be larceny. If a struggle for the purse ensues before the thief can gain possession of it, however, there is enough force to make the taking robbery.* The same is true of pick-pocketing. If the victim is unaware of the taking, no robbery has occurred and the crime is larceny. But if the victim catches the pickpocket in the act and struggles unsuccessfully to keep possession, the pickpocket's crime becomes robbery.

The particular degree of force becomes important only when considered in connection with the grade of the offense or the punishment to be imposed. Evidence establishing a personal injury or a blow, or force sufficient to overcome any resistance the victim was capable of offering, is not required.

A robber may also render the victim helpless by more subtle means. Constructive force includes demonstrations of force, menace, and other means that prevent a victim from exercising free will or resisting the taking of property. Administering intoxicating liquors or drugs in order to produce a state of unconsciousness or stupefaction is using force for purposes of robbery. Constructive force will support a robbery charge.

*Intimidation means putting in fear. The accused must intentionally cause the fear and induce a reasonable apprehension of danger, but not necessarily a great terror, panic, or hysteria in the victim. *The fear must be strong enough to overcome the victim's resistance and cause the victim to part with the property. The victim who is not fearful of harm from the robber so long as she does what the robber says, but who expects harm if she refuses, is nevertheless "put in fear" for the purposes of robbery.

*Putting the victim in fear of bodily injury is sufficient. The fear can be aroused by words or gestures, such as threatening the victim with a weapon.* The threat of immediate bodily injury or death does not have to be directed at the owner of the property. It may be made to a member of the owner's family, other relatives, or even someone in the owner's company.The force or intimidation must either precede or be contemporaneous with the taking to constitute a robbery. Violence or intimidation after the taking is not robbery. If, however, the force occurs so soon after the taking that it forms part of the same transaction, the violence is legally concurrent with the taking. Force or intimidation employed after the taking and merely as a means of escape is not a sufficient basis for a robbery charge.

Unless a statute provides otherwise, a robbery cannot be committed without criminal intent. The robber must have a Specific Intent to rob the owner of the property. The element of force or intimidation is not a substitute for the intent to steal.

The offender's intent must be determined from his or her words and actions. A person who forcibly takes property by mistake or merely as a joke, without an intent to deprive the owner of the property permanently, is not guilty of robbery. The intent to steal must be present at the time the property is taken, but premeditation is not part of the criminal intent necessary for the commission of robbery.

Most robbery statutes distinguish between simple robbery and aggravated robbery. The most common aggravating factors are that the robber was armed with a deadly weapon or represented that he or she had a gun, that the robber actually inflicted serious bodily injury, or that the robber had an accomplice.

There are three important federal robbery statutes. The Federal Bank Robbery Act (18 U.S.C.A. § 2113) punishes robbery of property in the custody or possession of any national bank or of any bank that is insured by the federal government. Two provisions (18 U.S.C.A. §§ 2112, 2114) punish robbery when the property taken is from the U.S. mail or is property belonging to the federal government. The Hobbs Act (18 U.S.C.A. § 1951) punishes the obstruction of interstate commerce by robbery. robbery legal definition of robbery​


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

NLT said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Stop whining. You sound pathetic.  What have I said that was racist?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The problem here is that whites are seeing this from the perspective that Brown in that video was aggressive and appears to have pushed an innocent clerk in a threatening fashion and maybe even took items without paying for them.
> ...



No, only this post is ignorant and racist. 

Blacks dont perceive anything as a single, monolithic entity. 

Whether you believe it or not, like it or not, racism in fact exists, no matter how much you whine that it doesnt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



  Gee,imagine that..
obammy is a complete joke of a president.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Stop with the insurance shit. I cant believe you're so damn stupid you think his deductible is less than fifty bucks.
   He'd have to pay for those out of pocket.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



That was actually a good idea to tell them not to release the video. You are stupid.  They released the video in an attempt to smear Brown and looters take advantage of the situation again.  Real smart.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Tax write off dumbass.  We can tell you dont know anything about business.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



   Dirt Nap Mike is dead isn't he? Yep....death sentence,carried out immediately saving the tax payer the expense of housing his sorry ass for twenty years.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Smear looters???? Fed govt has enough on its plate without messing in local law enforcement


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The problem here is that he was not 'put to death'....

The phrase means that the state convicted and killed him.

The reality is that the kid got himself shot and killed for resisting....


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Brown smeared himself by committing a crime.  Nothing can change that fact.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare'  Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare' | Mail Online


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



  There you go again thinking I give a shit if they tear up their own neighborhood because a video showing Dirt Nap Mike in a bad light comes out.
   Why are you and obammy trying to suppress evidence? Maybe to make Dirt Nap Mike look better in the public eye?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Timing is everything.  That was intentionally done. Anyone with common sense would know it was going to enrage people and cause more riots.  They could have released before or during the trial. The excuse the chief gave was BS. That was a coordinated attempt to bridge that incident with the shooting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So you must be happy the shop owners were looted then?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare'  Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare' | Mail Online



   Sounds like he got what he had coming....wait,are we supposed to riot now?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

So black people get enraged when other black people committing crimes are exposed.......and they wonder why they have so much crime


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare'  Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare' | Mail Online
> ...



Did a Black officer shoot him after years of Black officers shooting white kids?  If so have at it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> So black people get enraged when other black people committing crimes are exposed.......and they wonder why they have so much crime



So white people try to divert attention from the incident when one of their own is in the wrong?...and they wonder why there is so much anger.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, in fact, that is not common sense.  It was done at the request of the media and the public when it was discovered that Brown was a criminal.  

In fact, the release of the video was perfectly timed to tamp down violence.  Despite what you think, the decent folk of this town, when seeing that brown was just another petty criminal, would actually stop to think about what they were protesting and would likely (at least the intelligent ones) pause or stop their protesting until such time as they had more information.

I realize you don't hold that high a regard for the black community, but it seems that many others do.

There is really only two things that anyone can say about this for certain.  That no one (not even the police at the moment) has all the facts and that Brown is not an innocent kid who was the victim of racism.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Sucks to be them. But they'll just open another elsewhere and before you know it Ferguson will look just like detroit. Nice going...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare'  Newlywed Missouri firefighter shot dead by off-duty police officer outside his wedding reception 'after fight over cab fare' | Mail Online
> ...



Officer was moron...initiates a fight with much bigger opponent........gee who could have foreseen the outcome


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > So black people get enraged when other black people committing crimes are exposed.......and they wonder why they have so much crime
> ...




Somebody asked for an example it was given.....no diversion involved.....happens to both colors.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



  Don't know,don't care what color the cop was. The firefighter was a dumbass and got what he deserved. See thats the difference between blacks and whites. We look at things as right or wrong,not black or white.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Thats pretty much BS. I saw the press conference. Even the reporters questioned the timing of the release of the video. They had asked for it long before.  I know common sense isnt so common but a police chief should know what the results of his actions. He also decided to keep it a secret from the other law agencies including the one keeping the peace.  This has nothing to do with decent Black people. This has more to do with the element that were going to loot.  He knew that it would provide a diversion. You fell for it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So you agree that he did it on purpose because you could care less about the shop owners. Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You dont care because there is not a history of Black cops going into your community and shooting you and your kids for being white.  If that occurred you would riot just like whites rioted when Jack Johnson beat down the white heavyweight champion. White people are no different. You just have insulated yourselves.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't care about the timing.  The video shows that Brown was not the innocent that many are claiming.  It directly refutes the notion that he is to be held guiltless in the entire incident.  

It serves to provide information to those who are protesting (you note that I do not say the looters, because their agenda is not about justice for Brown) to perhaps stop and think about what it is they are protesting.  Are they going to continue to protest in the face of evidence that their 'victim' may not be a victim at all, but just another petty thief who lacked the brains to move out of the center of the road when directed to by a cop, RIGHT AFTER ROBBING A STORE!

BS?  No, I don't think so, nor do I care if you do think it is BS.  

Everything regarding this is speculation at the moment and race baiters will look just as bad after as they do now.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This does NOT excuse wrong doing or law breaking. 

Ever.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Too bad...no live rounds.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I know you dont care about the timing. You have an agenda to complete.  This is not about what happened at the store. This is about what happened when he was shot. Trying to tie those 2 things together is weak and transparent.  If it was supposed to provide information why was it not released when they originally asked for it days before? Again the reporters at the conference asked those hard questions and all the chief could do was stutter some BS answer.  Why would the video stop people from protesting?  it had nothing to do with the kid being shot. 

Yes its BS. I could care less if you dont care. I'm going to continue to call your BS. If you cant deal with that find another way to express your beliefs.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Who claimed it did?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Well my community doesnt have a history of drug dealing and murder so no I dont know what it's like. But if it did? I'd work harder and get my family out of the ghetto for their well being. But thats just me....


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Say what???

You can draw a direct line from this incident to the shooting.

Couldn't possibly be more relevant.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Yes actually it does.  Most serial killers, mass murderers, etc come from the white community.  Most drug users are white.  However what does that have do with the point?  You cant advance your argument so you always divert. 

Whites riot for dumb stuff  so we already know they would riot if they were being shot down in the street for being white by Black cops. Go sale that BS to someone that doesnt know better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Such disparity..I wonder why?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Employment of cowards like you that need a gun and a badge to assuage their fear and frustration with the presence of people you want to oppress.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't understand the problem. 

Bad guy robbed a store, cop shot bad guy, bad guy is dead. Now more bad people want to loot stores, give the cops more bullets, and make it looter season(duck season, rabbit season, looter season)...

Seriously, if people won't police themselves, then set a curfew, and if people break it, lock them up.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You mean he committed assault?



> If he was mean it could have been a lot worse. If you consider that assault please turn in your man card if you still have one.



It fits the legal definition of assault does it not ? Just because you think an act does not fit the legal definition means nothing.

But then again it seems to me him getting himself shot had nothing to do with the assault and robbery he committed prior.


----------



## Wake (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> No one has been able to prove the clerk didnt start the altercation.



You would blame it on the clerk for being robbed and assaulted?

Come on, Asclepias. Be reasonable, please.


----------



## JFK_USA (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> I don't understand the problem.
> 
> Bad guy robbed a store, cop shot bad guy, bad guy is dead. Now more bad people want to loot stores, give the cops more bullets, and make it looter season(duck season, rabbit season, looter season)...
> 
> Seriously, if people won't police themselves, then set a curfew, and if people break it, lock them up.



Since when is a kid shoplifting make them a "bad guy" and that means they must be killed and not get a trial?

If a white kid shoplifted and was jaywalking in the middle of the street and had an altercation with a black officer and while surrendering was shot dead by the black officer, would you blindly back the black officer? 

I know the answer but I am just seeing if you will tell the truth.


----------



## Wake (Aug 16, 2014)

While robbing like a thug and jaywalking doesn't merit the death penalty, it's premature to assume Micheal Brown did or didn't struggle with the police officer. We don't have all the facts. What we do know is that the notion of him being a gentle giant was garbage, and has gone out the window.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the problem.
> ...


Shoplifting and jay walking are really not a good description of strong-armed, pushing a little clerk and assaulting a police officer.

Ferguson has one less thug. They've got plenty more from the looks of things.


----------



## JFK_USA (Aug 16, 2014)

Meathead said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > UllysesS.Archer said:
> ...



Oh please watch the video. He barely pushed the guy. You make it sound a lot worse than it was but that's what racists do to justify killing an unarmed black man.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

$49.00 for cigars sound like robbery to me


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry if this is old or posted already...

Breaking Story! Friend of Missouri Cop who Shot Teen tells Officer's Side of Story » Eagle Rising


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow. I just now got online and see that more riots broke out with the idiots attacking the convenience store that thug robbed and pushed the little guy around. Gosh..show the thug was being a thug and it is met with more thugishness.

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Wake (Aug 16, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Oh please watch the video. He barely pushed the guy. You make it sound a lot worse than it was but that's what racists do to justify killing an unarmed black man.



*That is not true.*

He put his hands on the man and pushed him. That's assault and battery right there, not including the robbery.

Doesn't justify being shot dead if he was running from the cop unarmed, but we don't know those facts yet.


----------



## Wake (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wow. I just now got online and see that more riots broke out with the idiots attacking the convenience store that thug robbed and pushed the little guy around. Gosh..show the thug was being a thug and it is met with more thugishness.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.



Racism isn't right, but if this isn't a reason why some non-blacks fear blacks, then I don't know what is. If I were black, I'd be absolutely livid with these folks who are damaging the image of my race.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 16, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



Security video of robbery.
Ferguson protests reignite with looting as police hold back | New York Post

And to add....These people are NOT protesters. They are hardened criminals looking to rob and plunder seemingly with impunity.
At this point, there seems to be nothing that can be done to stop any of this...
I say the cops should juts abandon efforts to restore order. Let the animals have at it.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

NLT said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Why don't you do it, since you are the one that claims to have noticed it?  Oh, I'm sorry, you have, already?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 16, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Alleged is the proper term....but you Gramps like to convict at home...why are you not working??



Alleged only applies when there is no eye witness or video evidence.
There is nothing alleged about this....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...


BS. They need to go in there with a force of all Black officers and break a foot off in the ass of every one of the looters.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 16, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Check it out, the police are falling back on the "all those people look alike" defense. No, that doesn't look bad at all.



Yeah right....
If you defend the actions of the rioters( domestic terrorists) you are as guilty as they.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...


Your judgement was seriously compromised with "shoplifting and jaywalking". That bird along with "gentle giant" has flown.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Wake said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please watch the video. He barely pushed the guy. You make it sound a lot worse than it was but that's what racists do to justify killing an unarmed black man.
> ...



Doesnt matter what its called. He didnt even come close to hurting the guy.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

And the victim of the "strong arm robbery" reported it? No name, no link to a report & it looks like shoplifting actually. So, DP now for petty theft. How the officer shot him, while pulling him into the police car is a mystery. I'll wait for the autopsy & investigation results. 

Thus far I have heard at least 3 diffeent versions of the events to justify the killing, none of the make sense.


----------



## Wake (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



It is still assault and battery. If you even so much as put a finger on someone if they don't wish to be touched, that's battery. Working in health care, I've witnessed that personally. It's assault as well, because he pushed the guy he was robbing.

We need to call it for what it is: Assault, battery, and robbery. Regardless of skin color it's wrong and should not be tolerated, justified, or excused,


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Wake said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please watch the video. He barely pushed the guy. You make it sound a lot worse than it was but that's what racists do to justify killing an unarmed black man.
> ...



Robbery? Its theft, and simple assault plus theft is two MMs.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the problem.
> ...



First of all this was not a kid, he was 18, and I don't care if he was black, white, yellow, red or brown, when you walk into a store and strongarm the attendant, just to steal some cigars, I would have no problem if a cop of any color shot him. 

I will re-iterate I don't care if it was a man or woman, or what the color is, of the cop or the perp. If the man would have acted like a human to start with, then I might give a shit. Thing is, he didn't. 

Now a question back at you, would you turn in one of your own kids if the police was looking for them? Because I would, and they sure as hell know I would, but I raised my kids to be respectful. 

I know the answer but I am just seeing if YOU will tell the truth.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Wake said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please watch the video. He barely pushed the guy. You make it sound a lot worse than it was but that's what racists do to justify killing an unarmed black man.
> ...



The lovers of the Constitution don't care if proper steps are taken, when it happens to be against a black man.  Everyone (including blacks and other minorities) are entitled to a trial, not to be executed without representation.  I guess some have forgotten that part of the Constitution.

In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence.



The cop wasn't even aware that Brown had been in that mart stealing (if indeed he did that).


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The store owner touched him first.  So technically he assaulted Brown first if we want to play semantics.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Meathead said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The only shreds of evidence point to shoplighting & jaywalking thus far. IF the ALLEGED store video hasn't been tampered with, IF Michael Brown was walking in the street.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



I am 6'4 350 and built like a damn brick outhouse, I don't have to touch somebody to strongarm them. Much less someone half my size and twice my age. You do not act like that in public and the sob deserved what he got. 

Race has nothing to do with it, only to racists who try to label everyone else as such, does race factor into the equation.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I heard the ANIMALS and filth are now looting the store that Brown robbed.
> 
> Fuck you. I am proud to fight for civilization!




You call going against the Constitution civilization?  You sound like the people in Alabama back in the 50's when the schools were integrated......very civilized.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



Wrong. The guy was HUGE. Now....if that were your store...and your daughter or son working there and a big hulking thug pushed your kid around while STEALING, bet you would be singing a different tune. Theft is being sneaky and stealing. Pushing people or strong arming them while STEALING is robbery. At least, it is to me.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...


You've got to be joking, right?! The video is conclusive, forensics will answer the rest. I think we can give jay walking a pass except as probable cause to stop the suspect. Toxicology reports will likely be interesting too.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh please. Eye roll.


At this point, I hope the whole shitload of thugs in that town get arrested and thrown in a slammer for a good long while.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

The store clerk had the right to try and prevent a theft. Yeah, I know this is over some peoples' heads, but it's true, and no amount of dumbass spin is going to change that. There is no law stating that big fat assed black thugs get to help themselves to whatever strikes their fancies and walk off with it unhindered. I know this runs contrary to 'street lawyer' morons and their idiotic legal theories, but stealing really is illegal! Fact!


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

There elements to crimes; one of the elements required for strong arm, in my state at least, is missing in the video. And after thinking about it, I applaud the store owner/manager for not putting his face, or his brother in law's second cousin's best friend's face on camera. The alleged friend of the officer's wife scrounging for media attentionis dceplorable.

As I have written previously, I know very few adults that have not at some time in their lives, done something that might be stretched, and defined as a felony.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

The excusing of thug behavior amazes me.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The store owner/manager started the confrontation, and Michael Brown was not a thug. The St. Louis Police confirmed he had *no criminal record *DAYS ago:

Michael Brown had no criminal record, police say

Michael Brown had no criminal record - St. Louis Business Journal

Hundreds of stories reporting this FACT, online.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > UllysesS.Archer said:
> ...




You'd turn them in knowing they'd be shot?


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

Picaro said:


> The store clerk had the right to try and prevent a theft. Yeah, I know this is over some peoples' heads, but it's true, and no amount of dumbass spin is going to change that. There is no law stating that big fat assed black thugs get to help themselves to whatever strikes their fancies and walk off with it unhindered. I know this runs contrary to 'street lawyer' morons and their idiotic legal theories, but stealing really is illegal! Fact!



Stealing is illegal? Since when? So is towering over someone and intimidating them into giving something to you illegal also? Would that be considered stealing?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Oh please what?  Regardless of what terminology you want to apply the clerk escalated the situation and could have possibly been hurt.  *That is the only reason you see any violence.*  Then the police try to link that to the kid getting shot.  Pathetic and sleazy.


----------



## Wake (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now wait a minute, please. You're saying the clerk who was robbed escalated the situation, instead of the thug who walked in, stole cigars, and brazenly tried to get away? I think what escalated the situation was the thug stealing the clerk's merchandise.


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

The way Mike Brown behaved in the video is acceptable behavior in the negro community


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Brown was stealing, of coarse the store owner would try to stop him, JEEZ! Thing is, with this video, if the owner had shot Brown, then there would be no outcry at all from anyone. 

And who cares if he had a criminal record, first of all, do they report juvenile offences on them in the state of MO. Secondly, a criminal starts somewhere, I could care less if he had a criminal record, at the time he was shot, he was a criminal, and that is now apparent, no matter what anyone says, the man stole around 50 bucks of cigars, and it cost him his life, to bad, so sad, good riddance.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Picaro said:


> The store clerk had the right to try and prevent a theft. Yeah, I know this is over some peoples' heads, but it's true, and no amount of dumbass spin is going to change that. There is no law stating that big fat assed black thugs get to help themselves to whatever strikes their fancies and walk off with it unhindered. I know this runs contrary to 'street lawyer' morons and their idiotic legal theories, but stealing really is illegal! Fact!



Doesnt matter what the clerk had a right to do. People dont seem to get the distinction. He still escalated the situation by touching Brown and that is what caused him to get pushed or to be technically correct "assaulted".  Now you want to claim he is violent because the clerk escalated the situation. Youre using semantics to try and paint the kid as a violent thug when you dont what was said behind the counter and he could have done way more if he was "violent".  The video was smear and a attempt to link to the shooting due to the timing of the release.  What occurred in the store had zero to do with what happened during the shooting. You just have been manipulated to form an opinion that justifies the shooting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No. The video is quite clear at least on that point.  The clerk attempted to detain him. That resulted in the push. If you are saying he didnt escalate the situation by doing that then we have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Clerks rights dont matter.......???? Hypocrisy on parade


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The store owner touched him first.


No he didn't 

LiveLeak.com - Michael Brown Strong Armed Robbery Tape Released


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe he was trying to get in front of him and hold the door open for him. 

That makes as much sense as your explanation does.

"here sir, thank you for stealing from kwikymart today, please come again tomorrow and be sure to tell all your friends."


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

And the black community had the nerve to burn down that corner store. These people are fucking racist fucking thugs.

They don't say shit about the other 4,500 killed. BECAUSE THEY WERE KILLED BY OTHER BLACKS. Blacks only see white. They have nerve to scream about racism when they're butchered twice as many whites every year. Time for us whites to point this reality out!

I won't trust them and sure as hell wouldn't build within a black area. Fuck em.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just watched the he video on UK Daily Mail, Brown stays at the counter with the objects in his hands for a good 20-30 seconds, then walks away, is *almost *out the door before a guy comes up and touches him first.  Strongarm? It took Ferguson PD a couple days to dredge this out, I can see why.

Why wsn't the guy with him picked up or charged? Strong arm is a felony, and he was with him.......................


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Clerks rights dont matter.......???? Hypocrisy on parade



Not when we are establishing what caused any violence. Has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> The way Mike Brown behaved in the video is acceptable behavior in the negro community



Violence and living a life of crime makes the heart of a black parent proud. Whites just don't want to live within this world.

When we try to clean it up = we're racist!


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > The store clerk had the right to try and prevent a theft. Yeah, I know this is over some peoples' heads, but it's true, and no amount of dumbass spin is going to change that. There is no law stating that big fat assed black thugs get to help themselves to whatever strikes their fancies and walk off with it unhindered. I know this runs contrary to 'street lawyer' morons and their idiotic legal theories, but stealing really is illegal! Fact!
> ...


This argument could be even lamer than your jungle bunny civilizations theories.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



When you start telling lame jokes we know you either arent following the course of conversation or you are simply wrong. The clerk attempting to detain him by putting his hands on his chest is what caused the push.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

So the liberals predictably did it. They some how made the 5 foot store owner the aggressor cause he " touched" the gentle giant. So, some how him stealing the 50 dollars of swishers weets (blunt wrapper) was no big deal. 

The gentle giant was just truly minding his own innocent business.  Therefore, the narrative of the main stream media....remains.

It is truly unreal how the toadlike mind of the liberal squirms into their demented conclusions.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Clerks rights dont matter.......???? Hypocrisy on parade
> ...



Like a store should just let it happen. The problem with assholes like you is you believe that being a violent fucking thug is somehow a good thing.


----------



## IgnatiusJ (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you retarded? Seriously holy shit


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Clerks rights dont matter.......???? Hypocrisy on parade
> ...



You cant take away the clerks rights while arguing its wrong Brown may have had his rights taken away..... thats hypocrisy and makes you no different


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...




The video was released to scare people with the shockingly violent push...I mean assault and give them justification in their mind for the shooting.  Manipulation 101.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I didnt take away the clerks rights.  I said he caused the violence. You do understand cause and effect right?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

IgnatiusJ said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > UllysesS.Archer said:
> ...



You must be blind. Do you see something different or have a different video?


----------



## IgnatiusJ (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well it worked. After seeing that video I feel like I should thank the PO for taking care of that thug.  He did all of us a favor.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Ferguson police did a 180 on their story, that might explain why the store employee/owner is staying quiet:

However, in an afternoon press conference, police chief Thomas Jackson said the two incidents (the robbery and Brown's death) were unrelated. The officer who shot Brown was unaware of the robbery, Jackson saidinstead, he stopped Brown and a friend because "they were in the middle of the street, blocking traffic." 

__________________(edited by me) has been identified as the police officer who shot Brown to death. *Confusingly, the incident report released earlier on Friday quoted an officer saying he "responded to that scene and observed Brown. After viewing Brown and reviewing this video [of the convenience store robbery], I was able to confirm Brown is the primary suspect in this incident." Attorneys for Browns family released a statement Friday saying they are beyond outraged. *

So, the officer responded to the call of a strong robbery, then a few hours later had not heard of it............................................


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



NO! The now dead criminal who was stealing cigars,is what caused the clerk to try to stop a man twice his size. It's just too bad the clerk didn't have a gun, he could have saved Ferguson a lot of money, because the criminal would still be dead, and no one would have cared.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I would have tried to stop him as well.  I also would have been the cause of the push. We are not talking good or bad. We are talking cause and effect. If you were not so emotional you would get the distinction.


----------



## IgnatiusJ (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> IgnatiusJ said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Same video.  I see it fine.  You're twisted mind is just making you see something that is not there.  And you'll notice that everybody in this thread thinks that you are a complete idiot.  I actually don't think that you believe a word that you are writing and you are just trying to be a troll


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No you said his rights didnt matter.......funny how you want to skip over root cause.......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

IgnatiusJ said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I know it worked. Thats why they did it.  They manipulated you into believing he should be shot for stealing some cigars..  Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



No criminal record, good student, accepted at a local college, the usual "thug" label isn't sticking, with decent Americans. *Why did the Ferguson report the officer that killed Michael Brown was responding to a report of a robbery & then alter their story to say the officer knew nothing about the so called robbery? *


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



They dont matter when establishing cause and effect.  Thats not taking them away. I would have done the same thing. Rights have nothing to do with it.  I have a right to smoke.  If I catch cancer I caused it by smoking.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2014)

Truly pathetic double talk.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

IgnatiusJ said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IgnatiusJ said:
> ...



You need some glasses then.  Are you saying you dont see the clerk attempt to stop him?  I could care less that people think I'm an idiot. Whats that going to do?


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias thinks like most negros, that why they are a fucked up people


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Truly pathetic double talk.



Nothing double about it. You just got manipulated by a video designed to portray the kid as a violent thug when the only time any violence occurred was when the store owner (right or wrong) attempted to detain him.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Ferguson police did a 180 on their story, that might explain why the store employee/owner is staying quiet:
> 
> However, in an afternoon press conference, police chief Thomas Jackson said the two incidents (the robbery and Brown's death) were unrelated. The officer who shot Brown was unaware of the robbery, Jackson saidinstead, he stopped Brown and a friend because "they were in the middle of the street, blocking traffic."
> 
> ...




For the 100th fucking time...this narritive is false.

Liberal media bullshit.

The officer was called in on the strong arm robbery.

He received a description of the suspects.

When he made initial contact with Brown,  AT THAT TIME HE WAS UNAWARE THAT BROWN WAS A SUSPECT  in the robbery of the store.

He initially made contact with Brown because he was in the street,  walking down the middle of the road blocking traffic.

It was then that he noticed Brown had the store display box of cigars in his hand.

It was THEN that he suspected he had inadvertently stumbled upon the perpetrator of the strong arm robbery!

All else follows from this point.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias thinks like most negros, that why they are a fucked up people



Racist filth, and you need a dictionary, a very SIMPLE one.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ferguson police did a 180 on their story, that might explain why the store employee/owner is staying quiet:
> ...



No, the Ferguson police changed their story:

Ferguson police say Michael Brown was suspect in robbery | Fox News

Hundreds of sources. The PD altered the original "officer responding to a call" story(.)


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias thinks like most negros, that why they are a fucked up people
> ...



Tank is irrelevant. He is mad because Black people frighten him.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Woman gets caught shoplifting and the clerk detains her.  Clerk is fully within her right but she definitely escalated the situation.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5u6W9Xg2ZE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5u6W9Xg2ZE[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No,  they didn't.  False media reporting half the story.

The full story.

Thomas Jackson, the police chief of Ferguson, Missouri, said later that the officer did not know Brown was a suspect  in the robbery when he stopped Brown. Asked why Brown and a friend were  stopped, the chief said: Because they were walking down the middle of  the street blocking traffic. Jackson later said that "at some point"  during the encounter, the officer saw the cigars in Brown's hands and  thought he might be a suspect.         

Ferguson Chief Names Darren Wilson as Cop Who Shot Michael Brown - NBC News​


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Ferguson police did a 180 on their story, that might explain why the store employee/owner is staying quiet:
> 
> However, in an afternoon press conference, police chief Thomas Jackson said the two incidents (the robbery and Brown's death) were unrelated. The officer who shot Brown was unaware of the robbery, Jackson said&#8212;instead, he stopped Brown and a friend because "they were in the middle of the street, blocking traffic."
> 
> ...



I cannot tell. Are you saying he did not rob anything even though we all saw him do it on video?

Why are you so quick to point out all of the great attributes of the 18 year old (while we simply ignore the strong arm robbery) gentle giant, why don't you tell us all of the attributes of the police officer? He has a clean record and received an award.

You really can be pathetic.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Truly pathetic double talk.
> ...



Yeah. Right. And if you owned a convenience store or even an electronic store, if some white redneck came in and began to steal....you wouldn't try to stop him. Um hm.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

I think what needs to be protested is $49 for a box of cigars


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

This shit is getting out of hand.

July 17, 2014 

NYPD places Eric Garner in an illegal choke hold and strangles him to death. 


July 27, 2014 

Rosan Miller, seven months pregnant at the time, is put into an illegal choke hold by an NYPD officer for "illegally grilling", while her seven-year-old daughter watches. 


August 2, 2014 

NYPD enters the wrong apartment after a domestic violence call, and drags Denise Stewart, half-naked, across the floor and out of her apartment, then pepper sprays her four-year-old grandson 


August 6, 2014 

John Crawford was shot by Ohio police officers for holding a toy gun in a Walmart. 


August 9, 2014 

Mike Brown is shot ten times by the Ferguson police while walking home with his best friend from a convenience store. He had his hands up after the first shots and had surrendered after refusing to get on the sidewalk when he was shot several more times, and died. 


August 11 

LAPD shot Ezell Ford, unarmed, as he was lying on the ground. He was mentally challenged, and most in the area were aware of his condition.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



If I did I would be escalating the situation which is the point.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

The convenient store stayed quiet because of EXACTLY what happened early this morning. Rioting, looting, damage of the store. And if they had told who the cop was, he would be DEAD now, by an angry mob that is conveniently ignoring the thugs in their midst.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Wake said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I just now got online and see that more riots broke out with the idiots attacking the convenience store that thug robbed and pushed the little guy around. Gosh..show the thug was being a thug and it is met with more thugishness.
> ...



you are talking about the non-blacks who are not normal.    Normal non-blacks know that there is a difference between ghetto blacks and non-ghetto blacks


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This shit is getting out of hand.
> 
> July 17, 2014
> 
> ...



That's new york. Next.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This shit is getting out of hand.
> ...



Whats NY?  What do you mean by next?


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias thinks like most negros, that why they are a fucked up people



now why in the world would you say something like that???????


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The convenient store stayed quiet because of EXACTLY what happened early this morning. Rioting, looting, damage of the store. And if they had told who the cop was, he would be DEAD now, by an angry mob that is conveniently ignoring the thugs in their midst.



Let your inner racist all the way Gracie. We all know anyway now.

Missouri governor imposes curfew in Ferguson - CNN.com




> Some protesters tried to stop the looting, at times standing in front of one convenience store and preventing others from doing more damage. Police, criticized days earlier for being too aggressive with protesters, now drew the ire of merchants who told CNN they weren't doing enough.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Yeah cause touching someone and putting your hands up is the same as being a violent thug.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

The video was released because Brown was still in the commission of that crime when the cop stopped him.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ferguson police did a 180 on their story, that might explain why the store employee/owner is staying quiet:
> ...



I objected to the posting of his photo & will not post his name; he is alive, Michael Brown is not. The officer had a clean record, IF Ferguson PD can be believed, which is unlikely, the Chief has given different stories; from the link provided by Missourian:

They have said that *one of the men *pushed the officer into his patrol car and that there was a struggle over the officers gun. They have said that Brown ran and the officer fired multiple times.

Now, Fergusan PD is unsure if BROWN pushed the officer! Previously Ferguson PD reported the officer was responding to call about the alleged "robbery", then changed the story to the "officer didn't know". The officer may be honest, decent, and reliable......................the Department is not; too many differing stories. Now, it is uncertain if Michael Brown ever touched the officer. And the first story of the officer responding to a call was untrue. 

*Nothing justifies the riots, looting and destruction, State LE needs to arrest many tonight if there are more out on the streets looking for trouble.*

I will not cast doubt on the officer involved, he didn't invent the various stories told by his superiors.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The convenient store stayed quiet because of EXACTLY what happened early this morning. Rioting, looting, damage of the store. And if they had told who the cop was, he would be DEAD now, by an angry mob that is conveniently ignoring the thugs in their midst.
> ...



Know what? I think you are right. I am going to be 62 years old soon. It took almost 62 years for me to finally see color. thanks to you and asshole in Ferguson.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I knew I was right a couple of weeks ago.  It wasnt me or someone in Ferguson.  It was your belief that the actions of one person defines a race.  Thats why you claimed the protesters were ignoring the looters.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah. Whatever you say Angry Black Man.

From what I see....the most crime riddled race are blacks. Prove otherwise.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

As Ferguson PD now says ONE of the two young men "pushed" the officer, and Michael Brown's 'friend' was quick to call Brown a thief, I do not trust the version of events Johnson offers either.

It was FERGUSON PD that released the name of the officer involved. Do some in the Department want more 'unrest' to cover up their wrongdoing?


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



If you count petty theft, simple battery, yes. Now why are most serial killers & mass murders in the US Caucasian? And, Asians have a lower crime rate than Caucasians..........with some notable exceptions.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




So that means what exactly?????????


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Crime is going to happen in any population. The farther down on the socioeconomic ladder the more you are going to see crimes committed based on economics. Whats your excuse for your serial killers, mass murderers, and terrorists?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Shes been recruited.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Story is now,  the whole "He put his hands up" thing is also bullshit,  just as everything else in the fiasco has proved to be.

Gentle giant...bullshit.

Good boy...bullshit.

Police attacked Brown for no reason...bullshit.

Officer,  160 pounds soaking wet,  pulled Brown,  tipping the scales at 300 lbs, into the police vehicle and kept him from pulling away while both of Browns hands were outside the car...bullshit.

And now there is a video from the scene of a witness saying Brown rushed the officer.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> As Ferguson PD now says ONE of the two young men "pushed" the officer, and Michael Brown's 'friend' was quick to call Brown a thief, I do not trust the version of events Johnson offers either.
> 
> It was FERGUSON PD that released the name of the officer involved. Do some in the Department want more 'unrest' to cover up their wrongdoing?


You are largely incoherent and scatterbrained.

Brown and Johnson robbed a local store.

They were walking in the middle of a street blocking traffic when challenged by a policeman.

They were challenged by a police officer.

The police officer was assaulted.

Forensics will tell us the rest.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Did you provide a link?  The only video I see is the one on CNN.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Video here...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...n-cell-phone-video-where-is-this-witness.html


EDIT-  @Asclepias had to go find it


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Beating a cop so badly that he's put in the hospital is the same as being a violent thug.


----------



## JFK_USA (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



That would be true if racists actually viewed black people as human beings. We've seen on numerous occasions ITT of people calling them "animals" "thugs" "apes (or other types primates)"

And therein lies the problem, they don't respect their basic human rights. They get mad when their "rights" are perceived to be threatened by Obama or whoever but when the person is black? They don't give two shits.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Video here...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...n-cell-phone-video-where-is-this-witness.html
> 
> ...




Yeah they need to find him. He specifically said he was standing and the cops were 10 yards from him. "dumping" in him which means shooting him.  I never hear anything about him charging the officer like Katz is claiming at 6:38.  At 4:40 they say the cops stood over him and put some rounds in him.  I hope the fuckin cop fries.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know about excuses, but there is a difference.

When a white mass murderer is executed/shot/dead however he got that way, we(majority of white people) say, thank God the bastards dead.

When a black mass murderer is executed/shot/dead however he got that way, the majority of black people say, oh no, the cops got another one of us.

Go ahead and call me racist, cause that's all you got, but you know as well as I do, that that is the way it is. And the economic argument does not hold water anymore, there are too many ways to get a decent education in this country. There are poor white people, poor black people, poor pokadotted people, so why is it that when it comes to violent crimes, that blacks commit more of those crimes on a 6 to 1 basis? 

When I was growing up, we didn't have enough money to buy a candy bar, but if my mother or father would have caught me stealing one, I would have missed school the next day because I couldn't sit down. 

Why aren't you mad that blacks commit these violent crimes, and look for a way to fix this? I've lived in the projects, it's no fun, but if you work your ass off, you can get out of there and never go back. I don't accept excuses from my kids or anyone else for anything. Excuses are for little children who wet their pants, that's it.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



when the cops kill any person regardless of race I'm pissed because I hate ALL COPS


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > As Ferguson PD now says ONE of the two young men "pushed" the officer, and Michael Brown's 'friend' was quick to call Brown a thief, I do not trust the version of events Johnson offers either.
> ...



No, the alternate stories from Ferguson PD  have already revealed quite a bit. FPD is incoherent, yes. To sum up:
1. The officer was responding to a call about a robbery;
2. The officer was not aware of the robbery;
3. Michael Brown pushed the officer;
3. Michael Brown OR his friend pushed the officer.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

> people calling them "animals" "thugs" "apes (or other types primates)"



Animals don't go destroying other animals dens.

Thug. Since when is Thug considered a dissing term for a black. Lots of thugs are in prison...in all colors.

Don't know about that. I don't make a habit of calling anyone an ape..unless its an ape acting like an ape. But give me time. 

I'm beginning to understand Tanks frustration. Oh yes indeedy.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Beating a cop so badly that he's put in the hospital is the same as being a violent thug.



Didn't happen, officer went to the ER for 'treatment', not held, slightly swollen face. May have hit himself with the door, or one of the two may have hit him, or...................... cover? In any event, no admittance, no injury other than a swollen face, could have had an abscessed tooth.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yeah...and how many cops pulled over some asshole for a broken tail light only to discover it was someone on the Most Wanted list?

Duh.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Where did you hear this fable that Black people are sad when Black mass murderers are caught and or killed?  That would be the only reason I would call you a racist.

Yes the economic argument does hold water. You being a white person and poor can see a way out. You don't have to fight racism. All you have to do is work hard. Black people have to fight racism, the effects of racism on the psyche, and work harder than whites to achieve the same thing. I know I went through the journey myself.

My parents were the same way. If I were to get caught stealing I would have gotten handled.

I am mad Blacks commit crimes.  What does that have to do with whites committing crimes?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Beating a cop so badly that he's put in the hospital is the same as being a violent thug.
> ...



Surely you have dental records of an accessed tooth.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Beating a cop so badly that he's put in the hospital is the same as being a violent thug.



Who said he put the cop in the hospital?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > people calling them "animals" "thugs" "apes (or other types primates)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should take some advice and not make the same mistake you made by calling Nutz a Negro and telling me it was not offensive.  However since you think like tank I understand.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> $49.00 for cigars sound like robbery to me



  He did still a shitload of em.
Guess he didnt want to have to come back and steal more when he needed to roll another blunt.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > people calling them "animals" "thugs" "apes (or other types primates)"
> ...



Gracie thinks like tank? 

WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN? You apparently don't read many posts around here, huh?

That's akin to sayin GW thinks like Obama.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > $49.00 for cigars sound like robbery to me
> ...



The man should have at least stolen some good cigars.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Know what? I think you are right. I am going to be 62 years old soon. It took almost 62 years for me to finally see color. thanks to you and asshole in Ferguson.



Sadly, I think I'm with you on that Gracie, I'm almost 41 and never judged people on the color of their skin, but by their actions.  I am absolutely  appalled by the overwhelming opinion of acceptance that is being displayed by the black community across the web regarding Brown's violent behavior in that robbery.

 I don't think Wilson is within his rights to murder anyone, but if that kind of behavior is considered "normal" and "fine" to them, then so too, should be Wilson's supposed reaching out the window and grabbing Brown's neck/shirt.  And if that is the law set they exist in, then I guess there is no such thing as 'police brutality' nor 'abuse of power' there.

 More media tricks, and yes, the police clearly do need military grade weapons to combat that lawless wild-west type of behavior, then mix in gangs and drugs...  I feel for civilized folks being forced to live like that, I hope you call up your boys in blue and thank them for standing up to those degenerates on your behalf everyday.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The first FPD story was BROWN attacked the officer, now its "one of the two". And the officer was in good enough shape to split town after the death. Good thing he did, Ferguson PD gave out his name, Ferguson PD has altered stories, which keeps the turmoil brewing. *I hope he is some place safe. *


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Pushing a officer doesn't justify killing someone


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Video here...
> ...




The one voice asks "why is he headed that way"

The witness says...They are fighting in the car,  Brown runs,  Officer gives chase..."Next thing I know,  he's [Brown] headed back toward him [Officer],  and the cop's "dumpin" on him and I think he's missin' ... at least 5 shots, I think he's missin'... ol' dude still runnin' (unintelligible)

@8:33 "I thought he was missin...but the dude was still standin and he kept coming towards him and then BOOM."


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > $49.00 for cigars sound like robbery to me
> ...



 maybe we was tired of that store robbing the community with those high prices?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Evidently you have missed some of her more colorful posts.  Maybe she will enlighten you.


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

You can't be mad at blacks for behaving this way, it is simply their nature.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



When you turn around you are headed back towards him.  That doesnt translate to he charged the officer like Katz is claiming.  That may be very key and thats the reason they need to find this guy.  He hasnt stepped forward so I can only think he may be wanted or someone body has him under wraps.

Was it the officer coming towards Brown or was Brown walking towards him?  Hard to believe Brown was the one moving if he was "still standin" there.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




No one disputes Brown was the attacker.

Every witness has said it was Brown fighting the Officer in the patrol car.

Your information is faulty.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Thx for that Sir.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



True.. it can be interpreted more than one way,  which I realized when I transcribed it.

I heard it one way,  but while transcribing the dialog,  it really depends on who the "he's" refer to.

Especially that last part.  I take the HE as being Brown,  that keeps coming...but the he could be the officer.

But what I DON'T here is "Dude had his hands up".

And with all the incredulous "Cops did this???" that SHOULD have been the first detail introduced in his description of events.

But it wasn't.  In 10 minutes of recording,  not a single mention.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> IgnatiusJ said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Thanks for admitting it was a "shockingly violent" push.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  The only reason he has a clean record is he was a juvenile and they wont release the records.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



  Did you even listen to the Cops version of what went down?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



IMO. I came from the same type of environment and the guy is plainly saying the cop executed him like the other witnesses say happened.  The only thing I hear that I am not sure of is did Brown take a step after he turned or did he just face the officer?  Just because he didn't mention his hands were up doesn't mean they weren't. Thats standard SOP when dealing with the cops and not worth mentioning. They really need to find this guy.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IgnatiusJ said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic. Turn in your man card now sissy.


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

Brown turned around to go after the officer, the same way he did to the clerk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



  Nailed it!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Thanks for admitting your bias. It'll make it easier to ignore you later.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

I just listened to the second hand account from the officers side of the story.  Doesnt match what the guy in the video is saying.  She says Brown was taunting the officer then charged.  The guy in the video never says anything like that.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/371200-officer-wilson-s-alleged-side-of-the-story.html#post9636031

What is going to be interesting is if there is any residue on Browns hands.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



  I bet the store owner wishes his high prices would have made Dirt Nap Mike shop elsewhere.


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just news reports. I was not there, obviously. His friend's story of an out of control officer does not add up. And his 'friend' was quick to call Michael Brown a thief also.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > UllysesS.Archer said:
> ...



I added that dipshit to my ignore list as soon as I read the post, you can't fix stupid, and stupid people's comments don't deserve my time.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not buying that.

Telling that story,  that's not a detail one leaves out.

And from this telling,  no shots are fired until AFTER Brown starts coming toward the officer.

No shot in the back...another detail that wouldn't be forgotten in a retelling of events.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



 That'd blow the "shot in the car out the window out the window" as well.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2014)

CONGRATS BLACKS, You took an issue of police force that has been used on all and turned it into a anti-white bash. 

FUck you!


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No.  That's my fault for not being clear.

No shots were fired at the fleeing Brown until he turned around in the witnesses narrative...I don't here him refer to the police SUV (he calls it a truck) except for that's where they were fighting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




I'm not asking you to buy it nor do I care. Thats why I said IMO.

It is a detail you might leave out since everyone understands the rules when you deal with cops. You arent Black and from the hood.so I wouldn't expect you to understand that unspoken knowledge.  Whats missing and would be remarked upon for sure is him charging the cop which would basically be suicide by cop.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Boring. Who cares. Take a break and go steal a tv set out of a window and chill out in front of the new tube.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not really. The officers version says the same thing.  An unconfirmed voice is going to have a hard time contradicting via omission the 2 witnesses that stepped forward already.  It will be chocked up to he just didnt see or hear it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Boring. Who cares. Take a break and go steal a tv set out of a window and chill out in front of the new tube.



I already have 4 TV's and enough money to buy to any number I need.  Why dont you take a break and read some more of your storm front literature.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Matthew said:


> CONGRATS BLACKS, You took an issue of police force that has been used on all and turned it into a anti-white bash.
> 
> FUck you!



Stop throwing a tantrum child.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Boring. Who cares. Take a break and go steal a tv set out of a window and chill out in front of the new tube.
> ...



Actually..I just might head on over there and see what they are saying. Might even join. Shrug.

Meanwhile...enjoy your 4 tvs. Sure you don't need some tires too? They be free. 
The Pohleese won't get ya cuz all yo frens be there too to halp.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You already joined. Lets not be coy.  

Tires are less expensive than the TV's I own. The popo wont get me because I have legal representation that will make them pay for any missteps.

Have fun finishing up your initiation rites.  Let me know when you are a full fledged, card carrying, cave ape. Should be interesting hearing all the long held back thoughts.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The protestors think it pretty un-fucking-believable that an officer would shoot a man with his hands up.

All of them.

Except you.

He did say Brown turned and started running back toward the officer.

Now,  I've learned my lesson about arguing with you.

You wouldn't admit the sky was blue if doing so ran counter to your agenda.

So I'll just leave it here and let others decide.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder if they have pretty white sheets with some nice accented lace fo da wimmens.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > The store clerk had the right to try and prevent a theft. Yeah, I know this is over some peoples' heads, but it's true, and no amount of dumbass spin is going to change that. There is no law stating that big fat assed black thugs get to help themselves to whatever strikes their fancies and walk off with it unhindered. I know this runs contrary to 'street lawyer' morons and their idiotic legal theories, but stealing really is illegal! Fact!
> ...



LOL ... this is too stupid to rate more than this sentence as a response.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Never gets less shocking every time it happens.  I think you are mistaking shock for being something that is unbelievable. 

Where did he say Brown turned and ran back at him?

I wasnt arguing with you. I'm surprised you thought you were arguing with me.  I was expressing my viewpoint not trying to convince you.

You'll leave what here and let others decide?  Others don't make decisions for me nor do I need their validation to think for myself.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



You would have been more convincing if you had not commented at all. As it is you just let me know you have no argument but were so emotional you just had to say something to relieve the frustration.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wonder if they have pretty white sheets with some nice accented lace fo da wimmens.



From what I have been told you will be reduced to a support role and brainwashed on the dangers of having sex with any of the mud races.  The daughter of a KKK wizard told me that.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> You can't be mad at blacks for behaving this way, it is simply their nature.



so every black person you ever seen whether it was on TV , in public all act the way you saw those people act in MO????????????


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be mad at blacks for behaving this way, it is simply their nature.
> ...



Quick on conclusions, lack of evidence is no problem..........for some posters that is.


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be mad at blacks for behaving this way, it is simply their nature.
> ...


On the average, you see blacks on average have higher testosterone and lower IQ levels.

Of course not all blacks behave this way, but enuff do that the difference is very noticeable


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 16, 2014)

I will not get into the politics but I do know how security works. If you, a cop are investigating a subject who is not exactly benign, it becomes important for you to ensure that the subject is not a flight risk and he is not in a position to harm you. This will result in a set of lawful verbal instructions from you to the subject. The subject is required to follow those lawful instructions. These instructions are part of SOP and are designed to bring a tense situation under control so that both the cop and the subject can walk out alive after this is over. This is not a time for the subject to argue with the cop or pull out his cellphone to call his attorney. In a tense situation, a cellphone can be mistaken for a weapon. If the subject feels that the cop misused his authority and the entire ordeal was unnecessary, this can be addressed through legal channels later.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



You are talking about GHETTO BLACK PEOPLE


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


All black people in general.

Now not all black people have low IQ's and high testosterone levels, but the majority do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 16, 2014)

mal said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Some points based on what we know as of 6 PM CST Friday.
> ...



^^^ Retard


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



So Oprah Winfrey, Philicia Rashad, Barack Obama, and Bill Cosby have high testosterone????????


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


They might, high testosterone can be a good thing if the person also has a high IQ.

But, a low IQ with high testosterone will result in a dumb and violent person


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they have pretty white sheets with some nice accented lace fo da wimmens.
> ...



Kinda like all yo wimmen be ho's an bitches?


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



So basically what you are saying is the white race is perfect?


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


No, all races are just different on average


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Missourian said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Gotcha, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I don't believe that him robbing the store would make a difference. The chief said that the cop didn't know about that and was stopping them for jaywalking. 

Even if he were stopping him concerning the alleged robbery he's still not justified for murdering the boy.



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 16, 2014)

ducks102 said:


> why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery



Either a. There was no robbery

and/or

2. Dorian was not a part of it

Both cases not good for the killer cop. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 16, 2014)

I agree that this shooting probably had nothing to do with the robbery. 

There are two possibilities here:

a. Cop is a cold blooded killer who goes around killing black people
Or,
b. Mr Brown did not follow the instructions that were given to him by the officer and resulted in a situation which jeopardized the officer's safety

I do not have all the facts so I will reserve the judgement.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > why was michael brown's friend not arrested for robbery
> ...



2) Johnson placed the cigars Brown handed him back on the counter and thus did not steal anything, that's why he wasn't arrested. Jackson said as much and you can see it in [the camera 7 of the register] video from the store.

and 

1) *see video's from the store re robbery happening, it has a timestamp.

 EDIT:


----------



## Tank (Aug 16, 2014)

Notice the other guy in the store stealing a soda and some snacks


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

Tank said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I've been told that's actually the norm of things by some on the board and the clerk was in the wrong to try to stop Brown from stealing in the first place...


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > why was  michael brown's friend  not arrested for robbery
> ...



Wow, was that a bad decision tree. You completely omitted the possibility of Johnson being a part of the robbery, you know the option that is the ACTUAL TRUTH:

The friend who was with Michael Brown when he was shot and killed by a police officer near St. Louis over the weekend is reportedly *confirming that he and Brown had taken part in the theft of cigars from a convenience store that day.*​


----------



## JohnA (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > people calling them "animals" "thugs" "apes (or other types primates)"
> ...


; negro IS not offensive hense the united negro college fund   UNCF


----------



## MikeK (Aug 16, 2014)

fbj said:


> [...]
> 
> Pushing a officer doesn't justify killing someone


Attempting to take control of a police officer's firearm presumes it will be used against the officer.  Therefore the use of deadly force by an officer to retain his weapon is justifiable in every jurisdiction I am aware of.  

In this Ferguson example the officer says Brown attempted to forcibly seize his firearm, which, by itself, is a serious felony in which the officer may assume his life is actively threatened.  So unless the officer's assertion is disproved he was perfectly justified in shooting Brown.  In New York State (and presumably elsewhere) such action is called _expedient weapon retention._ 

Regarding the overly-asserted notion that _"hands-up is a universally recognized sign of surrender,"_ while that might be true for troops on a battlefield it is not true in police/arrestee confrontations.  Which is why contemporary civilian police immediately issue the familiar _"Get On The Ground!"_ command to any arrest subject they feel represents potential for resistance.  

Raised hands is a submissive gesture when performed at an appreciable distance.  But someone who is within striking distance and whose hands are raised represents a formidable threat -- as anyone with even basic martial arts experience is aware.  So if Brown's hands were raised while he advanced toward the officer, that action justified the use of defensively deadly force.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Aug 16, 2014)

I understand black people standing up for this thuggish dope smoking thief that attacks cops and shop owners. They always support their own and look for any excuse to riot and loot. I am sickened by these weak white faggots making him some kind of saintly martyr on the alter of liberalism and perceived black victimhood, and defending this violence and lawlessness. If mike brown or these rioters had the chance, they would have mugged your creepy cracka asses as well.


----------



## fbj (Aug 16, 2014)

RWHeathenGamer said:


> I understand black people standing up for this thuggish, dope smoking thief that attacks cops, they always protect their own and look for any excuse to riot and loot, I am sickened by these weak white faggots making him some kind of saintly martyr on the alter of liberalism and black victimhood, and defending this violence and lawlessness. If mike brown or these rioters had the chance, they would have mugged your creepy cracka asses as well.



not me


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > ducks102 said:
> ...



I thought shitlibs supported immigrants. I guess victimizing this indian immigrant shopkeeper is justifiable because of slavery or jim crow or something. Apparently, this store has been looted again during these ongoing riots.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh my. What a gentle giant he is....manhandling a much smaller man as he walks out the door with goods he did not pay for. Goodness...ol Alpassicass sees nothing wrong with that at all. How DARE that  small man demand payment for his merchandise!!



> You should take some advice and not make the same mistake you made by calling Nutz a Negro and telling me it was not offensive. However since you think like tank I understand.



Kiss my bodacious white ass, Negro. It's called reap what you sow.


----------



## Politico (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, I don't see anything in that video that is worth shooting a man over.
> 
> I see an angry argument.



Seeing as it has nothing to do with that what is your point?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 17, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > yes, you missed where the cop was on a call when the dispatches went out. You also didn't provide direct quotes from the chief, merely media speculation. The closest to a direct quote I found:
> ...


A lot of words to admit you were wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 17, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


again you need an actual quote from the chief and then it is clear he is merely speculating about what he hopes happened.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Because most people don't think they can be shot over an argument. 

This cop is going to go to jail for a very long time, and we know what they do to ex-cops in prison.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You don't know this to be true or not, instead of acting a fool why don't you at least let him get a court date set first.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah, but all the witnesses say he was shot after he put his hands up and said "I surrender".


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Okay. He shoved a mini-mart clerk he was having an argumetn with. He didn't beat him senseless, although given the size disparity between them, he easily could have. 

Again, I don't want the cops doing around shooting people over petty crimes. I'm pretty sure you don't, either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I do love how the bunch that says we all need weapons to protect ourselves from the Government is now totally cool with the government shooting an unarmed kid over a misdemeanor.  

Isn't this the kind of government oppression you say we all need to be arming ourselves against?  

Or is that just for white people?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



WOW how the fuck you can twist what Patriots stand for while defending a thug who stole from an immigrate small business owner goes beyond common expectation of comprehension.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



This kid stole a box of cigars. 

You "Patriots" helped the 1%ers steal the whole fucking middle class. 

You talk smack all day about how you needs to have your guns so you can take on the "gummit" when they oppress you. 


Shooting a kid in the middle of the street after he surrendered because he stole a $50.00 box of cigars.  I can't imagine that being anything but "oppression".


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Missouri isn't Florida, guy.  and you aren't going to get an all-white jury for this one.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There's no need for a jury.

 Nothing so see here, move along

-Geaux


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I don't give a damn where it is until he has a court date you don't know what the hell is going to happen.
What if he's not charged? What if the thug went for his sidearm?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Um, no we don't. 

But I bet that dude on here; what's his name- can tell us all about it though. 

-Geaux


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Brown committed 3 felonies in the 13 minutes before he was shot. By state law the officer's shooting him was legally justified. You are upset about moral judgement.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He did by force it was not a simple case of shop lifting larceny 
AGGRAVATING SURCUMSTANCES 
Look it up in the 
Robbery in the second degree.
569.030. 1. A person commits the crime of robbery in the second degree when he forcibly steals property.

2. Robbery in the second degree is a class B felony.

(L. 1977 S.B. 60)


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't see him walking away from this one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And that merits being shot in the middle of the street?  

"SURCUMSTANCES"?

Really, Cleetus?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

KissMy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, i'm upset that an unarmed man was shot in the middle of the street after multiple witnesses have testified he put up his hands and gave up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You whine about law abiding citizens owning guns but defend a thug who could have killed that immigrate small business owner. You would be pissed at brown if he had attacked an illegal  wouldn't you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



One of those witnesses was Browns sidekick during his felonious robbery


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Will get  more credible witnesses such as this?

Wow, can't wait.

-Geaux


[youtube]JjaNsWK8oW8[/youtube]​


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only agenda I am interested in is getting to the truth.

You are not.  You wanted the DOJ to have the tape withheld for the sole purpose of not damaging a narrative of racism.  Not out of any sense of discovering the truth.  In fact, I don't think you want anything other than to promote more violence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You whine about law abiding citizens owning guns but defend a thug who could have killed that immigrate small business owner. You would be pissed at brown if he had attacked an illegal  wouldn't you?



If he had killed that immigrant business owner, I'd be all for throwing him in prison. 

I complain about "law-abiding" gun owners because you keep shooting people with your carelessness. 

"I need to have my gun to protect myself against the gummit!" 

"Billy just shot Sally with your gun!"


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > You whine about law abiding citizens owning guns but defend a thug who could have killed that immigrate small business owner. You would be pissed at brown if he had attacked an illegal  wouldn't you?
> ...



 Nobody but you and about 4 other whackos actually give a shit

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I think most people are tired of sharing their streets with gun-toting whacks.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Michael Brown is dead. That's a good thing. He can no longer terrorize his neighborhood.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There are a lot of holes in the witness stories that will be revealed to simple people at trial. They can say anything on TV, but it's obvious to thinking people that they did not see what they are saying they did.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I imagine more people are tired of sharing their streets with the Martins and Browns of the country, thugs whose intelligence is even lower than yours.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Michael Brown is dead. That's a good thing. He can no longer terrorize his neighborhood.



Funny, I don't see his neighborhood being upset that the "bully" was dead. 

I see them as upset a cop shot him. 

Now why is that, do you think?


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Not true  

-Geaux


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> IgnatiusJ said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He wasn't shot for stealing cigars the way I understand it he was shot because he assaulted a cop and tried to go for the cops weapon.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



yeah we all know how reliable witness statements are.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Here is a fact and I have plenty of evidence to back up this claim. If the "gentle giant" did kill the 5 foot immigrant and if the "gentle giant" was not killed, not one network would have reported the incident.

Anything and everything that has any possibility of there being a white on black "crime" the media jumps on it like hyenas on a bleeding wildabeest.

The left wing, race baiting media IS THE REASON we have such racial divide. It sells. It is the narrative they propagate. They need the minorities to remain victims. 

Period.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Now I want you to find a post where i ever said guns are to protect me from the government.

Go ahead and prove i ever said that.

BTW I never have.  IMO guns are for self defense only.  Anyone who thinks a few guns will stop the government from arresting or killing you is almost as much of a moron as you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He's a thief and he assaulted the store clerk.  he assaulted a cop.

He and he alone is responsible for getting himself shot


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 17, 2014)

'Big Mike' had been 'pushing' people since he was six years old.
It was how he intimidated and bullied others in order to get his way.
Fifteen minutes before he was 'put-down' for good he is seen 'pushing' and threatening a little dude a third his size......why? To 'get his way'. Then he 'pushed' a cop. Why? To intimidate the cop to 'get his way'.
'Big Mike' was the neighborhood bully and everyone was shit-scared of him.
Now nobody has to be afraid of 'Big Mike' again.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Holder sends in 40 FBI agents to investigate one young black kid's death. It makes me wonder how many FBI agents he sent to Chicago after the 4th of July. I suspect that most of those killed were young black kids.



> The death toll from Chicago's bloody holiday rose on Tuesday to 16 after two men who had been shot over the Fourth of July weekend died from their wounds.
> Over the course of 84 hours during the Independence Day holiday in Chicago, 82 people were shot, prompting calls from Mayor Rahm Emanuel to put a stop to gun violence in the city.
> 
> According to the Chicago Tribune, which keeps a tally of shooting victims, 1,129 have been shot so far this year in Chicago.


----------



## GreenBean (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown is dead. That's a good thing. He can no longer terrorize his neighborhood.
> ...



Actually most of them have no idea of who he was, other than he was a Black Guy - shot in cold blood by a white cop.  And then they see an opportunity to load up on more free shit - so we owe we owe - so off to loot we go.

Yes - it's a good thing another Thug has been taken out, *probably* saved somebodies life down the road. But we cant base our Justice system on *probablies * .  So -  it's a bad thing that he never had his day in court


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here something we can agree on Joe the cop should be fired
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=352634111431344


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


As I've said, he'll occupy a cell right next to George Zimmerman.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



It's not acting.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



indeed


----------



## Luissa (Aug 17, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




The problem is, he wasn't stopped for the robbery. Which they have admitted to. He was stopped for walking down the street. 
Brown should be in jail, not in the ground.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 17, 2014)

Luissa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Why are you leaving out all the details between the time he was stopped and the time he was shot ?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Impossible.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 17, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I have read what happened a few times. Trust me, I usually support the cop on these things. My uncle was shot in the line of duty. Brown should have been tased etc., not shot while he was running away.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 17, 2014)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That assumes a lot of things. There are a lot of things that SHOULD have occurred and everyone could have gone on their merry ways.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

He was stopped by cop for walking in the middle of the street. Cop did not know the scumbag had just robbed a store. Brown thought it was for the store robbery...he saw prison time...he attacked officer to go down like a true thug. He went down alright.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?



Right here. This right here is the essence of what makes every liberal pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?
> ...



Why aren't you answering her question. 

Even if you take the police officer at his word, this is still a pretty bad tragedy. 

What should have been a simple misdemeanor arrest turned into a fatal incident.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Luissa said:


> I have read what happened a few times. Trust me, I usually support the cop on these things. My uncle was shot in the line of duty. Brown should have been tased etc., not shot while he was running away.


I thought he had his hands up. Did he have his hands up when he was running away?  

Sorry, not buying any of this shit. I'll wait to see what the forensics say.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 17, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Very true. 
I am not saying Brown Isn't mostly to blame. I just the cop is partially in the wrong. Trust me, anytime they shoot some drug addict here who attacked the police or pointed a gun/BB gun at the cops, I am 100% behind the cops. 
The drug addict who is my child's sperm donor friend was killed by the Cops a few months. I almost openly cheered. You point a BB gun at a cop, expect to be shot.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?



No one enjoys it. But the facts speak for themselves. The world is a better place when a common criminal dies. A violent one at that


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Brown might not have been running away. We haven't gotten an autopsy yet to discern the number and trajectory of the bullets. Brown's friend isn't credible, either, and I don't particularly trust the other witness(s) either. We need the autopsy facts, and the witness accounts need to be thoroughly combed for holes and discrepancies.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Brown might not have been running away. We haven't gotten an autopsy yet to discern the number and trajectory of the bullets. Brown's friend isn't credible, either, and I don't particularly trust the other witness(s) either. We need the autopsy facts, and the witness accounts need to be thoroughly combed for holes and discrepancies.



Yes, along with the video the police released days later; his so called friend isn't credible, and Ferguson PD isn't either. The officer involved is said to be devestated, and there are no documents attesting to the fact. This may have been a tragic error, Michael Brown dead, the officer crushed.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Brown might not have been running away. We haven't gotten an autopsy yet to discern the number and trajectory of the bullets. Brown's friend isn't credible, either, and I don't particularly trust the other witness(s) either. We need the autopsy facts, and the witness accounts need to be thoroughly combed for holes and discrepancies.
> ...



It may. It may not. We simply don't know yet.

Fair-minded people should zone out those screaming Brown was murdered, and those screaming that the cop was justified.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?



No one enjoys it, but some see that some 17 year olds put themselves in a position where a cop has no choice.
Suppose the kid had gotten hold of the officer's weapon and shot him. We would all feel bad for the cop's family for about 10 seconds. Not a one of us would have devoted 2% of the time discussing it we have because the cop retained his weapon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



  Maybe if you opened your eyes..


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Brown might not have been running away. We haven't gotten an autopsy yet to discern the number and trajectory of the bullets. Brown's friend isn't credible, either, and I don't particularly trust the other witness(s) either. We need the autopsy facts, and the witness accounts need to be thoroughly combed for holes and discrepancies.
> ...



Doubt it's a tragic error. Brown assaulted a cop and died as a result. Very simple.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Doubt it's a tragic error. Brown assaulted a cop and died as a result. Very simple.



Do we know this for certain?


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Doubt it's a tragic error. Brown assaulted a cop and died as a result. Very simple.
> ...



No, I know the KKK crowd is trying to invent crimes  that never occurred, ascribing them to Michael Brown, while the anti LE crowd ignores the violence since the death of Michael Brown, excusing looting and riots as no big deal. Those interested know neither Michael Brown or the officer had a history of violence, and the officer is devestated. Still looks like a tragic accident. 

The KKK linking Michael Brown to "ZOG":

We are setting up a reward/fund for the police officer who shot this thug, the Klan group said in an email. He is a hero! We need more white cops who are anti-Zog and willing to put Jewish controlled black thugs in their place. Most cops are cowards and do nothing while 90% of interracial crime is black (and non-white) on white. 

?He is a hero?: Why the KKK is raising money for Ferguson police officer who shot Michael Brown - Salon.com


Some posters refer to Michael as a thug, the KKK is offering a reward, and refer to him likewise. The officer involved remains silent, and secluded.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 17, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




Fair enough...watch the first two press conferences here and see what Chief Jackson actually said compared to what the media reported was said.  Both videos combined are about 10 minutes.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/371276-media-is-full-of-crap-on-ferguson.html


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Actually it's for people who behave in a civilized manner, which does not include over-grown young punks who believe it's okay to bully their way through life.  

I am no friend to excessively aggressive cops but the "witnesses'" version of this incident portrays the cop who shot Brown as utterly insane, not just aggressive -- and I don't believe a word of it.  I believe Brown tried to strongarm the cop and the cop did what he is lawfully justified in doing.  

And having seen what Michael Brown is I believe the world is better off without him in it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder why this guy was not gunned down?

Man accused in 7th Ward shooting rampage was misidentified, police say | NOLA.com



> NOPD officers had begun to give chase, and the rampage soon came to an end with a dramatic police standoff. Police said the man stepped out from grassy area on Derbigny and pointed his gun the officers.
> 
> *They ordered him to drop the weapon, but said he reportedly answered, "No, you drop your (expletive) gun!"*
> 
> *He tried again to flee but was soon arrested after police set up a perimeter in the area and ultimately captured the man* near an alley at 1820 N. Derbigny, records show.




Oh....how silly of me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


It's not _what_ he stole.  It's the _way_ he went about stealing it that offends the civilized mind.  And whether or not you can understand that says a great deal about you.  

What Michael Brown did was not only unlawful it was absolutely primitive, which is why I have no regret for what happened to him.  He was an arrogant bully and the world is better off without him.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder what the difference between shop lifting, burglary, theft and robbery are in Missouri?

Just wondering why people are saying this was a robbery at the convenient store?  Each State has its own rules and laws on it...I suppose?  some States have shop lifting of over $1000 then turns to a higher level crime than a misdemeanor...some States have it over $400....this kind of thing that changes...and sentencing also...each State would seem to have their own laws....?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

All of this, and all of these types of protests is a direct result of media hype. Meaning, the media has their agenda, and we all know what they salivate over. It is that clear. 

We are absolutely nowhere as a society. Nowhere. We see all of these situations as big business. All related to how the news BUSINESS get their ratings. We have been living in an era where the media (which includes the entertainment industry) where the minorities are portrayed as nothing but victims. 

We celebrate and wave flags over the so called first black president. What is the celebration about? Is it an in your face whitey celebration? Well, it certainly has not shown blacks that they are not victims. Speaking of the president, he certainly does not help anything when he makes his comments, like...."He could have been one of my sons." 

The liberals want to always cry about someone being innocent till proven guilty. Right. Unless it is situation where there is a white cop or a half white person (Zimmerman) who shoots and kills a black kid. There is no justification for them looting the stores in their own neighborhoods. None. Just like in LA in 1992. No justification. However, the media exasperates the situation, stokes the racial tensions, and the high up executives sit back in their black cushion chairs as they see their ratings go through the roof. 

It is pathetic, and it is amazing how manipulated our minds are. You all see how Sharpton incited the father in the press conference? 

&#8220;There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs &#8211; partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs.&#8221; 

Booker T Washington 1911


The left ought to be offended by this type of shit. Instead they play right into the perpetuation of the false notion that it is still the 1950s, and there are KKK members everywhere. 

Pathetic.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Raising one's hands can be a gesture of submission -- or a subterfuge in deceptive preparation to attack.  It really depends on distance.  Raising your hands when in close proximity with an adversary could be inferred as cause to take defensive action.

If you don't believe me ask someone you know who has experience in such matters.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Michael Brown is dead. That's a good thing. He can no longer terrorize his neighborhood.


And therein lies the tale.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Especially prejudiced witnesses.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > You whine about law abiding citizens owning guns but defend a thug who could have killed that immigrate small business owner. You would be pissed at brown if he had attacked an illegal  wouldn't you?
> ...



Never going to happen


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Care4all said:


> I wonder what the difference between shop lifting, burglary, theft and robbery are in Missouri?
> 
> Just wondering why people are saying this was a robbery at the convenient store?  Each State has its own rules and laws on it...I suppose?  some States have shop lifting of over $1000 then turns to a higher level crime than a misdemeanor...some States have it over $400....this kind of thing that changes...and sentencing also...each State would seem to have their own laws....?


They are all theft. Shoplifting is obvious, robbery is by force and burglary is breaking and entering secretively. The amount stolen is only legally relevant in shoplifting.

At least so I think, but google is better at this than I.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Care4all said:


> I wonder what the difference between shop lifting, burglary, theft and robbery are in Missouri?
> 
> Just wondering why people are saying this was a robbery at the convenient store?  Each State has its own rules and laws on it...I suppose?  some States have shop lifting of over $1000 then turns to a higher level crime than a misdemeanor...some States have it over $400....this kind of thing that changes...and sentencing also...each State would seem to have their own laws....?


From an earlier post I made


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Robbery in the second degree.
> 569.030. 1. A person commits the crime of robbery in the second degree when he forcibly steals property.
> 
> 2. Robbery in the second degree is a class B felony.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the difference between shop lifting, burglary, theft and robbery are in Missouri?
> ...



It depends if he used a gun or if he acted with force such as with his body. Different degrees


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Luissa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


He is not in the ground for walking in the street or for robbery.  He is in the ground because he grew up believing his massive size was his ticket to do as he pleased -- including resisting arrest and attacking a cop.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 17, 2014)

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


How did he go about stealing it...he pushed the clerk away...

Did he pull a knife on him?  Did he pull a gun on him?  did he punch him in the face?  Did he beat the living crap out of him?  All things he could have done that would have been horrific....and much worse...but he DID NOT do any of those things....

so what is it that bothers you SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH, to believe this guy deserved death, when it comes to this shop lifting theft?  that he was a bully?  Well, that bothers me as well....but NOT to the depth that he DESERVED to be killed, as many of you guys seem to think?

The theft should have nothing to do with the way Brown was killed...we need to know what happened at the time of the shooting, and nothing else before that should even come in to the picture imo.

And the cop could very well have been justified, OR NOT?  We just don't know yet....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Care4all said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He was a badass in his mind he was big and thought he could get his way with everybody even the police.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

I think its funny that he committed strong arm robbery, but then got shot for jay walking. What a fucking dumbass!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Luissa said:


> I have read what happened a few times. Trust me, I usually support the cop on these things. My uncle was shot in the line of duty. Brown should have been tased etc., not shot while he was running away.


We don't know Brown was shot while running away.  We know the witnesses say he was.  And we also know that a cop would have to be either crazy, stupid, or somehow mentally disoriented to shoot at a fleeing subject.  In fact it is quite naive to presume this cop didn't know what would come of doing what these witnesses are claiming he did.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?



I'm sure you meant 18 year old man.  Because you are informed on this case.

And nobody "enjoys" it.

Most of us are only after the truth.

And the truth is that all is not as it has been portrayed in the media.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> I think its funny that he committed strong arm robbery, but then got shot for jay walking. What a fucking dumbass!


I'll wager he was high and rushed to cop after a previous altercation. I'll also wager his IQ was low even for his race.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:

A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> 
> A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer


Saw that about six hours ago posted on some thread here.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 17, 2014)

Care4all said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I wish we had video of the actual shooting,  and maybe it is out there but we just haven't seen it yet...but we have NO IDEA what happened.

There has been so much INTENTIONALLY false information disseminated  in the media that I question EVERYTHING we think we know about this shooting.

There is no evidence that Brown was shot in the back and no concrete evidence that Brown was surrendering.

There as conflicting witness statements that we know of already,  and the key witnesses testimony are questionable.

The "gentle giant" turned out to be a giant attacker.

And had the clerk not relented,  the assault on him would have been much worse,  based on Brown's aggressiveness in the video.

The fact is,  we don't know much,  and what the media is reporting is mostly biased bullshit.

Watch the videos of Chief Jackson's press conferences,  and compare that to what has been reported in the media.

Media is full of crap on Ferguson - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> 
> A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer



I agree with his size and his demeanor being a bully the cop more than likely felt threaten.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> 
> A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer




Yep,  I've seen it too.

Notice what ISN'T said.

No mention that Brown raised his hands or tried to surrender.

A pretty important fact to be omitted,  don't you think?

Especially considering how incredulous the others are that the police killed Brown.

This is exactly what I'm talking about in my previous post.

I suspect that what we think we know just ain't so.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't like being lied to. They've been lying to us, trying to paint this as something else.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> I don't like being lied to. They've been lying to us, trying to paint this as something else.



The moment I heard his freind say "the cop was pulling him into his car", I knew he was a fucking liar. When has anyone EVER seen a cop pull someone into his squad car onto his lap? 

Isnt it amazing, you have all these witnesses, and they ALL fucking lied! What is wrong with those people? This is why I don't believe the vast majority of accusations of racism. Black people in urban communities constantly fucking lie. They cant be trusted at all, and it has nothing to do with skin color. They have a shitty culture that needs serious overhauling. What a fucking burden on society they are. Its so unfair to the rest of us, and we have to pretend like everything is cool if we don't want to be called racists.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

And how would he pull in a young man who's 300 lbs and 6'5"? 

That Cop must've been a werewolf or something.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


What makes you think the officer was issued a taser? They pulled all those in Charlotte because they had two deaths from using one in as many years.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?


Brown was not a 17 year-old "kid."  Through the eyes of civilized society he was an 18 year-old over-grown bully and a strongarm robber.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like being lied to. They've been lying to us, trying to paint this as something else.
> ...



Only someone severely brain damaged would think or interpret he was actually trying to pull him into the car on top of him through the window. He was pulling him to get his head into the car. You cant possibly be that fucking stupid but then again you have proven me wrong before.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?
> ...



Translation:

I'm afraid of any Black male old enough to have some bass in his voice....or even looks like he may have some bass.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...




I wanted to catch that for posterity.

I will give you this though: you are probably not as stupid as brown. I doubt that the bell curve allows for that.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Oh, another hypocrite who has no clue what happened, claiming they know what happened.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Haha! you STILL believe the lie, even after we know its false. Nah, you don't really believe, youre just a liar, just like the black witnesses. Youre black too, right? Im seeing a trend here.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The eye in the sky does not lie.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Weve got another Tawana Brawley incident on our hands. How does it feel Asslips to be burned once again by your fellow black people? How many times are they going to let you down before you learn your lesson? 

It seems to me that you know a story is fake, the moment black people start rioting. When is the last time black people rioted when it was actually based in truth?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



How do we know this is false?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Are you talking about all the people claiming to know what happened or just the ones that dont agree with your version of what happened?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Its called evidence and logic. I know those words are foreign in your community, so maybe you ought to look them up and spread the word.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Translation:

That push was very scary.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We are talking about racist liars in your community. Keep up dummy!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> And how would he pull in a young man who's 300 lbs and 6'5"?
> 
> That Cop must've been a werewolf or something.



Well he did manage to get his gun back from the kid, right?

And I look forward to the DNA and fingerprints of David Brown being found on the gun and holster..

To..you know..

Substantiate the officer's story.

It's sure to come any day now.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its called strong arm robbery, and its scary enough that its a felony. Of course youre a racist black liar, so instead of recognizing that fact, you try to excuse it. Your ignorance wont win points here dummy.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



What about the racist liars in your community?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the forensics and toxicology reports. That Brown was a thug is established. The rest will almost certainly be a breeze.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > And how would he pull in a young man who's 300 lbs and 6'5"?
> ...



How fucking stupid are you to assume that the cop is the one lying? Are you even following this story?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



  And why the hell would a cop ever try to do that? You think it's in the training manual?
I bet not.
   The whole idea that a cop would ever try and pull a suspect into his vehicle is total bullshit. 
   And his buddy(see partner in crime)said the cop opened his door and it bounced back off of Dirt Nap Mike...bullshit.
  The cops friend said Dirt Nap Mike pushed the door shut on the cop to keep him from exiting his vehicle,which sounds way more believable.
   I mean seriously,how do you see Dirt Nap Mikes partner in crime scenario playing out?
The cop pulls up so close to Dirt Nap Mike and his buddy that the door wont open and they just stand there? More Bullshit.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are there any connected to this story? I didn't think so.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Translation:

The push was really scary but I dont want to admit I'm a pussy so I'm going to call it strong arm robbery instead of addressing the point.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yes you and the woman that told the cops side of the story.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't coin the term. I assume its been used by our judicial system since before I was even born. Quit speaking, it just makes you look dumb.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 17, 2014)

> The moment he put his hands up? It's over.



Unless he didn't put up his hands...and then charged the officer...changes the situation...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Do cops always do things by the manual?  No.

The reason a cop would do that is to intimidate someone.  its only bullshit to you because you dont want to believe its so.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Translation:

I'm such a pussy that further diverting will keep people from knowing just how terrifying that push was for me.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When the investigation is over, we will know what the truth, and it isn't going to support up your ignorant position.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, it would scare the shit out of you. You, not admitting that, only proves to everyone who the honest ones are. Liberals, are the furthest thing from honest there is. 

I, already know, you pieces of stink hypocritical shit do not care about this situation, just like you do not care about any of the issues you people claim to care about. 

However, to claim that you would not be scared if that fatass approached you, is just a blatant bullshit statement out of you, and it is the type of statement that comes from a person that is ensconced in a nice safe gated community, guarded by armed guards. 

In other words, you have just represented here that you do not have any fucking clue. Just like we already know. It is a waste of my time to try and have an intelligent debate.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why would I be terrified of a push that took place in the past, and a thousand miles away from me? Youre a stupid mother fucker. You don't even think before you type.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Food for thought.


The scary video of Brown pushing the store clerk is whats called stirring the fears of those that are petrified.  Its the same motivation used to convince gullible whites into thinking its ok to put Black criminals in prison while letting white ones go. You fools are so naive its hilarious.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Both Michael Brown and the officer are described as decent, kind, and generous individuals. The video looks different in the UK Daily Mail, no doubt it will examined for any "editing". the Fregusion PD waited six days to release it, and were requested by state PD, and the feds not to do so, but Ferguson PD has a stake in this; releasing the officer's name was also callous. That is why I lean toward tragic error........................


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



No more room left to backpedal eh?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Because you are a pussy that just admitted it was terrifying to you.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Food for thought.
> 
> 
> The scary video of Brown pushing the store clerk is whats called stirring the fears of those that are petrified.  Its the same motivation used to convince gullible whites into thinking its ok to put Black criminals in prison while letting white ones go. You fools are so naive its hilarious.



Do you acknowledge that it was wrong of Mr. Brown to steal those cigars, put his hands on the store clerk and push him out of the way, and then try and intimidate him before leaving the store?

I think you know it's wrong, and that skin color doesn't justify those actions in the slightest.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 17, 2014)

> Both Michael Brown and the officer are described as decent, kind, and generous individuals. That is why I lean toward tragic error........................



Except...so far...the back story on the teen is changing...and not for the better...


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, the translation is you are not seeing that the person that the animal pushed is barely 5 feet tall. 

He, is 6 foot 4. 

You hypocritical fuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



My daughter has pushed me harder than that. You are a pussy Just admit it.

You just lied as well. Please quote were I claimed i would not be afraid. Can you do that?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Food for thought.
> ...



Yes I agree it was wrong.  What I dont agree is that slice of time is an accurate portrayal of his life.  The racists and frightened white people are all too eager to do that.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Both Michael Brown and the officer are described as decent, kind, and generous individuals. That is why I lean toward tragic error........................



How many decent, kind, and generous individuals steal from a store, assault and batter a clerk, and then use intimidation while then exiting the store? A nice guy wouldn't do that. The video doesn't lie, and certain people are angry because it sunk the notion that he was nothing but a gentle giant.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you think it's an accurate portrayal of Darren Wilson's life to assume he murdered Mr. Brown, when neither a trial nor all of the facts and testimonies have been revealed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Wouldnt pulling his weapon be more intimidating? Dirt Nap Mike out weighed him by 130 lbs. And if you think the cop had the proper leverage from a seated position to pull Dirt Nap into his car you're crazy.
  And exactly how did ol Dirt Nap get close enough for the officer to actually lean out the window and grab him? No way it happened that way. The cop would have put some distance between the suspect and his vehicle to allow egress. Why would he pull right up on them and put himself at an immediate disadvantage?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Both Michael Brown and the officer are described as decent, kind, and generous individuals. That is why I lean toward tragic error........................



Yet, the little evidence we do have, is those people that called Brown decent and kind are either exaggerating or lying. 







Tell us peach. Does that look decent and kind to you? 

Officer Darren Wilson on the other hand, just recently received commendations. 







So sick you of you liberals.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Food for thought.
> 
> 
> The scary video of Brown pushing the store clerk is whats called stirring the fears of those that are petrified.  Its the same motivation used to convince gullible whites into thinking its ok to put Black criminals in prison while letting white ones go. You fools are so naive its hilarious.



We aren't scared, we are overwhelmed with joy! Its why we are gloating. Your side lost this one and we love it! This video is fantastic!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Care4all said:


> I wonder what the difference between shop lifting, burglary, theft and robbery are in Missouri?
> 
> Just wondering why people are saying this was a robbery at the convenient store?  Each State has its own rules and laws on it...I suppose?  some States have shop lifting of over $1000 then turns to a higher level crime than a misdemeanor...some States have it over $400....this kind of thing that changes...and sentencing also...each State would seem to have their own laws....?


Depriving another of property by the use of force is _robbery_ in every state.  If a weapon is used the charge is _armed robbery._


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Thats 2 different things. Your asking me to judge Browns entire life based on a push in a video that had nothing to do with the shooting incident.  On the other hand you want me base Wilsons decision making on nothing so far.  from the witnesses statements he shot the guy when he didnt have to.  What else should I think?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Food for thought.
> ...



You are too pathetic for words. 

You are a scary pussy and thats why you love the video. Its ok but just know I know.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 17, 2014)

If they guy had his hands in the air then 77 pages of whining about the black thug doesn't mean anything. Are we even certain that it is Brown?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The fact that you keep repeating the words "you are afraid", implies that YOU are not. You are lying in order to cover up a previous lie, but it isn't going to work, liar.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You do realize your pathetic little tactic is how children try to get under each others skin. How fucking out of touch are you to think this nonsense works on ANYONE!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Both Michael Brown and the officer are described as decent, kind, and generous individuals. That is why I lean toward tragic error........................
> ...



Two can play that game.  Pictures and video dont determine behavior 24/7. He could have been given that award as top racist cop in that department for all we know.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I only realize you just did what you accused me of you scary little pussy.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The "push in the video" actually says a lot. The fact you do not think it does, only further shows you have no clue. 

Oh, it was so cut and dry when the media called him a gentle giant. Until this video came out and again wrecked your belief you had in the gentle giant as reported by the media. 

Damn, the media hated it when the video came out. 

That is more than just a push. He was representing that he was ready to the pummel the poor 5 foot immigrant. 

BTW, the animals in response to the media and their natural propensity to loot stores whenever they can, robbed that poor man of his story. Basically blaming him. 

What an absolute disaster the liberals have turned the black race into. What a fucking disaster.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Care4all said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


If you are raped, does it matter if the rapist orders you to disrobe at gunpoint, or if he just slams you against a wall in a menacing manner and orders you to disrobe and service him?  Rape is rape.  Robbery is robbery.  

What Michael Brown did is robbery -- whether you like it or not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  No,No...we like the video because it proves what we suspected from the get go.
Dirt Nap Mike is a pussy who attacks people half his size and that shows a pattern of behavior that blows your good little boy theory right out of the water.
  No wonder obama didnt want the vid to come out,unlike you he's actually intelligent enough to know it's bad news for the negros.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have already gone on record saying that "the cop is a racist liar", yet you don't know a thing about him. You have judged him, and you were wrong. This is a common theme with you and all your dishonest posts.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Translation:

The push frightened me beyond coherent thought.  Now I cant even think straight.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



You are not playing too well. Is that suppose to be some sort of kind picture of that animal. 

You think you can debate me? Maybe I should take 5 shots of tequila to make it fair. 

I know, it is hard. It must be. Do not worry poor victim. The liberals will continue to convince you that you are totally helpless with out their help.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I did?  Thats weird because he hasnt released a statement.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not asking you to judge his entire life based on one instance of him being a lowlife thug. What I am saying is that the idea of him being some innocent, gentle giant is a flubbering lie. What I was asking you is if you thought it was wrong, and if his actions were justified because of his skin color. You respond by saying you don't agree that the slice of time is an accurate portrayal of his life, which is not tangential to what I was initially talking with you about. I then say that since you don't think this video is fair to use to weigh his whole life, then it certainly isn't fair to use an unknown situation to judge Mr. Wilson as being a racist, black-hating murderer. It's certainly not fair to judge Wilson without even actually knowing the facts, which is similar to you saying it's not fair to judge Brown because of his actual actions being caught in one instance.

Do you currently believe Wilson is a racist murderer based on a scenario we don't have all the facts on?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Let me clean that up for you. Translation: Big Mike was a two-bit thug. Unlike Martin, here it has been established before any trial.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



You havent said anything to convince me I couldnt out debate you while practicing the piano at the same time.  What exactly did you say here to refute my post?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



That poor guy got his business burned down because he was robbed by Michael Brown and he had the nerve to report it to the cops. The black community is fucking awful man. Its not all of them, but its enough of them that I can legitimately say that community is fucking AWFUL! It would be terribly unfair if white people were targeting black owned businesses, but it never goes THAT way. Its always white people who suffer because of the rampant racism in the black community.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Translation:

I too was frightened by that push.  That guy looks like he could kill me.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



NO. And Michael Brown is also described as kind and decent; this may not fit the preconceived slots most wish to place the events into.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Whatever, he was obviously a thug. That much is irrefutable.


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> NO. And Michael Brown is also described as kind and decent; this may not fit the preconceived slots most wish to place the events into.



When a man described as kind and gentle robs a store and puts his hands on someone, I'm going to have some doubts.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, he may have been described as santa clause. 

We know he was not a kind person, nor a decent person. 






[/IMG]

Just cannot shake the video, and I will not let you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Who says his conduct in that video is reflective of how he normally conducts himself?  How are you judging his entire persona based simply on that and ignoring he was starting college and viewed by others that knew him as a gentle giant. No one said he was a saint. 

I answered your question about it being wrong. How did you miss that?  I also never said the video was not fair. I said it was being used to manipulate scary white people and racists. Heads up. If we are going to discuss this leave out the false claims of what you think I said.  It makes me feel as if you are wasting my time.

As things stand I think the cop shot the kid when he had no reason to. That makes him a murderer.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Well I just refuted it.  A push doesnt make you a thug. Just admit it frightened you and the video did the job necessary to probably lead to the cops exoneration later in court.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

You are wasting your time with Asslepassel, Wake. Angry Black Negro sees nothing wrong with dude stealing and shoving around a smaller man.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

You get off on thinking people are frightened, dontcha? Which means you think you are some bad ass. lol. Dream on, Negro.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You are wasting your time with Asslepassel, Wake. Angry Black Negro sees nothing wrong with dude stealing and shoving around a smaller man.



Except I already said what he did was wrong. How did you miss that Angry White Bitch?


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Asclepias, I did not say the video of him behaving like a lowlife thug was indicative of his whole life. Others have said so: I don't. However, one of the issues was the media's deceitful portrayal of Mr. Brown being a gentle giant. What if it was your store robbed and your uncle pushed? After the man dies the media hypes him up as a gentle giant who has done no wrong. How would you feel about that? Would you feel it's a fair portrayal of the man's life, in spite of what you currently know to be the truth?

Plenty of people in college have done stupid and horrible things. I do not care one iota that he was in college nor do I subscribe to the notion that him being in college inherently makes him a better person than anyone else. That others say he was a gentle giant is immaterial, considering the fact that plenty of people can have an idea of how other people are without really truly knowing them.

I wasn't re-asking you. I was recapping what was said by you and I. 

What was manipulative was the media and others painting Mr. Brown as an innocent, gentle giant. When concrete evidence turned up that that might just not be the case, crap hit the fan. 

You and I both don't know what exactly happened. What we have are varying witness accounts on the issue, plus a lot of evidence that needs to be collected and analyzed. You do not know if the officer shot him for no reason. I do not know if the officer shot him _for_ a good reason. We simply don't know yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's another thug heading down the same road
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152332402574091
http://7online.com/news/vicious-west-village-sucker-punch-caught-on-camera/253878/


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I dont know if it was just me but I never fell for the 24/7 gentle giant routine.  Especially in a neighborhood like that.  Everyone has a mean streak.  If it was my store I would have thought he was criminal. No ifs ands or buts about it.  However, its not my store so I can be objective. 

Did the clerk say something behind the counter that started the altercation? No one can answer that so far.  I wish his buddy Johnson would speak on it.

In that neighborhood its going to be rare that people are actually going forth with bettering their lives. He was doing that.  You cant explain that away.  I give way more credibility to the witnesses that did not know Brown than anyone else. So far everything still comes down to Wilson shooting someone that was surrendering.

There is no way I am going to trust what the police are saying simply because they are trying to cover their asses.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Refuse to sale tobacco to someone under 21


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He wasnt going to "college", he was going to "technical college", which is a huge difference. One requires years of hard work and dedication in school, and the other requires nothing but a small fee. People with down syndrome can go to technical college for fuck sake. 

That isnt a fact that redeems Michael Brown in even the slightest. No one is impressed that he was getting training to become a janitor.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Sssssh, he said he wants his buddy to say what they were saying to the clerk. 

LOL!

They are priceless. He must think the clerk said....."Hey ******, I will not sell you pot rolling papers.....you big monkey!"


I wonder, if he thought about it, if he would really want his buddy to tell us the actual truth about what was said. 

Me?

I would like to hear from the poor victim, the clerk. I felt really sorry for him too. You see how intimidated he was from the animal? Hilarious how the moron asclepias thinks the animal was a victim of the clerk. No really. That is what he is clearly insinuating. 

What a disaster of a race the liberals have turned them into.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I dont get how your post is relevant?  You just keep setting yourself up to get slapped down. You are a fucking moron but you do keep me entertained. 

Student With Down Syndrome's Reaction To Getting Into College Makes Us Want To High-Five Him



> Noah VanVooren, who has Down syndrome, has been waiting in anticipation for his letter from Edgewood College in Madison, Wis. That's why when the letter finally arrived last week, he could barely contain his excitement -- even before he opens it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I hope to G-d that the GOP makes YOU it's PR man for the 2016 elections.

Really, I do.

They need to put up a miserable racist fuck as their PR man to show the world how many miserable racist fucks are in their miserable racist fucked-up party.

Thank you for reminding me of this important detail.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What did I say that was racist, you stupid fucking moron?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You may be the dumbest fuck on these boards, if you cannot see the disaster you liberals have created out of the black race then all you are is a fucking ignorant left wing hack. Wait, that is exactly what you are. You ignorant pile of smelly racist shit. 

Convince them more they are poor little victims. 

You mean to tell me, you did not get that? You miserable ignorant fuck!

You stupid fucking ignorant moron!!!









Duuuuh, I am Statistikhengst. I did not know patronizing black people was racist. DUUUUUUH

I am Statistikhengst and I am a fucking moron. DUUUUUUUH


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2014)

No one knows if he was really going to any kind of college.  Initially his mother said that he intended to apply to technical college.  Anyone could say they intended to apply for anything at all.  Especially when the intention is foreclosed.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Angry white bitch? lol. More like "I See You Now, White Bitch". In caps. Cuz I finally do, negro.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Johnson said it was him and Brown at the store so why wouldnt he say what happened between the clerk and Johnson?  Either way the video had nothing to do with the shooting. It was a diversion to scare all you pussies into justifying the shooting.  We can tell by how fervently you are pointing at the video to make you feel like it was a good shooting by Wilson. What a bunch of easily manipulated morons you are.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did the clerk say something to start the altercation?

Are you serious?

There is no excuse to attack someone MUCH smaller than you unless the other smaller one is armed. 

Geez


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> No one knows if he was really going to any kind of college.  Initially his mother said that he intended to apply to technical college.  Anyone could say they intended to apply for anything at all.  Especially when the intention is foreclosed.



Ohhh, I see. The mother is lying in an effort to garner sympathy for her thug son. How surpirising. The apple didnt fall far from the tree.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hey shit stain their are plenty of racist in both parties more so in the democratic arty LBJ racist "those uppity ******* have something now, we got to give those ******* just enough to keep them ******* quite"


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Angry white bitch? lol. More like "I See You Now, White Bitch". In caps. Cuz I finally do, negro.




I saw you a few weeks ago white bitch.  I threw the angry in there after reading some of your interactions with other posters.  Youre a damn fruit loop.  You did fool me there for a while.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

This kid was in alternative school because he was a trouble maker at his regular school. This bag of shit was anti-social thug wanna be. The liberal media is making him out to be a hero.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Yes I'm serious.  He didnt attack anyone. He pushed the clerk out of his way.  If you think that was an attack you too are a pussy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> This kid was in alternative school because he was a trouble maker at his regular school. This bag of shit was anti-social thug wanna be. The liberal media is making him out to be a hero.



He was trying to buy tobacco under 21 is a No No That should shut some of the anti freedom idiots up. The clerk refused so he tried to steal them forcefully.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows if he was really going to any kind of college.  Initially his mother said that he intended to apply to technical college.  Anyone could say they intended to apply for anything at all.  Especially when the intention is foreclosed.
> ...



Let me know when you have some proof he was not starting college.

Michael Brown, teen shot by police, days before college - CNN.com



> Friends and family said the teenager was ecstatic about starting classes at Vatterott College.
> "He looked forward to it so much. You didn't have to tell him, 'Make sure you get to school.' He was ready," mother Lesley McSpadden told CNN.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > This kid was in alternative school because he was a trouble maker at his regular school. This bag of shit was anti-social thug wanna be. The liberal media is making him out to be a hero.
> ...



Is that what the clerk said or did you just make that up?  Please provide a link.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are an idiot. That's assault dumbass


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Angry white bitch? lol. More like "I See You Now, White Bitch". In caps. Cuz I finally do, negro.
> ...




Boo fuckin' hoo.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Grabbing the clerks shirt collar and pulling upwards is not pushing the clerk out of the way. 

No wonder you feel discriminated against, you think bullying clerks is A OK.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Youre a pussy. He shoved him out of the way.  I know it frightened you.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

They feel discriminated against because Whitey has to be punished forever. And ever. Angry Negro has issues.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You must have watched that in super slow motion.  Look at in in real speed and tell me how hurt the clerk was.  Pussy.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And there he goes with the frightened thing. The ones frightened are the negroes who live in paranoia 24/7 from Mr. White Man. Good. You should be. Things are the way they are because of Angry Black Negroes such as yourself...and those who get their black asses shot.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, if anyone was a pussy it was Big Mike. Picking on a much smaller man because "boo hoo" someone stood in the punks way. 

Lmao

You've obviously not even watched the frickin video

Now go on and let the adults handle this


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You are frightened. Thats why you need guns. You'd get your ass kicked hand to hand.  Why the guns if you are not afraid?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You are the pussy. The clerk actually had some balls.  You are petrified.  I watched the video and he pushed the guy. He didnt beat him up or even strike him.  However, he still scared the shit out of you.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey buttwipe, answer the question, how is grabbing someone shirt collar "pushing him aside"?

Get it?

Prolly not, you're challenged.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Hey pussy tell me how dangerous and scary that push was again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?
> ...



But the kid didn't get ahold of his weapon.  

Now, if the forensics supports that fact that this kid died during a struggle for the weapon (Bullet at an odd trajectory, gun shot residue on the body, single shot) then I'll be the first one to call for this cop to be vindicated. 

But if the forensics show that this kid was shot in the back multiple times at range, then that should be solid evidence this cop used force excessively and should be held to account.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Go loot a kwik trip, you've been proven unable to deal with adults.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Go get some balls. I hear the clerk has some for sale.  I cant believe you are so frightened over a push. What a big soft pussy you are.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 17, 2014)

At Michael Browns funeral Rev Al Sharpton called the rioters & looters THUGS!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Amazing how the race threads always get so much traffic...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Robbery is theft by means of force or fear.  The degree of force may be slight.  If Brown had put one finger on the clerk,   a fingernail on the clerk it's the same as putting a brick to his head.  It's the same as breaking his jaw.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Yeah yeah I heard all the technicalities.  He pushed the guy out of his way.  You can call it murder if you want to but at the end of the day he was pushed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Says the dude who's been slapped down so many times he's got bed sores.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



That was a pathetic attempt to save your buddy from looking like an ass hat by setting himself up. Try again dullard.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wonder why this guy was not gunned down?
> 
> Man accused in 7th Ward shooting rampage was misidentified, police say | NOLA.com
> 
> ...



Different officer(s), PROBABLY different circumstances. Not much evidence yet in Michael Brown's death is known, thus no firm answer.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Yes! Yes! Let it all out. Let the poison out. Holding in your true feelings is not healthy. Join your brethren out in the open where all can see. 

It's been a long, hard struggle for you. Let it all out.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

KissMy said:


> At Michael Browns funeral Rev Al Sharpton called the rioters & looters THUGS!!!



He did? That's not possible! He's an apologist for all things related to crime perpetrated by black Americans. This can't be! It will completely fuck up the narrative!


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

The fact is whites and negros have a different tolerance for violence, what would be consider violent in the white community would just be the norm with negros.

In the negro community whom ever is the biggest and baddest is more respect then who is the smartest and kindest.

This is why Asclepias thinks the way he does, it's just his negro nature


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes Asclepias, people are afraid of negros because they are violent


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Chris Rock, the renown Black comedian, once boldly stated, _"I love Black people but I can't stand *******!"_ 


According to Rock, the descriptive difference between the two categories is summarily defined as _civilized_ behavior:  Black people are civilized, ******* are not.

I understand what Chris Rock is saying and I fully agree.  And I sympathize with decent, law-abiding Black people who are stigmatized by the uncivilized behavior and obnoxious attitudes of *******.  

What Michael Brown did in that store is categorically uncivilized behavior, which plainly defines Brown as a dangerous, anti-social ******.  And anyone who does not recognize what Brown did as a brazen act of barbaric criminal assault simply and obviously thinks like a ******.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

Tank said:


> The fact is whites and negros have a different tolerance for violence, what would be consider violent in the white community would just be the norm with negros.
> 
> In the negro community whom ever is the biggest and baddest is more respect then who is the smartest and kindest.
> 
> This is why Asclepias thinks the way he does, it's just his negro nature




negroes
considered
negroes
whoever
respected
than
whoever


I think you are a pussy as well. Why is that? Is it my nature?


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I think you are a pussy as well.


I am what I eat


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

Tank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are a pussy as well.
> ...



Nope. That doesn't work when you say it about yourself. Not funny. I'm sure you don't eat pussy, by the way. You have to have access to it to eat it. I'm pretty sure that you don't come close to any pussy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



renowned

If you didn't think Michael Brown was an anti-social ****** before seeing that video.....you might have a leg to stand on. But......you did. Own it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Tobacco products are behind the counter out of reach the clerk had to give him the cigars and in return the clerk asked him for his ID. ANYONE WHO BUYS TOBACCO PRODUCTS WOULD KNOW THE ROUTINE. Look at the video  watch what is happening up until they walk away from the counter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Amazing how the race threads always get so much traffic...



And here you are.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how the race threads always get so much traffic...
> ...



Decelerate, bitches!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You didnt answer the question. Is that what happened or are you just making it up?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I assume anyone who dies in a fight with a police officer, is a fine outstanding citizen.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Its called an educated guess, but you will obviously struggle with any concept involving education.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That was a terrible retort.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



There is nothing educated about guessing and depicting it as fact.  Its called lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



One racist defending another racist it's the democratic way
LBJ


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I have no relatives in Ferguson.  If I did and they were looting I would disown them. All of my relatives support your welfare check.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dude have you ever bought anything that needed age verification?
Tobacco products require that no need for a source verification.
The clerk had to hand him the cigars, and also a requirement by law the clerk had to ask for an ID. He wasn't 21 the clerk refuses the sale the kid grabs the cigars and walks out/ Are you that stupid that you need a link for verification? I tell you what you do go to a store ask for a tobacco product see if they don't ID you unless you look older than  35.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You keep talkng but you are avoiding the point.  I said you dont know what went on behind the counter. Then you tried to say it was an argument over the age limit.  I asked how do you know thats what happened.  You havent given me anything but crickets so far.


----------



## BillyP (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BillyP said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you embarrassed for your color when you see them breaking into stores because of this? Bigtime? Or just a bit?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

BillyP said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BillyP said:
> ...



Are you embarrassed for your color when you see them committing serial killings and mass murders?  How about having sex with animals?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody is avoiding anything, but you trying to avoid reality. And no I have tried to change anything I said from the beginning about his age. If you have ever bought tobacco products you would also know what happen when someone who looks like they are under 21 try's to buy tobacco.COMMON SENSE dumb ass common sense I suggest you find some.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You addressed my post saying no one knows what happened behind the counter.  No one cares what the sign says. Is that the reason for the altercation or not? Stop diverting and deflecting and answer the question.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes there is, thats why the term "educated guess" exists. Youre REALLY dumb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Big talk for such a little mind Anyone who has bought tobacco products would know exactly what was being said behind the counter. You insinuation for something else is a fishing expedition in the dead sea.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



We can tell thats why you left out the rest of my post. 

You're really struggling to keep up with me.



Asclepias said:


> There is nothing educated about guessing and depicting it as fact. Its called lying.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You insinuation thats what happened is a lie.  He could have called him or name or been a rude prick.  Trying some long winded explanation regarding tobacco laws is simply reaching so you wont look like a dumbass.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I left it out because its pointless nonsense. Youre saying its called "lying", but its not. We all know its not, because its called an "educated guess". How fucking stupid are you to keep fucking up this simple concept?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



If it was pointless to you then that speaks to your lack of education.  The word "and" poses a scenario that has to be considered together not separately.  The fact you dont know what that word implies tells me you are simply a ignorant clown.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

The perp was in alternative school. Wonder if he bullied classmates the way he attacked the store clerk and the peace officer.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You mean Michael Brown could have called the clerk a name just before he strong arm robbed him? Yeah, he probably said something racist just before committing that felony. I wouldnt be surprised by that at all. Black people often make racist comments.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Hard to explain things to Asslips.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope I told you your insinuation for something else is a fishing expedition in the dead sea. Listen up mother fucker I don't fucking lie you son of a bitch. I have explained to you as nicely as I fucking could. Now choke on your fucking empty fishing line because what you seek isn't there.
Anyone who has bought tobacco products knows exactly what was happening up to the thug walking out the store. Under 21 no sale  then you grab and steal.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No the clerk retard. Keep up or I may have to stop addressing you.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Good point. Did Brwon violate the clerks civil rights.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Asslepassel is a prime example of why so many blacks will continue down the "don't shoot me even if I threaten you" road. Every black person marching or screaming or yelling or looting or rioting or has their pants down to their knees or calls another black UncleTom for speaking against idiocy is just like Asswipetheass. And there are bunches of them in every city. And, they breed, then dump their kids so the mothers can teach them the same thing all over again. Prime example he is. Perfect.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You could tell me you smart but that doesnt change my mind you are stupid.  I'm not concerned with what you think. Tell me what you can prove.  Otherwise your insinuation is simply a lie.  What are you going to do about it pussy?


----------



## BillyP (Aug 17, 2014)

I bet he was high as well as being a thief.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Don't let Asslips upset you LSU.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

And I am a perfect, prime example of someone who Has Had Enough of it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Burning down businesses,
Robbing stores
Possibly attacking a police officer

This is all bull shit. 

We don't even know all the facts and you're ready to hang this police officer. One word, FUCK YOU.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Faggot lay off the dick sucking because you're struggling to keep up with someone who has common sense and buys tobacco products and know the laws.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Too late. 

Trolling racists is way too easy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Assault and robbery...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Funny how you turned gay when you got upset and starting telling me all your extracurricular activities.  Dont project your fantasies onto me. I'm not gay. Its alright if you are but news flash no one cares.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Burning down businesses,
> Robbing stores
> Possibly attacking a police officer
> 
> ...



I assume that was addressed to me.  If so I decline your invitation. I'm not gay.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And I am a perfect, prime example of someone who Has Had Enough of it.



This media driven event is ridiculous. How can you ignore the actions of this criminal before he was shot? Take responsibility for your actions. The police don't just ride around shooting people.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

No need for the Constitution, conviction by video, and heresay AOK with many posting........I'll stay in the United States of America myself. No conviction, no crime committed by an individual, though one can disagree with trial verdicts. Michael Brown wasn't even arrested. Now what is your proposed justice system going to* impose*?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> No need for the Constitution, conviction by video, and heresay AOK with many posting........I'll stay in the United States of America myself. No conviction, no crime committed by an individual, though one can disagree with trial verdicts. Michael Brown wasn't even arrested. Now what is your proposed justice system going to* impose*?



These days we allow angry mobs to decide which cases should go to trial, BEFORE an investigation has even taken place. Its only fair that the angry mob be allowed to unfairly influence the district attornies decision to go to trial. The angry mob has informed us that an innocent gentle giant was killed by a racist cop. Case closed. Time to protest, riot and loot!!!! Its the American way.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And I am a perfect, prime example of someone who Has Had Enough of it.
> ...



Yeah some of them do.  Mostly they rob, harass, and beat you.  Especially if they can get away with it.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Then maybe y'all outta protest a case like that instead of looking like idiots "protesting" this one .


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Think of how much better life would be for you if you lived in Liberia where you wouldn't have to see any white cops, ever. A completely black run society. It's calling for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Doesnt matter what case it is. Shooting people without a weapon is murder.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



My ancestors are not from Liberia. That was created by white people.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 17, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Looking like idiots ? You mean becoming criminals themselves while protesting.


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Shooting people without a weapon is murder.


Zimmerman


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

This police department may be a haven for racist cops.



> Ferguson police 'mistakenly arrested an innocent man before viciously beating him so bad he was taken to hospital and then charged for bleeding on THEIR uniforms'
> Henry Davis, 52, was arrested in Ferguson, Missouri, on September 20, 2009
> Police had mistaken him for a man of the same name with an outstanding warrant
> Davis claims police realized their mistake but still locked him up
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting people without a weapon is murder.
> ...



Yes he is a murderer on top of being pussy that was getting beat up by a teenager he profiled so he had to shoot him. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

This stuff will be brought up in trial hopefully.

Even before Michael Brown?s slaying in Ferguson, racial questions hung over police - The Washington Post





> The office of Missouri&#8217;s attorney general concluded in an annual report last year that Ferguson police were twice as likely to arrest African Americans during traffic stops as they were whites.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> What the hell is wrong with people who enjoy the idea of 17 year old kids dying?



Saying it was his own fault is not equivalent to "enjoying" it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If you take the cop at his word it was justified.

I never think it's a tragedy when a criminal dies


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



At the end of the day the clerk was robbed.   The assault and battery are separate charges.  One count of battery for pushing.  Count two of battery for grabbing the clerk by the neck.   Brown would have done some serious time.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Um No, because people can put themselves in a position where they can get shot by accident in some cases, and especially if they make the wrong moves that scare a cop into thinking that he may be killed if he doesn't act quickly enough. Yes it's a tragic thing, but the justice system has to work it all out in the end, and it will..  After that it all has to be investigated and taken to trial in order for it all to come out in the wash, *so jumping the gun* is never a good attitude or action taken by anyone like we have seen in this case. Be smart people, and quit making fools of yourselves please.

If murder is found, then a conviction will follow.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> [
> 
> If you take the cop at his word it was justified.
> 
> I never think it's a tragedy when a criminal dies



But since we've already established that you lack anything vaguely resembling a heart, this isn't surprising.  

THis young man wasn't just a "criminal".  He someone who has people in his life who are going to miss him.  He might have even straightened his life out. 

Shit, most of us did bad things in our teens.  Most of us weren't shot for them by a cop.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Which is a problem when you have a Prison-Industrial Complex that throws people in prison for non-serious crimes and makes them unemployable for a lifetime.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are wasting your time with Asslepassel, Wake. Angry Black Negro sees nothing wrong with dude stealing and shoving around a smaller man.
> ...




I want to issue an apology to the women of the board for my use of the word bitch in reference to Gracie. No matter how racist and ignorant she is there was no excuse.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Robbery assault and battery are not non serious crimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Most of your post is great.  Too long Black people have been getting shot and killed by people supposedly trained to gauge a threat. The shit gets old.  Wilson never gave Brown his day in court.  From what the 2 witnesses say that dont even know Brown, he was shot down in cold blood. Thats murder.


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not guilty


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Your apology to the women of the board is duly noted.  To me being called a bitch is the highest compliment that could be paid to a female of any species.


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So now Trayvon did attack Zimmerman?


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Possessing or dealing weed is a non-serious crime, so we can agree about that.  But what Brown did is a very serious crime because the very nature of it implies we are living in a jungle rather than a civilized society.  That kind of barbaric behavior deserves appropriately serious punishment.  

If Brown did to you what he did to that store clerk I'm quite sure you wouldn't think of it as a "non-serious" crime.  

Michael Brown got exactly what a punk like him deserves -- to be shot dead in a gutter.  The bottom line is we are rid of him.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets call a spade a spade here......what chances do you give that kid to make it to 20 years old if he's not shot by the cop last week? 5%? Maybe 10% at most......and how many lives would that thug have taken with him?

The cop is some kind of mental case and should be flipping burgers somewhere........stoopid fuck. But at the same time, c'mon......we didnt exactly lose any kind of an upstanding citizen here. He was a fat-ass thug who was going to get his ass capped anyway.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asslepassel is a prime example of why so many blacks will continue down the "don't shoot me even if I threaten you" road. Every black person marching or screaming or yelling or looting or rioting or has their pants down to their knees or calls another black UncleTom for speaking against idiocy is just like Asswipetheass. And there are bunches of them in every city. And, they breed, then dump their kids so the mothers can teach them the same thing all over again. Prime example he is. Perfect.





BillyP said:


> I bet he was high as well as being a thief.



 Dont blame it on a blunt. If anything it would mellow him out,as a matter of fact if he's this violent when he's stoned? He must be a real asshole when he's not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And I am a perfect, prime example of someone who Has Had Enough of it.



   It sucks when you come to the realization that all those people you called racist over the years...? Were right. Now I'm not referring to the clan type racist,those I find laughable.
  But when you see situations like Big Mike and Trayvon and the blind support they receive ,it'll make anyone reevaluate their position.

   And the thing that really makes it sad? Is the blacks you thought wouldnt be caught up in the emotional crap are right there with the thugs.

  I find this to be no different than the muslims who dont denounce radical islam.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And I am a perfect, prime example of someone who Has Had Enough of it.
> ...



Exactly. Yes. Ding ding ding. Thank you for putting into words I have been struggling with. This "enlightenment" is a bit overwhelming. But much MUCH clearer now.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

At least some intelligent whites are not swayed by the BS going on by the Ferguson PD.

Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey live-tweets protests in Ferguson - Aug. 17, 2014



> As the curfew hour neared late Saturday, Dorsey urged demonstrators to go home and denied an online rumor that he'd been arrested or detained.
> "Finally home," he wrote later. "See you tomorrow #Ferguson."


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 17, 2014)

87 pages....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Are you wearing a pointy hat as you type?


.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...





Stand Your Ground didn't apply to Trayvon?  After all, he was the one being stalked by a man with a gun.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



   No problemo. I came to a point in life exactly like yours,it took me a while to reconcile what I saw with how I was raised,but eventually you cant deny whats right in front of your face no matter how distasteful it may be.

   It's kinda like when you figure out the government isn't your friend.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





It's not hard to figure out who the racists are on this thread.  Sigh.


.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> At least some intelligent whites are not swayed by the BS going on by the Ferguson PD.
> 
> Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey live-tweets protests in Ferguson - Aug. 17, 2014
> 
> ...





They're out there.  There's even 4 or 5 on this forum.  LOL!


.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

87 pages about one thug PLUS. Yet so very little about the other 4,500 slaughtered by other blacks every fucking year.

Why? Because the cop is white!


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 17, 2014)

People's properties need to be respected. No one has right to walk in someone's store and start looting the merchandise. This is heinous. Immigrants, especially new ones are not rich. They work day and night to save up little money to open up convenient stores. There is not much profit margin there either. They are not billionaires.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Why is this national news* because the cops white!*
Why are there riots and looting *because the cops white*!
Why are they calling this racism *because the cops white*!

You see everything to blacks is about their hatred of whites. I seriously doubt this would be 1/100000 the scope if this simple fact wasn't so. They honestly don't give two shits about their own children, let alone Brown.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not yet. I expect it any time in the mail.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> 87 pages about one thug PLUS. Yet so very little about the other 4,500 slaughtered by other blacks every fucking year.
> 
> Why? Because the cop is white!





That's because gang violence has nothing to do with this topic.


Now, I haven't read all 87 pages, but I would be willing to bet $$$ it's been brought up as a distraction.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

You honestly think there'd be riots and wall to wall media coverage if I wasn't right? Blind is what you are. idiot.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

mediate feed is reporting live shots being fired at police and media coming from east canfield


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Why is this national news* because the cops white!*
> Why are there riots and looting *because the cops white*!
> Why are they calling this racism *because the cops white*!
> 
> You see everything to blacks is about their hatred of whites. I seriously doubt this would be 1/100000 the scope if this simple fact wasn't so. They honestly don't give two shits about their own children, let alone Brown.




Wow, that's a pretty broad-brush you're using there. 



.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this national news* because the cops white!*
> ...



Your side is doing the same thing. Fair play?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> You honestly think there'd be riots and wall to wall media coverage if I wasn't right? Blind is what you are. idiot.



Justice should never be intimidated by the threats of riot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.

Maybe a little over kill?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

All shots hit Brown in the front (none in the back)-&#8212;autopsy report

Destroys browns friends case!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

eye witness account 

brown doubles back on officer 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prrydnTAly0]Mike Brown Witness Audio - 'He Came Back Towards Police' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

looting at papa johns, oreillys, and liquor store..per scanner feed


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 87 pages about one thug PLUS. Yet so very little about the other 4,500 slaughtered by other blacks every fucking year.
> ...



And you would be wrong. So much for just piling in and not knowing shit, eh?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> All shots hit Brown in the front (none in the back)-autopsy report
> 
> Destroys browns friends case!



yup another witness says brown again came after the officer


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> 
> Maybe a little over kill?



   I'm not about to question how many rounds the cop had to use to stop this guy.
And if he's using a 9mm it may well have taken all six to drop a dude as big as Dirt Nap Mike.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> 
> Maybe a little over kill?



not over kill according to the doc drawing


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> ...



three in the right arm


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> ...



   No exit wounds?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



have not read the report 

but according to the drawing no


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Shots just fired. Rioters attacking security guards.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> ...




This report should make happy all the liberals who complained about the cop not "winging" Brown. Look at all those hits to the arm. (I know, not aimed, but still). Liberals have even less to complain about.


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

The more proof that Brown was in the wrong, the more upset blacks get

Strange people


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Cop said he thought Brown was on something because of how he charged him regardless of what he was shouting for him to do...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



  There appear to be eight marks on the illustration and six rounds hit. Wonder if all the damage is restricted to the front somehow?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Shots just fired. Rioters attacking security guards.



  Hope to hell they're armed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Shots fire west florence area.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Shots just fired. Rioters attacking security guards.




Goodness. Isn't it Asslepciasswipe that keeps harping on fear? Why is it no surprise the chickenshits only come out at night to shoot at people?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Suspect is running northbound from shooting location on foot


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Shots just fired. Rioters attacking security guards.
> ...



  It may be good news. Security might be taking care of business.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



from what i gather the autopsy was performed by 

 Dr. Michael Baden

all the rounds entered from the front

one hit him on the top of the head 

most likely the lights out shot


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0

One of the bullets entered the top of Mr. Brown&#8217;s skull, suggesting his head was bent forward when it struck him and caused a fatal injury, according to Dr. Michael M. Baden, the former chief medical examiner for the City of New York, who flew to Missouri on Sunday at the family&#8217;s request to conduct the separate autopsy. It was likely the last of bullets to hit him, he said.

Mr. Brown, 18, was also shot four times in the right arm, he said, adding that all the bullets were fired into his front.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

FERGUSON, Mo. &#8212; Michael Brown, the unarmed black teenager who was killed by a police officer, sparking protests around the nation, was shot at least six times, including twice in the head, a preliminary private autopsy performed on Sunday found.

One of the bullets entered the top of Mr. Brown&#8217;s skull, suggesting his head was bent forward when it struck him and caused a fatal injury, according to Dr. Michael M. Baden, the former chief medical examiner for the City of New York, who flew to Missouri on Sunday at the family&#8217;s request to conduct the separate autopsy. It was likely the last of bullets to hit him, he said.

Mr. Brown, 18, was also shot four times in the right arm, he said, adding that all the bullets were fired into his front.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...s-shot-at-least-6-times.html?smid=tw-bna&_r=3


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 17, 2014)

Over thirteen hundred posts in a few days.  People sure get energized over something that happens in a  mostly black, low income neighborhood from what I can see.  Curious why the white middle class is so worried. It's  not coming to your neighborhood unless you're unfortunate to live in low class, crime ridden, black neighborhoods.  Now the banks and wall street hijacked our economy a few years ago.  This adversely affected  almost everyone's jobs, property values, retirements and our children's future.  No one involved in this hijacking went to jail from what I can see. Bankers went on giving themselves million dollar bonuses afterword.  Weird.   A few people protested wall street, and of course the same right wingers who are outraged about Ferguson, lined up to curse the occupy protesters and to protect wall street.  Go figure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



from the article

*
Some of the bullets entered and exited several times, including one that left at least five different wounds.*


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

If he was hit four times in the front of his arms, he didn't have his hands up


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Shots Fired here on Vice's Feed, it's getting hot https://news.vice.com/article/live-on-the-ground-in-ferguson-missouri


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Large group of armed thugs walking east on Chamber


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

CNN producer witnessed shots fired at police.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

As per Twitter:

#CNN Producer Steven Kastenbaum confirms/witnessed shots were fired at police. Says both police and media had to hit the deck


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Large group of armed thugs walking east on Chamber



If you live in Portland, this is over a thousand miles from where you live.  You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Possible fire at Walgreens. 2-3 car accident involving a bus, fight and shots fired.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 17, 2014)

This autopsy report proves Michael Brown was not shot in the back or with his hands up in the air. All 3 of the first witness on TV lied based on what his accomplice who ran away said at the scene.

Another witness caught on video within minutes after the shooting said Michael Brown was charging the officer when he was shot. This autopsy report is consistent with that account.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Tank said:


> If he was hit four times in the front of his arms, he didn't have his hands up



the doc wrote there are several entrance and exit wounds 

from the same bullets 

that makes it unlikely his arms had been raised


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> CNN producer witnessed shots fired at police.



That can't be possible. Liberals and blacks have assured us that now that there is a black man in charge of the police and the Ferguson PD is demobilized, that all the problems due to whitey cops tormenting blacks would be solved.

So rioters are shooting on a black-run police operation? Heavens to Betsy, why it's just like Detroit, blacks shooting on a blank-run police force.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Multiple gunshots reported in Dellwood on Chambers Ave.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Large group of armed thugs walking east on Chamber
> ...



Black social dysfunction is a problem for every community around the world.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> 
> Maybe a little over kill?



I will not comment about this specific case because it is irresponsible to stir up hysteria against police officers who are already in the line of fire while discharging their duties to the best of their abilities, especially, when all the facts are not out yet. There is an inquiry going on. The officer will be investigated by some very intelligent investigators. The truth will come out - without a doubt. 

Keeping the politics out, objectively speaking, when you engage in combat using guns, it is a different ballgame, you have to neutralize the threat or else the threat will neutralize you. 

A very long time ago, there was a beer run in Los Angeles by a young Hispanic male.  No weapons were used during the beer run. If my memory is correct the business (victim) was a 7-Eleven at Santa Monica Boulevard. As the culprit was trying to get away on foot through an alley, he was engaged by two officers. One of the officers (also a Hispanic male) was brand new on the force. The rookie cop got out of his car immediately assuming that the subject was not armed. He was immediately fired upon with an automatic pistol - not a semi-automatic, a fully automatic pistol. The rookie cop died on the spot. The partner of the dead cop emptied his entire magazine into the suspect. The suspect died on the spot as well.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

&#8220;report of black male shooting into the crowd...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Air unit seems to indicate persons or persons have been hit and are on the ground.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Now reports of multiple fires.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

The reporter on the FOX 2 LIVE coverage had interviewed a protester who said that "until the cop is arrested and charged with murder, they will not quit rioting."


---This is how little they give a shit about the truth or justice.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

*DELLWOOD MARKET ON FIRE*

Wow, burning down your stores and food supply. Dumb.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

sounds like they are gonna take over the hospital, requesting officers..multiple gun shot wounds showing up


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> sounds like they are gonna take over the hospital, requesting officers..multiple gun shot wounds showing up



where are you getting this info


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like they are gonna take over the hospital, requesting officers..multiple gun shot wounds showing up
> ...



Live feeds, twitter, and Free republic
All Hell Breaking Loose in Ferguson

They're looking at the feeds and twitter reports.


----------



## Tank (Aug 17, 2014)

It's on CNN


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

It can be ended if a few Angry Black Guys are shot just like their bud Michael. Can't reason with thugs. But they understand bullets.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Angry white bitch? lol. More like "I See You Now, White Bitch". In caps. Cuz I finally do, negro.
> ...



Let's see here... Fruit loop vs racist asshole. I'll go with the fruit loop every time, asshole.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

If they don't nip this in the bud TONIGHT, it is going to spill over to residential homes and other places besides just that spot. Neighboring towns, other cities, other states. After all....White Man MUST be punished for shooting a thug who is a thief and has lying friends. Do those who marched with their hands up feel stupid now? You should. You just got snookered by a bunch of lying angry black people.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thanks! I think.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2014)

&#8220;eddiegann
police vehicle rammed&#8221;

right now: groups approaching (marching? to) command post


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What could the clerk have said that would justify pushing him at least twice?

Perhaps he asked Brown to pay for the cigars he grabbed? You're acting as if pushing a man 14" shorter and close to 200 pounds lighter is no big deal! It's assault, Ass-clap. NOTHING the clerk could have said justifies assault.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 17, 2014)

What news channels are covering this besides CNN?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 17, 2014)

Matthew said:


> eddiegann
> police vehicle rammed
> 
> right now: groups approaching (marching? to) command post



group of a hundred or so


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait til they try to burn down the hospital..or some old folks home. People must be punished, I tell ya!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

These ignorant black rioters. They're doing this all wrong. They're destroying their own town. 

What they need to do is congregate where all the hipsters live, where all the liberal white rich families live, and destroy those neighborhoods.

After all, it was liberal hipsters and their liberal power elite who engineered the relocation of blacks from prime city center real estate out to the sticks. Liberals wanted that city center real estate for themselves. Spike Lee was going mental about this gentrification. Section 8 vouchers are used to send these poor blacks out to the inner suburbs, like Ferguson, to destroy those towns, so that liberals can enjoy city life without the glorious diversity of black people. So, black people of Ferguson, go show the liberals how marvelous diversity is because liberals are always blowharding about how much they love diversity. Give liberals want they want. Go riot in their neighborhoods and keep your own intact.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Only if they demand you pay for what you've stolen. How DARE the clerk disrespect the brother like that?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He attacked him ( he took aggressive action towards him) to leave the store. Why are you trying to make it sound like he was this mewing little kitten after what he did to the store employee? He intimidated him by pushing him and then turning around and getting right back in the guys face, who wasn't but a third his size in my estimation.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=464_1408123040


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You may be a fruit loop, but your MY fruit loop.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, I am Ernie. Always.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Gas station getting looted now,


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

Tolja


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

Gotta have gas to get to them white folks homes to loot and get free stuffs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

I am Mike Brown Live from Ferguson, MO on Livestream


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Gotta have gas to get to them white folks homes to loot and get free stuffs.



Molotov cocktails....


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 18, 2014)

And Skittles.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Gas station getting looted now,



A long time ago, a man named Rodney King was brutally beaten up by Los Angeles cops. There is no doubt that Rodney King jeopardized the safety of people on the road by driving close to 100mph during the chase. But the beating he received was unjustified. Four police officers, kept hitting him even though he was on the ground and no threat to them. There was an inquiry against the police officers and they were not found guilty to the disbelief of many. Anyway, many folks in Los Angeles took to the street and did some serious rioting to protest the verdict. Only after the rioting did a second investigation start this time by the federal government. But the thing is those cops should have been found guilty when the first inquiry took place. People should not have to riot to get the justice. By the same token, justice should never be intimated by the rioters.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my, how the racists like to get together and wallow in their racism like pigs wallowing in shit.







It would be so nice to be able to have an intelligent discussion of this incident without the racists making it all so ugly and moronic.


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> But the beating he received was unjustified.


Rodney King didn't comply and he got what he deserved. 

Just because negros rioted does not change that


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> It would be so nice to be able to have an intelligent discussion of this incident without the racists making it all so ugly and moronic.



Definition of Racist: Anyone who bests Esmeralda in an argument.


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> It would be so nice to be able to have an intelligent discussion of this incident without the racists making it all so ugly and moronic.


How do you expect to have a "intelligent discussion" if you're just calling people names?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

If you think Brown was a thug, that he bullied a man after stealing his merchandise, think the rioting is wrong and the looters pond scum...then you are racist.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 18, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It would be so nice to be able to have an intelligent discussion of this incident without the racists making it all so ugly and moronic.
> ...



You are not capable of besting Esmeralda in an argument. I can guarantee you that. By using racist slur against black folks all you are doing is making a bad situation even worse. You are  a very irresponsible person.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 18, 2014)

DOJ orders a second autopsy. 

---

DOJ Orders Second Autopsy Of Teen Shot By Ferguson Police : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yeah, like BROWN charging the officer and the officer being justified in shooting him. Now that is a racial slur as far as they're concern.

What slurs have I made on this thread? You're just justifying the bull shit that is going down and you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

KSDK confirming something&#8217;s happening re: briefing back after the break

KSDK Live Video


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2014)

Tank said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It would be so nice to be able to have an intelligent discussion of this incident without the racists making it all so ugly and moronic.
> ...





The racists on this thread are the ones calling people names: that is why it is so easy to identify them.  They may or may not be calling the other posters names, but they are definitely calling the black people names, especially the young man who was killed.  And they are laughing about this young man's death and ridiculing him. It's just sickening.  What such folks do is take the discussion down to the lowest common denominator (meaning: The most basic, least sophisticated level of taste, sensibility, or opinion among a group of people), which makes it impossible to actually have an intelligent, meaningful discussion.


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I was responding to Rikurzhen. 

Having said that, yes, I have seen some very unfortunate racist posts from you as well. But truly, right now, you appear to be an angel compared to some hardened bigots that are chiming in. We as a society need to be on the same page. We cannot afford to think like a coalition of tribes. We need to make sure that there is justice for all of us.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Cognitive dissonance.  Something is wrong with some people you just cant fix.


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


What did you think about the way Mike Brown acted in the store video?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

1. He was shot in the front.
2. The first shots were low and hit his arms. This tells me he wasn't holding his hands up.
3. The shots in the arm were within a way that show that he was reaching out to grab something.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

the word racist doesn't mean anything anymore. It's the the kid crying wolf one too many times. No one with a brain believes him.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

in liberals eyes and most black people- it would never be justifiable for a cop to shoot a black person.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

Well...since excuses and scenarios are flying, why not add some more? Like, maybe the cop was shooting him in the arms to keep him from continuing to advance..and his arms were DOWN. So..the cop was trying to maim him but not kill him.

Howzat?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2014)

Tank said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I think it does not warrant a death sentence.  We do not have video of the shooting and have conflicting witness descriptions of it.  As I have said before, we need to have all the information come out in time, not jump to conclusions and not blindly accept anyone's testimony at this point.  Not speculate, not be judge, jury and executioners for anyone involved.  There needs to also be an intelligent response to the rioting instead of just racist name calling.  If a community responds to an incident like this in such a way, there is far more going there than we see on the surface. But people who are racists just have one simple idea about it, and that idea is completely derogatory toward blacks. Racists don't think, they don't have to: they can justifiy everything through their skewed, racist perspective of reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> the word racist doesn't mean anything anymore. It's the the kid crying wolf one too many times. No one with a brain believes him.



Youre a racist. It means you basically think you are somehow better than another race.  Its not for you to believe but to label you as an ignorant inbred for everyone else to know.


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Ya but, what did you think about the way Mike Brown acted in the store video?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the word racist doesn't mean anything anymore. It's the the kid crying wolf one too many times. No one with a brain believes him.
> ...



DON'T ASSume anything. I am a lowly sinner saved by the grace of God. The truth hurts sometimes and when libs like yourself are always looking for ways to be offended.....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...since excuses and scenarios are flying, why not add some more? Like, maybe the cop was shooting him in the arms to keep him from continuing to advance..and his arms were DOWN. So..the cop was trying to maim him but not kill him.
> 
> Howzat?



It is how I see it.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the word racist doesn't mean anything anymore. It's the the kid crying wolf one too many times. No one with a brain believes him.
> ...



I think you are racist. See how that works? I must be pretty racist as I have dated Black women and been in love with them.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I wasnt trying to offend you.  I dont care what racists think because I know you are proud of being a racist. I'm just calling you out for others to see.  You seem to suffer from cognitive dissonance as well.  How do you claim to be saved by the grace of god and god doesnt like racists?  He turned Moses sister and brother into lepers for being racists.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



As long as they _behaved_ in a way you thought was appropriate, right?


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > the word racist doesn't mean anything anymore. It's the the kid crying wolf one too many times. No one with a brain believes him.
> ...


You're always telling me blacks are better then whites


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

8 people with guns-many fire bombs thrown at police-Mcdonalds over run.Elevate level because of this.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I dont believe that for a moment. I've seen some of your comments. Youre a racist. Racists dont love people they think are beneath them.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Show me where I said that?  I think you just get pissed because I point out the nasty stuff white people do when you come with your racist posts. 

You dont like that shit shoved back into your face do you?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I guess looking at evidence and wanting a fair trial makes me a bigot. You see these people want to make this issue all about how evil we whites are. Otherwise, this issue would be handled at the local level and we probably wouldn't of known about it. 

The left is using it to advance something and they don't give a shit how many people are fucked over because of it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

People coming over the hill -had to throw tear gas-7 arrests-over.


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I wouldn't date any girl unless she behaved in a way I thought was appropriate


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Per the Reddit livestream:

Police helo is searching for 3 female journalists who reported they were trapped in their current position and unable to get back to media staging area.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You dont want a fair trial. You want the cop to get off and get away with executing a black person. We all know you are hard core racist. Your post remind me of the KKK during Reconstruction.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



I am the way I am because of the shit going down right in front of our fucking eyes...Civilized people don't destroy others property! Get it, asshole?

I am looking at the evidence and the evidence shows that Brown was likely charging the officer. His hands were down at chest level....The report tonight completely destroyed his friends statements. GONE, OVER, FUCKED!

All you care about is hanging this officer for shooting. *What would you do if someone was coming at you to kill you and you had a gun?*


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2014)

Tank said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


You are either too racist or too stupid to get the point:  subtext, subtext.....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



No thats not what the evidence shows. The evidence shows exactly what the eyewitness Tiffany reported.  Who told you Brown was coming to kill the cop?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/13/tiffany-mitchell-michael-brown_n_5677003.html


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Ya but, what did you think about the way Mike Brown acted in that store video?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Both. Tanks a special kind of messed up.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have. It matters not if you believe me. I have nothing to gain.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

As far as I am concern, these thugs that are looting, destroying and burning down businesses are the lowest form of whale shit on this planet.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



It must matter. You tried your best to convince me. Personally I'd have more respect for an admitted racist than one that trys to convince me by saying dumb shit like you did about being in love with a Black woman.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



exactly Matthew. I started a thread about when are we going to here a Sharpton apology about ruining a whole group of white men's lives (Duke Lacrosse Team)- crickets.

Black people, and libs in general see everything through race and sex.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



if I wanted to try my "best" I'd send you spoon pics of us back in the day.

btw, I see YOUR POST history and looks pretty damn racist anti-white to me. I bet everything you own or rent came from a white man.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Paying for hookers like a lot of white men do wouldnt convince me.

It would look racist to a racist.  I bet everything you own or rent comes from a white man too.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

BREAKING

CNN just said the Gov has signed an order for the NATIONAL GAURD to go in!!!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I don't know about you but I never stole anything, assaulted anyone or anything even remotely similar.

And I judge people by their actions and nothing else because what people do is more a sign of their character than what they say


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> At least some intelligent whites are not swayed by the BS going on by the Ferguson PD.
> 
> Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey live-tweets protests in Ferguson - Aug. 17, 2014
> 
> ...



He's doing it to drive his web site and make money


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Breaking reported: autopsy shows brown hit 6 times, twice in the head.
> 
> Maybe a little over kill?



Not if a 6'4" 300 lb guy is rushing you.

And it seems most of the bullet wounds were on his right side with the fatal shot entering the top of his skull as if his head was down as he was charging.

If he was on his knees and stationary as has been said do you really think the cop wouldn't have hit center mass with at least one shot?


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 18, 2014)

Simple equation: thug having a thugs day...thug violently robs store + thug walks down middle of street (cuz he own dem streets, he gangsta) + thug then attacks a police officer who asks him to get out of the middle of the taxpayers street = thug gets shot in his face. Guess now he's "livin in a gangsta paradise."


----------



## Sallow (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's kind of the new narrative.

A kid who escaped for a cop..ran away from a cop..after being shot, decides he's going to kill an armed cop..while unarmed and 35 feet away.

Some incredibly large logical leaps here..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 18, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You have to understand. This was a feral negro. A large one. The first 5 shots only made him upset.


----------



## Wake (Aug 18, 2014)

Whoever said he was shot in the back lied to our faces.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 18, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Possessing or dealing weed is a non-serious crime, so we can agree about that.  But what Brown did is a very serious crime because the very nature of it implies we are living in a jungle rather than a civilized society.  That kind of barbaric behavior deserves appropriately serious punishment.
> 
> If Brown did to you what he did to that store clerk I'm quite sure you wouldn't think of it as a "non-serious" crime.
> 
> Michael Brown got exactly what a punk like him deserves -- to be shot dead in a gutter.  The bottom line is we are rid of him.



Um, frankly, all he did was push the guy.  I've been pushed, it's no big deal.  

And when you treat a group of people badly long enough, eventually, they will turn on you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wake said:


> Whoever said he was shot in the back lied to our faces.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0



True enough.  

But he was shot six times.  Twice in the head.


----------



## Wake (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever said he was shot in the back lied to our faces.
> ...



One shot entered from the top of the head and traveled down to his clavicle.

How tall is Mr. Brown? 6'4"?

Either he was kneeling, which isn't what the witnesses said, or he was charging with his head down and towards the officer, which is what one of the witnesses said. Some of those witnesses said he was running away and getting shot, but the autopsy makes it look otherwise...

I don't know of any other way the cop could have shot him on the top of his head. The cop was shorter than Mr. Brown.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 18, 2014)

Wake said:


> One shot entered from the top of the head and traveled down to his clavicle.
> 
> How tall is Mr. Brown? 6'4"?
> 
> ...



Actually he cop was tall skinny dude.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 18, 2014)

hmmm...

Brown's wrestling for the officers gun through the window - officer gains control of the weapon "I'm gonna shoot you" - Officer right handed?

"One of the bullets shattered Mr. Brown&#8217;s right eye, traveled through his face, exited his jaw and re-entered his collarbone." == "Some of the bullets entered and exited several times, including one that left at least five different wounds." -- (1) Shatters Brown's right eye, (2) exited his jaw, and (3) re-entered collar bone -- (1 shot fired, 3 wounds, 1 bullet recovered)

Johnson: 'I'm gonna shoot you,' not a second later gun goes off and Brown's bleeding, his arm. I was so close, next to his shoulder, I saw the fire from the barrel, he's bleeding ~ We ran

~ random witness collaboration (cell back phone, the radio chick): "He's running [told him to freeze] then all of a sudden he turned around and charged him, I think he's missin', then boom. ~

(missing - 3 shots, no bullet recovery)

Johnson: he felt the second shot, told me to keep runnin', he turned around... (edit - knew he wasn't getting away - double edit Johnson: "he started raising his arm")

Arm outstretched - charging like football player: "four times in the right arm" - "Some of the bullets entered and exited several times, including one that left at least five different wounds." -- (1) entry right thumb, (2) into the forearm, (3 & 4) in upper arm & out again, then (5) into chest (4 shots, 5 wounds, 2 bullets recovered) 

"One of the bullets entered the top of Mr. Brown&#8217;s skull, suggesting his head was bent forward when it struck him and caused a fatal injury"

(6 shots, 3 bullets recovered, 9 holes in the body ~ count them)


----------



## Ravi (Aug 18, 2014)

Wake said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



He could have been keeling over from the effect of the other five bullets.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Possessing or dealing weed is a non-serious crime, so we can agree about that.  But what Brown did is a very serious crime because the very nature of it implies we are living in a jungle rather than a civilized society.  That kind of barbaric behavior deserves appropriately serious punishment.
> ...



You might want to tell Democrats in the South that .

Oh, this was in the North. 

Sorry.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 18, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Shit, nearly 50 years after passage of the Civil Rights Act and the libtard race baiters are still bringing up slavery.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)

Listening to people that live there I think you're blaming the wrong folks. Blacks have been running roughshod in Ferguson for decades. They've chased away the jobs and a lot of the whites. Even the black cops don't want to have anything to do with them...

.http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferguson,_Missouri


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's all about money. The Al Sharptons need this garbage to get paid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Jail house lawyer.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 18, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



or he could have been charging the cop with his head down and since the criminal was most likely right handed it makes sense that most of the shots hit his right arm as he was probably leading with it as he charged


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What he doesn't seem to understand is that unarmed people can still kill


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



  Thats not gonna stop anyone,and would explain why Ol Dirt Nap kept on coming and the need for additional rounds.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I particularly like the asinine theory he was charging the cop with his head down. All common sense dictates that the last shot to the head was as he was falling to the ground.  I wonder how a cop trained to hit center mass could miss so badly then put 2 in the kids head?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



What drug are you on that you would think someone would put their head down 35ft away from someone and charge?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Large group of armed thugs walking east on Chamber
> ...



   I'm all for cordoning off the area and letting them destroy their own neighborhood.
That way no more white people will get hurt.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Listening to people that live there I think you're blaming the wrong folks. Blacks have been running roughshod in Ferguson for decades. They've chased away the jobs and a lot of the whites. Even the black cops don't want to have anything to do with them...
> 
> .Ferguson, Missouri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That explains why there is all of 3 of them on the force.  Where in your link does it say the Black cops dont want to have anything to do with them?


----------



## BillyP (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It's called the feral negro boogie.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> The reporter on the FOX 2 LIVE coverage had interviewed a protester who said that "until the cop is arrested and charged with murder, they will not quit rioting."
> 
> 
> ---This is how little they give a shit about the truth or justice.



  Then I'd make damn sure not to arrest him. Let the shitbags destroy their city,I for one dont give a rats ass.


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't the negro witness say he was shot in the back?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Wake said:


> Whoever said he was shot in the back lied to our faces.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0




Typically if someone "jerks" like they were hit you tend to think they were hit.  Calling it a lie shows a lack of comprehension regarding how the mind works.  The other case being you dont want to believe the eyewitness for whatever reason.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Tank said:


> Didn't the negro witness say he was shot in the back?



Didnt you say you graduated from high school?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Oh my, how the racists like to get together and wallow in their racism like pigs wallowing in shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Shouldnt those be black pigs?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It would be so nice to be able to have an intelligent discussion of this incident without the racists making it all so ugly and moronic.
> ...



  So you mean everyone?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the negro witness say he was shot in the back?
> ...


I don't believe him because he was lying and too stupid to think he'd be outed. 

My God there are some really stupid SOBs in inner cities!


----------



## Tank (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever said he was shot in the back lied to our faces.
> ...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You should only compare yourself to Esmeralda if you want a really cheap ego boost.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Explain to me how you get shot in the front of your arms if they are over your head.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, how the racists like to get together and wallow in their racism like pigs wallowing in shit.
> ...



No thats right. Your skin looks just like the pink pigs.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Good thing what you think doesnt matter to anyone.  His account makes sense.  If he was a referee in the NBA we would say he was the victim of a flop.  Even trained professionals are taken in by someone jerking their body.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



A shoulder shot makes you lower your arms?  The only part of his arm that would have been hard to hit with your arms in the air is the forearm


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever said he was shot in the back lied to our faces.
> ...



  Arm shots dont count.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Wake said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



  I'm guessing the head shot happened as he was going down.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I'd be more interested in how he got hit by behind, as Tiff said. My God, the defense would tear these witnesses apart in the unlikely event of a trial.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



  I know right! Dumb shits rob a store with security cameras and wonder why they get caught.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Meathead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thats not what Tiffany said.  She said he "jerked" as if hit. She was specific and even corrected the person interviewing her about that. The defense is going to have a problem with her.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/new-witness-to-michael-brown-shooting-speaks-to-don-lemon-about-what-she-saw/



> Then, she said, &#8220;*the kid&#8217;s body jerked as if he was hit from behind* and he turned around and he puts his hands up like this and the cop continued to fire, and he just dropped down to the ground.&#8221;


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well...since excuses and scenarios are flying, why not add some more? Like, maybe the cop was shooting him in the arms to keep him from continuing to advance..and his arms were DOWN. So..the cop was trying to maim him but not kill him.
> 
> Howzat?



The cop was not aiming at his arms.    The cop was doing just what he was trained to do which is aim for center mass.   Because Brown was moving, likely running with his arms moving back and forth, he was hit in the arm.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Dude it's over. All evidence points to a legitimate shooting.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You must be looking at some evidence I havent seen.  This cop is going to jail.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 18, 2014)

Clearly this is society's fault.............and the White mans

If only there was social "justice", and more taxpayer funded welfare programs for education, job training, food stamps, housing, drug rehabilitation, lienient prison sentences, affirmative action and substitute father programs this never would have happened..........

Clearly Hes just another Victim of oppression .......LMFAO


----------



## KissMy (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 The cop will never be charged based on the evidence. They might try some trumped up political bullshit. In that case Officer Brown has a right to be exonerated by a jury of his peers, not an angry black mob riled up by criminal thugs.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 18, 2014)

> You must be looking at some evidence I havent seen. This cop is going to jail



If I had to bet...I say this officer isn't going to jail...the shooting will be ruled justified and holder and obama are going to get stuck trying to explain how they couldn't massage the evidence to convict the officer...

Keep in mind, the officer was facing 2 suspects...one of them, the 300 pound, over 6 feet, one seems to have charged him with such force that bullets 1-5 didn't stop him...so facing a charging attacker, with another suspect waiting in the wings...I don't see how he goes to jail...unless he gets a lefty jury...then all bets are off...

And the democrat habit of undermining the police happens again...and then they wonder why states and cities run by democrats are the ones with the most violence...

Can you see any cop dealing with a situation like this...and not saying...it aint worth it to stop these morons from walking in the street...and eventually, the crime will get worse and worse..

Chaos and poverty...the best friends of democrats...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What drug are you on that you would think someone would put their head down 35ft away from someone and charge?


So you know he was 35 feet away when the bullet hit the top of his skull?

Besides at a full run a guy who is 6'4" tall can cover 35 feet (if you are right) in a couple seconds so yes his head could have very well been lowered to the point a standing officer could shoot him in the top of his head.

Have you ever even played football in your life?


----------



## MikeK (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, frankly, all he did was push the guy.  I've been pushed, it's no big deal.


What he did is physically assault a store employee (owner?) who was attempting to prevent him from unlawfully removing (stealing) merchandise.  Technically, in every jurisdiction I am aware of, that is known as _assault and robbery._



> When you treat a group of people badly long enough, eventually, they will turn on you.


I can't disagree with that.  But two wrongs don't make a right and riotously demanding the arrest of a cop who acted lawfully in his confrontation with a belligerent bully who in fact is a known strongarm robber is not the platform from which to demand justice.  

Michael Brown is the kind of individual who reflects badly on decent, law-abiding Black people.  Attempting to portray Brown as anything other than a violent, bullying criminal conveys an impression of similar character.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you know he was 35 feet away when the bullet hit the top of his skull?
> 
> Besides at a full run a guy who is 6'4" tall can cover 35 feet (if you are right) in a couple seconds so yes his head could have very well been lowered to the point a standing officer could shoot him in the top of his head.
> 
> Have you ever even played football in your life?


Yes I have. If I was going to charge at someone my head would be up with my eyes fastened on my target. The bullet hit him in the head as he was going down consistent with the testimony of Tiffany and Paigent.  You must be the one that never played football. What coach told you to charge with your head down so you cant see your target nimrod?


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 18, 2014)

MikeK said:


> What he did is physically assault a store employee (owner?) who was attempting to prevent him from unlawfully removing (stealing) merchandise.  Technically, in every jurisdiction I am aware of, that is known as _assault and robbery._
> 
> 
> I can't disagree with that.  But two wrongs don't make a right and riotously demanding the arrest of a cop who acted lawfully in his confrontation with a belligerent bully who in fact is a known strongarm robber is not the platform from which to demand justice.
> ...


The so called evidence of the so called assault merely shows some blurred image of some guy barely touching the shoulder of a guy that confronted him at the door.  That's self defense, not assault. 

Known strong arm robber... ROFL  Your as bad as the people who call consensual sex rape if the girl admits the next day she had a drink that night.

We don't know if these two accused people are even the same accused person let alone guilty of what they have been accused of.  

But what we do know for sure is there's a dead teen reportedly with six bullet holes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 18, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you know he was 35 feet away when the bullet hit the top of his skull?
> 
> Besides at a full run a guy who is 6'4" tall can cover 35 feet (if you are right) in a couple seconds so yes his head could have very well been lowered to the point a standing officer could shoot him in the top of his head.
> 
> Have you ever even played football in your life?


I played football, and I don't remember being shot six times by a cop.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The so called evidence of the so called assault merely shows some blurred image of some guy barely touching the shoulder of a guy that confronted him at the door.  That's self defense, not assault.
> 
> Known strong arm robber... ROFL  Your as bad as the people who call consensual sex rape if the girl admits the next day she had a drink that night.
> 
> ...



The one I have isn't exactly blurry and that guy ain't "barely touching a shoulder"  `


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 18, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> or he could have been charging the cop with his head down and since the criminal was most likely right handed it makes sense that most of the shots hit his right arm as he was probably leading with it as he charged



Guy, he had five bullets in him before the kill shot.  seriously, if he was still charging when the sixth bullet hit him, he was fucking Jason Vorhees.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, he had five bullets in him before the kill shot.  seriously, if he was still charging when the sixth bullet hit him, he was fucking Jason Vorhees.



Or on something, Johnson def. seems out of it in the video.  But either way yea... The one report is we've got 3 bullets in the arm (1 being a graze wound) then the two in the head.  I can see either side with that so this report doesn't help solve the case as much as I'd hoped.  (Also only had 3 bullets in him)


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 18, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Or on something, Johnson def. seems out of it in the video.  But either way yea... The one report is we've got 3 bullets in the arm (1 being a graze wound) then the two in the head.  I can see either side with that so this report doesn't help solve the case as much as I'd hoped.  (Also only had 3 bullets in him)



Well, the Tox screen only found pot, which doesn't turn you into Jason.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, he had five bullets in him before the kill shot.  seriously, if he was still charging when the sixth bullet hit him, he was fucking Jason Vorhees.



If those shots didnt hit anything vital it's no surprise he didnt go down. Especially since the cop was using a 9mm.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If those shots didnt hit anything vital it's no surprise he didnt go down. Especially since the cop was using a 9mm.



Or it went down precisely as the 2 ladies said it happened that don't even know him.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If those shots didnt hit anything vital it's no surprise he didnt go down. Especially since the cop was using a 9mm.



Are you kidding me? If you get hit in the arm FOUR TIMES with a 9MM, you are going down!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you kidding me? If you get hit in the arm FOUR TIMES with a 9MM, you are going down!


He's been watching too many action flicks.  Until someone can *prove* the 2 ladies are lying it doesnt make sense to think anything happened other than what they say happened.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you kidding me? If you get hit in the arm FOUR TIMES with a 9MM, you are going down!


 
  Not if you dont hit something vital.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 18, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Not if you dont hit something vital.



How awful would that call be for the husband? 

That said, could be drugs.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 18, 2014)

PROTESTERS STORM GOVERNOR’S ST. LOUIS OFFICE – Demand Removal of National Guard in #Ferguson

PROTESTERS STORM GOVERNOR&#8217;S ST. LOUIS OFFICE &#8211; Demand Removal of National Guard in #Ferguson | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> 8 people with guns-many fire bombs thrown at police-Mcdonalds over run.Elevate level because of this.



Few years back in Canada, a Canadian team lost hockey match to a US team in some kind of grand tournament. In response, Canadian fans rioted. They destroyed cars, burned stores and even hurt people. The Canadian government's response was very determined. The government said that it would make every effort to identify and arrest the rioters and it did. That was a correct approach. There are innocent people in Ferguson whose cars got burned. There were businesses that got destroyed. For what? We do not know what actually happened. There is an investigation in progress. Let federal and state investigators do their job first before crucifying the police officer.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 18, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I played football, and I don't remember being shot six times by a cop.



Did you hit the cop with a car door & then punch him while wrestling for a gun?

Stop being stupid


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit



assuming that is true.... the cop who shot him says he didn't know anything about that.

but keep trying to justify the murders of unarmed black men.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 18, 2014)

jillian said:


> assuming that is true.... the cop who shot him says he didn't know anything about that.
> 
> but keep trying to justify the murders of unarmed black men.


..once he attacked a cop all bets were off. 
It doesn't matter if he was pulling the wings off of butterflies prior.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 18, 2014)

jillian said:


> assuming that is true.... the cop who shot him says he didn't know anything about that.
> 
> but keep trying to justify the murders of unarmed black men.


Actually the cop DID NOT say that. But please, keep your head in the clouds


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 18, 2014)

Obama made brief statement on the subject. I liked it. It was very reasonable. 

---



> “Let’s seek to heal, rather than to wound each other,”



Obama Will Send Attorney General Eric Holder to Ferguson, Missouri - TIME


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Obama made brief statement on the subject. I liked it. It was very reasonable.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Well, that is good, but they need to stop calling us racist and stop the violence. Maybe then we can work things out.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2014)

Obama says Ferguson is rightly hurting, so what does this mean actually ? Does he mean that he agrees with the reaction so far, and so he figures that *"Now"* is the time for it to stop after all the looting and stealing has taken place, but what about before hand ? What about speaking to the crowd for their wrong in doing what they are or have been doing there ? Is he biased in the case ?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Well, that is good, but they need to stop calling us racist and stop the violence. Maybe then we can work things out.


You are no one of any importance. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You are no one of any importance. Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.



Fuck you supporter of violence and idiocy. I hope none of these businesses rebuild in this area. Go fuck off savage.

Yes, most of us for your behavior do feel you're exactly that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

That's why we move the fuck out of the area when you come flooding in with your violence and idiocy!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Then your poor ass whines about how there's no effin jobs! Poor old fucking me! YOu don't do shit to better your own life so you blame it on us.

We didn't start the riots
We do support the police but because we don't want our businesses burnt down

Fuck you


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, you are the ones that made this about race! Now own it bitch....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 18, 2014)

Calm down Matthew. Grab a brew & have a smoke.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Yes, you are the ones that made this about race! Now own it bitch....




That seemed to tick you off cave ape. LOL!!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 18, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you kidding me? If you get hit in the arm FOUR TIMES with a 9MM, you are going down!


It seems you are over-rating the 9mm, which hasn't the impact rating of an ordinary .38.

.45 or .357 magnum are stoppers -- especially hollow-point or flat-nose semi-jacket bullets.

Assigning 9mm as the standard police handgun round when was somebody's bad idea when police were upgraded to 15 shot automatics.  while some (many?) police agencies have upgraded to .40 caliber because, as we just seen in the need to shoot a charging bull like Michael Brown six times with the 9mm round.  One or two .45s or .357s would have dropped him. 

9mm is a fast bullet but it's light and has a relatively soft impact.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Few years back in Canada, a Canadian team lost hockey match to a US team in some kind of grand tournament. In response, Canadian fans rioted. They destroyed cars, burned stores and even hurt people. The Canadian government's response was very determined. The government said that it would make every effort to identify and arrest the rioters and it did. That was a correct approach. There are innocent people in Ferguson whose cars got burned. There were businesses that got destroyed. For what? We do not know what actually happened. There is an investigation in progress. Let federal and state investigators do their job first before crucifying the police officer.


It appears this incident has ignited an explosive level of Black citizens' accumulated resentment of Ferguson's predominately White police officers whom they denounce as being excessively aggressive.  I can't offer a substantive opinion about that because until this incident occurred I'd never heard of Ferguson, MO.  

Normally I am strongly critical of the increasingly authoritarian nature and the overly-militarized condition of America's civilian police agencies.  And were it not for the fact that a video showing Michael Brown to be nothing but a bullying thug who deserved what he got I might be more sympathetic to the position of these demonstrators.  But as it is the deference being expressed for an assaultive criminal like Michael Brown is misplaced and the lies that were told about his confrontation with the cop who shot him have thoroughly alienated me.  

Bottom line is I'd say these people have picked the wrong reason to protest.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Youre a racist. It means you basically think you are somehow better than another race.  Its not for you to believe but to label you as an ignorant inbred for everyone else to know.



I am a lowly sinner, saved by grace. God sees no black or white. I see it because I am human, a sinner and point out the facts/stats to show blacks commit the majority of crimes even though they are only 13% of the pop. 72% single black mothers, the list goes on and on and on. Just because you do not like the FACTS you attack the poster like most good little libs.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, he had five bullets in him before the kill shot.  seriously, if he was still charging when the sixth bullet hit him, he was fucking Jason Vorhees.


Most of those in the arm.

If they were center mass you might have a point but as usual you don't

and how do you know what order the shots hit?

He could have been hit in the head on the first or second shot and the cop could have kept firing as he fell


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yes I have. If I was going to charge at someone my head would be up with my eyes fastened on my target. The bullet hit him in the head as he was going down consistent with the testimony of Tiffany and Paigent.  You must be the one that never played football. What coach told you to charge with your head down so you cant see your target nimrod?



So you assume a guy charging an armed cop is going to use proper form?

And still even if he did use proper form that does not rule out a head shot if he was using proper form then his head and shoulders would have been at the level of the cops midsection.  A standing cop could still shoot him in the head

Your problem is that you have absolutely no objectivity


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Most of those in the arm.
> 
> If they were center mass you might have a point but as usual you don't
> 
> ...



when you shoot a person 6-8 times at range, it's kind of hard to argue that it wasn't excessive. 

Combine with that. 

1) The police have been stonewalling the press.
2) Witnesses say he was trying to give up.
3) The withholding of the "robbery" tape and selectively sending out frame before releasing the less-incriminating whole tape.

This really looks like a corrupt police department trying to cover its ass.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> when you shoot a person 6-8 times at range, it's kind of hard to argue that it wasn't excessive.
> 
> Combine with that.
> 
> ...




On 3) it was the press and media who did that shit.  They used the Sunshine Law to get the records, then they are the ones who broke the story on the video in sections - all of the video was on a disc given to them in answer to their Freedom of Information requests.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you assume a guy charging an armed cop is going to use proper form?
> 
> And still even if he did use proper form that does not rule out a head shot if he was using proper form then his head and shoulders would have been at the level of the cops midsection.  A standing cop could still shoot him in the head
> 
> Your problem is that you have absolutely no objectivity



You're dealing with theoreticians who watch a lot of tv. No real life experience.


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> when you shoot a person 6-8 times at range, it's kind of hard to argue that it wasn't excessive.
> 
> Combine with that.
> 
> ...



No, it looks like chaos, and the officer in question is clean, those who who know him state he is generous to a fault, kind & decent. The perfect conundrum.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> when you shoot a person 6-8 times at range, it's kind of hard to argue that it wasn't excessive.
> 
> Combine with that.
> 
> ...



The thing is those shots in the arm probably didn't stop his forward motion he was certainly able to keep coming at the cop with a few 9 mm slugs in his arm.

Tell me if a 300 lb bear is charging you do you only fire a predetermined number of rounds or do you fire until it stops coming at you?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 19, 2014)

CNN: - Eric Holder is coming to St. Louis to serve as Obama's racist proxy.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> when you shoot a person 6-8 times at range, it's kind of hard to argue that it wasn't excessive.
> 
> [...]


I believe that would depend on circumstances and/or the shooter's frame of mind.  I'm assuming there is a big difference between shooting at a paper target on a range and shooting at a 6'4" 300 pound man who is charging you with murder in his eyes.  

And keep in mind a 9mm pistol round is a relatively low-energy projectile, meaning it has relatively low "stopping" power, especially with a huge mass like Brown.  If the cop had a .45 one or two shots would have done the job.  

So there are two good reasons for the need for six shots.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 19, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Dorian Johnson is the friend and the witness who said they were stopped for jaywalking.  Obviously they were not stopped for jaywalking at all.


 
In other words he lied.

Now why would anyone take anything this idiot says as gospel. He lied to cover his own ass. Yup. What are friends for??


----------



## R.D. (Aug 19, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Dorian Johnson is the friend and the witness who said they were stopped for jaywalking.  Obviously they were not stopped for jaywalking at all.


No not obviously.

Dorian also said they had the cigars in their hands and Brown asked him to hold his during the  altercation at the vehicle   The officer simply had to put two and two together.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you assume a guy charging an armed cop is going to use proper form?
> 
> And still even if he did use proper form that does not rule out a head shot if he was using proper form then his head and shoulders would have been at the level of the cops midsection.  A standing cop could still shoot him in the head
> 
> Your problem is that you have absolutely no objectivity



What do you mean proper form retard?  Its natural to keep your head up and eyes on the person you are charging. Why on earth would you put your head down like a bull unless you are going to head butt the person? Your problem is you have a vivid imagination.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

Claudette said:


> In other words he lied.
> 
> Now why would anyone take anything this idiot says as gospel. He lied to cover his own ass. Yup. What are friends for??


Actually he didnt if you want to be technical. The cops even say thats why they stopped them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What do you mean proper form retard?  Its natural to keep your head up and eyes on the person you are charging. Why on earth would you put your head down like a bull unless you are going to head butt the person? Your problem is you have a vivid imagination.



Even if he was looking at the cop as he was charging his head would have been low enough for a bullet to enter the top of his skull.  You will not entertain any other course of events than the one that has the cop killing this criminal in cold blood.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Even if he was looking at the cop as he was charging his head would have been low enough for a bullet to enter the top of his skull.  You will not entertain any other course of events than the one that has the cop killing this criminal in cold blood.



I wont entertain it because it makes more sense the cop shot him for nothing exactly as the witnesses described that didnt even know Brown.  How in the hell is he going to get shot on the top of his head and he is taller than the cop? The last shot to the top of hte head was as he was falling face first. You must be drunk already or just wishful thinking.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wont entertain it because it makes more sense the cop shot him for nothing exactly as the witnesses described that didnt even know Brown.  How in the hell is he going to get shot on the top of his head and he is taller than the cop? The last shot to the top of hte head was as he was falling face first. You must be drunk already or just wishful thinking.



My god you are thick aren't you?

Have yo ever seen a person attempt to tackle a person shorter than they are?

Usually the person doing the tackling lowers his head and shoulder to about the level of the waist of the person they are trying to take down.

It is very possible that the taller person can be shot in the top of the head as they are charging in.

And you said you played football?  I think not.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> My god you are thick aren't you?
> 
> Have yo ever seen a person attempt to tackle a person shorter than they are?
> 
> ...



Its about a million times more likely he was shot as he was falling.  The kid never played football so he was not taught to wrap up.  Your narrative is retarded. Why would he first run from getting shot then decide to run back and tackle the person shooting him? You sound desperate to believe the cops version. Sorry but it doesnt make a lick of sense.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wont entertain it because it makes more sense the cop shot him for nothing exactly as the witnesses described that didnt even know Brown.  How in the hell is he going to get shot on the top of his head and he is taller than the cop? The last shot to the top of hte head was as he was falling face first. You must be drunk already or just wishful thinking.



How do you know MB was taller than the cop?

Do you know if cop was up hill from MB.

Where are the blood splatters from each shot, are they separated by MB's movement or are they in one spot?

Where did each shell casing land?

Why did another witness caught on video say MB was going at the officer?

How could shots enter MB's arm from front if his hands were up?

One lady witness said she went to get her things & went to another window when the shots were fired. The other lady said she dropped her phone, took off from the street & parked in a parking space after the first shot came from inside the car while MB was struggling with officer.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

KissMy said:


> How do you know MB was taller than the cop?
> 
> Do you know if cop was up hill from MB.
> 
> ...




You must not have had a look at the crime scene. The area was flat.  The officer is shorter than Brown. He is in one of the videos.  Not one witness said he was coming at Wilson. You are really reaching arent you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Its about a million times more likely he was shot as he was falling.  The kid never played football so he was not taught to wrap up.  Your narrative is retarded. Why would he first run from getting shot then decide to run back and tackle the person shooting him? You sound desperate to believe the cops version. Sorry but it doesnt make a lick of sense.



I didn't have to be taught how to tackle a guy.  Maybe you were too stupid to figure it out.

And now he was falling?  Falling as he rushed the cop?  And he wasn't running from the cop when he was shot since all the bullets entered from the front.

I am looking t ALL the possibilities here you are fixated on one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 19, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> The thing is those shots in the arm probably didn't stop his forward motion he was certainly able to keep coming at the cop with a few 9 mm slugs in his arm.
> 
> Tell me if a 300 lb bear is charging you do you only fire a predetermined number of rounds or do you fire until it stops coming at you?



Killing a bear isn't murder.  More to the point, this is supposed to be a trained police officer, and using a gun is supposed to be his LAST resort of use of force.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 19, 2014)

Peach said:


> No, it looks like chaos, and the officer in question is clean, those who who know him state he is generous to a fault, kind & decent. The perfect conundrum.



Not to me. 

What I'm seeing about this police force is that it is mostly white and considers its mostly black civilian charges like an occupying army more than a community it is part of.  When  you have a cop from this town screaming at protesters, "Come and get it, you animals!", this is not a police force that is part of the community at all.


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What do you mean proper form retard?  Its natural to keep your head up and eyes on the person you are charging. Why on earth would you put your head down like a bull unless you are going to head butt the person? Your problem is you have a vivid imagination.



The video of the officer AFTER the shooting is available online, far from from having "his head bashed in", he is walking straight, shows no visible injury. UK Daily Mail.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Are you kidding me? If you get hit in the arm FOUR TIMES with a 9MM, you are going down!


Not necessarily, I mean haven't you ever heard of adrenaline ? Once you get enough of it going in the system, then it is just as potent as a drug is on the body.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 19, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Not necessarily, I mean haven't you ever heard of adrenaline ? Once you get enough of it going in the system, then it is just as potent as a drug is on the body.



Or this cop just emptied his gun into an unarmed kid.  

Hey, Occam's Razor.  Usually the most obvious answer is the right one.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> assuming that is true.... the cop who shot him says he didn't know anything about that.
> 
> but keep trying to justify the murders of unarmed black men.


Um, so there is no fear or guilt after robbing a store on the part of the robbers, where as they would be walking in fear and in guilt of being caught at some point, or do they get away with this sort of thing in that community often ? When the officer approached the two, wouldn't the mere presence of the officer been enough to set the whole thing in motion, and this because big Mike and his accomplice figured they had been had, even though the officer as you say might not have known at first what they had done??


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Um, so there is no fear or guilt after robbing a store on the part of the robbers, where as they would be walking in fear and in guilt of being caught at some point, or do they get away with this sort of thing in that community often ? When the officer approached the two, wouldn't the mere presence of the officer been enough to set the whole thing in motion, and this because big Mike and his accomplice figured they had been had, even though the officer as you say might not have known at first what they had done??



Robbers? It was shoplifting, and simple battery. at the worst.


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Um, so there is no fear or guilt after robbing a store on the part of the robbers, where as they would be walking in fear and in guilt of being caught at some point, or do they get away with this sort of thing in that community often ? When the officer approached the two, wouldn't the mere presence of the officer been enough to set the whole thing in motion, and this because big Mike and his accomplice figured they had been had, even though the officer as you say might not have known at first what they had done??



what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.

and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 19, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit


Ferguson Police Busted | Drudge Retort

When the Ferguson police department released the name of Darren Wilson, they also chose to release video footage which they claimed was of Michael Brown robbing a convenience store for some cigars.

The problem is, the video shows Michael Brown at the register, paying for the cigars.


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.





jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.





edthecynic said:


> Ferguson Police Busted | Drudge Retort
> 
> When the Ferguson police department released the name of Darren Wilson, they also chose to release video footage which they claimed was of Michael Brown robbing a convenience store for some cigars.
> 
> The problem is, the video shows Michael Brown at the register, paying for the cigars.




Drudge RETORT? The video shows him at the counter, this could be a time when old stickers showed one price, the cashier quoted another, we will know when the reports are released.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 19, 2014)

Peach said:


> Drudge RETORT? The video shows him at the counter, this could be a time when old stickers showed one price, the cashier quoted another, we will know when the reports are released.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2014)

Peach said:


> Robbers? It was shoplifting, and simple battery. at the worst.


Around here if you steal, shoplift etc. and especially if you assault a person in the process, then you are also referred to as robbers, thieves, crooks why of course you are.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2014)

edthecynic said:


>



How do you know where the clerk is at in this video ? He could have been in the rest room for a second maybe. The only way to figure this one out, is to get the clerks testimony right ? 

Now if the clerk says that Mike paid for his stuff, then the whole thing could change as far as the store goes, then it's back to the crime scene for that part of it to be continued just as it will be. I wonder why the confrontation in the store if he paid for his stuff ? Hmmmm!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Not to me.
> 
> What I'm seeing about this police force is that it is mostly white and considers its mostly black civilian charges like an occupying army more than a community it is part of.  When  you have a cop from this town screaming at protesters, "Come and get it, you animals!", this is not a police force that is part of the community at all.



The community has no part or plays no part in the separation between the police and the citizenry there ?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 19, 2014)

Peach said:


> Robbers? It was shoplifting, and simple battery. at the worst.


*WRONG!!!* - Missouri Man Faces 30-Year Prison Term for Stealing 52-Cent Doughnut


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 19, 2014)

KissMy said:


> *WRONG!!!* - Missouri Man Faces 30-Year Prison Term for Stealing 52-Cent Doughnut



Yeah, that's fucking insane, too.  

And Republicans just eat that shit up.  

Just remember, it costs $8000 to educate a child and $40,000 to imprison him.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, that's fucking insane, too.
> 
> And Republicans just eat that shit up.
> 
> Just remember, it costs $8000 to educate a child and $40,000 to imprison him.


Wrong again! It cost $20k per year to educate a child & nothing for a dead thug.


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 19, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Wrong again! It cost $20k per year to educate a child & nothing for a dead thug.



Well since ahem the video shows Mike Brown not stealing the cigars he's not thug so I expect a retraction of that statement sir


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Well since ahem the video shows Mike Brown not stealing the cigars he's not thug so I expect a retraction of that statement sir


no it doesn't.
A store employee even said the negro stole the cigars. Try to keep up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> no it doesn't.
> A store employee even said the negro stole the cigars. Try to keep up.




the cop seen the cigars in browns hand


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 19, 2014)

Um Link please oh and here's video for ya


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 19, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Well since ahem the video shows Mike Brown not stealing the cigars he's not thug so I expect a retraction of that statement sir



That theory is disproven.  Watch the video: Attorney Confirms That Is His Client and Michael Brown in Surveillance Video | Mediaite


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Um Link please oh and here's video for ya


I don't see any money change hands.. I don't see any money period...but you need it to be true, so you see what you want to see.
Perfectly understandable now that all the other "witnesses" stories have fallen apart. You need SOMETHING to cling to.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.


It does now.  Hell, with this government you can get the death penalty just for eating at a road side cafe.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, that's fucking insane, too.
> 
> And Republicans just eat that shit up.
> 
> Just remember, it costs $8000 to educate a child and $40,000 to imprison him.


LMAO..the hyperpartisans have to inject politics into this...You libs like big government...you voted for it....now live with it and stop trying to blame others for your mistakes..that is such a negro thing to do.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.



Do you have a source for Wilson saying he didn't know about the robbery?  The closest I've seen regarding what Wilson's said was Jackson saying that Wilson 'INITIALLY' stopped them for jaywalking, then saying Wilson 'might' have known about the robbery suspects.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.


but battery on a LEO is a felony and as a felony had occurred the cop had the right under missouri statutes to use deadly force. Hate it for you.
If saint michael of brown would have kept his hands to himself he'd still be alive.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Do you have a source for Wilson saying he didn't know about the robbery?  The closest I've seen regarding what Wilson's said was Jackson saying that Wilson 'INITIALLY' stopped them for jaywalking, then saying Wilson 'might' have known about the robbery suspects.



he knew about the robbery every cop that had a radio on in their car

or on their person heard the dispatch notification and perp info

he did not put two and two together until he drove past

*Jackson told a slightly different story to CNN and NBC, saying that Wilson noticed Brown was carrying a box of cigars that had been reported stolen. Wilson, he said, initially stopped Brown for blocking traffic, but as he began driving past Brown, he noticed Brown was holding cigars.

At that point, Wilson "made the connection" that Brown might have been involved in a theft that had just been broadcast on police radio, Jackson said.

Chief: Officer noticed Brown carrying suspected stolen cigars*


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> he knew about the robbery every cop that had a radio on in their car
> 
> or on their person heard the dispatch notification and perp info
> 
> ...



I think you missed something.  I was asking Jillian for her source RE her statement:



jillian said:


> what are you talking about. *the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery*. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> I think you missed something.  I was asking Jillian for her source RE her statement:


Good catch. I overlooked that one...She *IS* getting desperate.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> I don't see any money change hands.. I don't see any money period...but you need it to be true, so you see what you want to see.
> Perfectly understandable now that all the other "witnesses" stories have fallen apart. You need SOMETHING to cling to.


I see him standing there, the girl goes behind the counter, he leans in to place his order,  his hands are out of sight, can't tell if he paid or not as the VIDEO DOES NOT SHOW THE COUNTER, then he walks out and a different clerk confronts him. Maybe to give him change.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I see him standing there, the girl goes behind the counter, he leans in to place his order,  his hands are out of sight, can't tell if he paid or not as the VIDEO DOES NOT SHOW THE COUNTER, then he walks out and a different clerk confronts him. Maybe to give him change.


Maybe to give him change...Right....that's why he shoved the owner..he probably was just trying to say keep the change...LMAO


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Maybe to give him change...Right....that's why he shoved the owner..he probably was just trying to say keep the change...LMAO


The owner, whatever, the little guy got in the big guy's face and barely got touched back. If the big guy actually shoved that old man, he would have gone out into the street.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The owner, whatever, the little guy got in the big guy's face and barely got touched back. If the big guy actually shoved that old man, he would have gone out into the street.


So you're ok with strong arm robbery..Got it. 
At least the negro won't be shoving or robbing anyone else.
Good shoot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> So you're ok with strong arm robbery..Got it.
> At least the negro won't be shoving or robbing anyone else.
> Good shoot.


What robbery?  You got proof he robbed them?  You got proof he didn't pay?  Or are you just making shit up?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> What robbery?  You got proof he robbed them?  You got proof he didn't pay?  Or are you just making shit up?



You haven't been paying attention..but that's no surprise...the negro stole the cigars...the store clerk even said so. hate it for you.

Video Shows Michael Brown Stealing Cigars From Store | The Daily Caller


_A Ferguson store clerk told police that Brown stole cigars from the store and that when he confronted Brown, the teen shoved him.

Video aired by Fox News shows who police believe to be Brown taking the cigars. The video also shows the store clerk confronting him. A woman and a young child are seen in the video as well.
_

The robbery was reported and went out on the police radio..now go ahead and say it didn't happen..LMFAO


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 20, 2014)

This Rkbrown is a real thug supporter. May he get caught in a fucking knock out game soon.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> So you're ok with strong arm robbery..Got it.
> At least the negro won't be shoving or robbing anyone else.
> Good shoot.



latest news 

another witness has come forward 

saying browns partner  was on passenger side of car 

*A man who lives nearby, Michael T. Brady, said in an interview that he saw the initial altercation in the patrol car, although he struggled to see exactly what was happening.*
*
“It was something strange,” said Mr. Brady, 32, a janitor. “Something was not right. It was some kind of altercation. I can’t say whether he was punching the officer or whatever. But something was going on in that window, and it didn’t look right.”*

*Mr. Brady said he had been interviewed by county investigators, but not the F.B.I.

Mr. Brady said he could see Mr. Johnson at the front passenger side of the car when he and Mr. Brown suddenly started running. Mr. Brady did not hear a gunshot or know what caused them to run. But he said he did see a police officer get out of the patrol car and start walking briskly while firing on Mr. Brown as he fled.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/20/u...er-as-holder-schedules-visit.html?ref=us&_r=0
*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2014)

listening to the scanner 

it sounds like a war zone 

with teams dispatched out on roving patrols


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> What robbery?





Rotagilla said:


> You haven't been paying attention..but that's no surprise...the negro stole the cigars...the store clerk even said so. hate it for you.
> 
> Video Shows Michael Brown Stealing Cigars From Store | The Daily Caller
> 
> ...


Or, Brown paid the girl when she went behind the counter and the old man had no business accusing Brown of pilfering a couple dollars worth of cheap cigars. When the old fart tried to get in the face of Brown, the teen was being nice by asking the old fart nicely to get out of his face.

Then later on when the nazi storm trooper decided to clear the streets of black teens, the boys were being nice to the cop too, when the cop also accused him of stealing cigs and told the boy he was gonna kill him for those cigars.  The boy ran and the cop started shooting getting one in his back.  Then the boy turned around with his hands up saying don't kill me you got me.  Then the cop unloaded his clip into the boy killing him in the street for a couple cigars.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Or, Brown paid the girl when she went behind the counter and the old man had no business accusing Brown of pilfering a couple dollars worth of cheap cigars. When the old fart tried to get in the face of Brown, the teen was being nice by asking the old fart nicely to get out of his face.



but none of that happened....except the negro stole the cigars and shoved the clerk. 

You're just flailing around wildly now.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 20, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> listening to the scanner
> 
> it sounds like a war zone
> 
> with teams dispatched out on roving patrols



Animals and savages all. This isn't' a protest, but something a bunch of monsters would do.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> listening to the scanner
> 
> it sounds like a war zone
> 
> with teams dispatched out on roving patrols


I'm listening to the scanner too and I haven't heard anything..no "shots fired" only a couple of arrests...no burning or looting..Sounds like a normal night, really. They do have teams out patrolling but that's to be expected.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't understand why you guys are STILL arguing about 'IF" Brown stole the cigars:

Dorian Johnson confirms he and Michael Brown stole cigars : Fire Andrea Mitchell!

Attorney of Brown Acquaintance Confirms Michael Brown Stole the Cigars | National Review Online

Dorian Johnson Admits He Was With Michael Brown In Store Robbery | Weasel Zippers

Michael Brown shooting: What we know and the questions that remain | MSNBC

Attorney: Dorian Johnson confirms he was with Brown at store robbery


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> You haven't been paying attention..but that's no surprise...the negro stole the cigars...the store clerk even said so. hate it for you.
> 
> Video Shows Michael Brown Stealing Cigars From Store | The Daily Caller
> 
> ...


&#8211; Ferguson Police Busted &#8211; Attempt To Defame Shooting Victim Blows Up In Their Face (VIDEO)

From observation, it looks as if he had tried to buy more, but then was unable to afford it, hence why he left several packets on the counter. This prompted the store owner to come out from behind the counter and have a discussion with him, which prompted the shove witnessed in the full video.


Whatever words were exchanged between the man in the video and the store owner, they were not considered very serious, as* the store owner nor the employees did not report a theft at the store. According to the stores attorney, the owners were bewildered when the police approached them demanding the surveillance tapes.*


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 20, 2014)

Great, a customer called 911 which requires the FPD to respond.  The clerk *and customer* both said that they stole cigars ~ http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2014/images/08/15/ferguson-police-report.pdf  (I am also almost POSITIVE the clerk is the one who gave the witness statement, not to mention they took the officer back to watch the surveillance video.)

Are you arguing that Johnson, through his attorney, is LYING about Johnson saying he and Brown robbed the store?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> It does now.  Hell, with this government you can get the death penalty just for eating at a road side cafe.



Yeah, if that Cafe happens to be in a terrorist country? 

Now you guys are worried about people being killed in terrorist countries? Where were you when Bush was killing a million Iraqis?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Killing a bear isn't murder.  More to the point, this is supposed to be a trained police officer, and using a gun is supposed to be his LAST resort of use of force.


Neither is killing a 300 lb man who is charging you

I don't know about you but I am not about to let a person get his hands on me before I defend myself


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.



Assaulting a cop will get you shot.  Any idiot knows that


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 20, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Neither is killing a 300 lb man who is charging you
> 
> I don't know about you but I am not about to let a person get his hands on me before I defend myself



I'm sure you have masturbatory fantasies about shooting people.. like most gun nuts. 

But I really want the cops to show judgment before they use force. This one didn't. Shooting people for jaywalking is not proportionate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 20, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Assaulting a cop will get you shot.  Any idiot knows that



Well, maybe we need to do something about that. I pretty much don't want cops shooting people for jaywalking. 

Not sure why you do. 

If Michael Brown were someone you cared about (do you care about anyone but yourself, that might be a stretch) I don't think you'd be so cavalier.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm sure you have masturbatory fantasies about shooting people.. like most gun nuts.
> 
> But I really want the cops to show judgment before they use force. This one didn't. Shooting people for jaywalking is not proportionate.



He didn't shoot him for jay walking he shot him because he was charging him.

And I have no fantasy of killing anyone but like I said I really don't care when a criminal gets himself killed.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, maybe we need to do something about that. I pretty much don't want cops shooting people for jaywalking.
> 
> Not sure why you do.
> 
> If Michael Brown were someone you cared about (do you care about anyone but yourself, that might be a stretch) I don't think you'd be so cavalier.



If people cared about him they would have tried to stop his criminal ways


----------



## Peach (Aug 20, 2014)

The officer's rights are a primary concern, the continual trial by media is horrible.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> I'm listening to the scanner too and I haven't heard anything..no "shots fired" only a couple of arrests...no burning or looting..Sounds like a normal night, really. They do have teams out patrolling but that's to be expected.




they had 41 arrests as of the press briefing 

earlier there was attempted looting 

but they seemed to be able to be on top of it 

the cops would respond and they would scatter like roaches 

--LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

edthecynic said:


>



Horse Shit....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Or, Brown paid the girl when she went behind the counter and the old man had no business accusing Brown of pilfering a couple dollars worth of cheap cigars. When the old fart tried to get in the face of Brown, the teen was being nice by asking the old fart nicely to get out of his face.
> 
> Then later on when the nazi storm trooper decided to clear the streets of black teens, the boys were being nice to the cop too, when the cop also accused him of stealing cigs and told the boy he was gonna kill him for those cigars.  The boy ran and the cop started shooting getting one in his back.  Then the boy turned around with his hands up saying don't kill me you got me.  Then the cop unloaded his clip into the boy killing him in the street for a couple cigars.




  He stole over fifty dollars worth of cigars,not a couple bucks.


----------



## jillian (Aug 20, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> Assaulting a cop will get you shot.  Any idiot knows that



there is no evidence of "assault" at this time. ... only the cops poisoning the jury pool. 

i'm afraid that justifying the murder of an unarmed person isn't as easily dismissed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> He stole over fifty dollars worth of cigars,not a couple bucks.


The dead boy is "accused" of stealing.  I guess it's all relative, fifty dollars is just not a whole lot of money to me.  Not enough to kill over.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The dead boy is "accused" of stealing.  I guess it's all relative, fifty dollars is just not a whole lot of money to me.  Not enough to kill over.



Except he wasn't killed for stealing the cigars..He was killed for attacking a cop.
 He got what he deserved.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The dead boy is "accused" of stealing.  I guess it's all relative, fifty dollars is just not a whole lot of money to me.  Not enough to kill over.



  He wasn't killed over the cigars. But had he not stolen them he might have lived a few more years before one of homies put a bullet in him.


----------



## GreenBean (Aug 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> there is no evidence of "assault" at this time. ... only the cops poisoning the jury pool.
> 
> i'm afraid that justifying the murder of an unarmed person isn't as easily dismissed.


Silly Jilly - Wrong Again.... don't worry kiddo some day somewhere just maybe you'll be right about something , but not this day.

A local Saint Louis radio station is reporting that Dorian Johnson has recanted his prior media espousals and now asserts that he and Mike Brown did indeed engage in a physical confrontation with Officer Darren Wilson.  As a consequence the same Radio Station is asserting the local prosecutor essentially advises it’s doubtful charges would be filed.  The Radio Station report is screen capped below:






*UPDATE* St. Louis Media REPORT &#8211; Dorian Johnson Recants Media Statement ? &#8211; Tells Authorities &#8220;Big Mike&#8221; Did Try For Officers Gun &#8211; Grand Jury Charges &#8220;Unlikely&#8221;&#8230;  *UPDATE* &#8211; But Special Prosecutor Might Be Assigned Anyway | The Last Refuge


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Silly Jilly - Wrong Again.... don't worry kiddo some day somewhere just maybe you'll be right about something , but not this day.
> 
> A local Saint Louis radio station is reporting that Dorian Johnson has recanted his prior media espousals and now asserts that he and Mike Brown did indeed engage in a physical confrontation with Officer Darren Wilson.  As a consequence the same Radio Station is asserting the local prosecutor essentially advises it’s doubtful charges would be filed.  The Radio Station report is screen capped below:
> 
> ...




    Yet another Honer Simpson moment for libs and feral negros.
    DOH!!!!!


----------



## GreenBean (Aug 20, 2014)

Peach said:


> The officer's rights are a primary concern, the continual trial by media is horrible.



Trial By Media is a good part of the Issue - A Liberal infested Media has blown this out of proportion with their incessant race baiting , it's the Liberal Media that should be held accountable for the anarchy in Ferguson Missouri - not Officer Wilson


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 20, 2014)

The GJ will get to hear all about what BM and DJ did to the cop.
If I could give BM's 'bum-boy' Johnson some advice I'd tell him to pack light and catch the next bus out of town.
He is a 'dead man walking' now when the mob of jungle apes find out he's told the truth to the cops.
"SNITCHES DON"T GET STITCHES" in Johnson's case. He gets a burning rubber tire necklage


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> The GJ will get to hear all about what BM and DJ did to the cop.
> If I could give BM's 'bum-boy' Johnson some advice I'd tell him to pack light and catch the next bus out of town.
> He is a 'dead man walking' now when the mob of jungle apes find out he's told the truth to the cops.
> "SNITCHES DON"T GET STITCHES" in Johnson's case. He gets a burning rubber tire necklage


Can you say "Witness protection Program"? At least Johnson will be living better than he ever has.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> He wasn't killed over the cigars. But had he not stolen them he might have lived a few more years before one of homies put a bullet in him.


Are you saying the cop might have refrained from putting the two bullets in his brain if he didn't have cigars on him?


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Can you say "Witness protection Program"? At least Johnson will be living better than he ever has.


I can see the "interview" now... Mr. Johnson, we are going to tell everyone you snitched on your friend.  So you really don't have a choice, you can sign this piece of paper declaring your dead friend as a strong arm robber and live, or we let you go.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Except he wasn't killed for stealing the cigars..He was killed for attacking a cop.
> He got what he deserved.


Awe did the wittle cop get scared the big boy was gonna give him a beating. ROFL  Dude show me the bruises.  Show me where this cop got shot.  Show me the video of this brutal attack.  OMFG


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Silly Jilly - Wrong Again.... don't worry kiddo some day somewhere just maybe you'll be right about something , but not this day.
> 
> A local Saint Louis radio station is reporting that Dorian Johnson has recanted his prior media espousals and now asserts that he and Mike Brown did indeed engage in a physical confrontation with Officer Darren Wilson.  As a consequence the same Radio Station is asserting the local prosecutor essentially advises it’s doubtful charges would be filed.  The Radio Station report is screen capped below:
> 
> ...


Funny how the stories change after the Storm Troopers have killed your friend and they have brought you in for an "interrogation."


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Awe did the wittle cop get scared the big boy was gonna give him a beating. ROFL  Dude show me the bruises.  Show me where this cop got shot.  Show me the video of this brutal attack.  OMFG




Go punch a cop and try to take his weapon...(Those are BOTH felonies)... Doesn't matter if you're 6'5" and weigh 275 or 5' 2" and weigh 100 lbs. You'll end up dead.

Save the baby talk and distractions...No one is fooled and it makes you look silly.

EDIT:

and you're slipping..you forgot to click the "disagree" button this time...Get with it, ace...LMFAO...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Are you saying the cop might have refrained from putting the two bullets in his brain if he didn't have cigars on him?



Yep. Even if it's true the cop didnt know Dirt Nap Mike stole the cigars,Dirt Nap Mike did,and his response shows that. Obviously if the cop did know about it,his theft was the direct reason for the contact with law enforcement.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Go punch a cop and try to take his weapon...(Those are BOTH felonies)... Doesn't matter if you're 6'5" and weigh 275 or 5' 2" and weigh 100 lbs. You'll end up dead.
> 
> Save the baby talk and distractions...No one is fooled and it makes you look silly.
> 
> ...


ROFL tried to get his weapon.. yeah with his hands up from 30 feet Mr. Stretch Armstrong Robber was gonna take the cops weapon, so he had no choice but to kill the boy.

Or the cop said I'm gonna effing kill you ******, and the boy tried to stop the cop from shooting him by placing his effing hands out, then after the cop started shooting he ran, then after getting hit in the back he turned with his hands up then the cop shot him 5more times two in the head.  All this because he was "jaywalking" or as you racists like to say black man walking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ROFL tried to get his weapon.. yeah with his hands up from 30 feet Mr. Stretch Armstrong Robber was gonna take the cops weapon, so he had no choice but to kill the boy.
> 
> Or the cop said I'm gonna effing kill you ******, and the boy tried to stop the cop from shooting him by placing his effing hands out, then after the cop started shooting he ran, then after getting hit in the back he turned with his hands up then the cop shot him 5more times two in the head.  All this because he was "jaywalking" or as you racists like to say black man walking.



   Now you're just making shit up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Now you're just making shit up.


Duh!  Why make up shit about him being guilty when it's just as easy to make up shit about him possibly being innocent?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Duh!  Why make up shit about him being guilty when it's just as easy to make up shit about him possibly being innocent?




I notice you ignored 1604.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I can see the "interview" now... Mr. Johnson, we are going to tell everyone you snitched on your friend.  So you really don't have a choice, you can sign this piece of paper declaring your dead friend as a strong arm robber and live, or we let you go.


No one's going to put Johnson on the stand, not even his defense for accessory to a felony. The guy and whatever testimony he might have had are beyond credibility.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Go punch a cop and try to take his weapon...(Those are BOTH felonies)... Doesn't matter if you're 6'5" and weigh 275 or 5' 2" and weigh 100 lbs. You'll end up dead.
> 
> Save the baby talk and distractions...No one is fooled and it makes you look silly.
> 
> ...


He called me ace...


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> ROFL tried to get his weapon.. yeah with his hands up from 30 feet Mr. Stretch Armstrong Robber was gonna take the cops weapon, so he had no choice but to kill the boy.
> 
> Or the cop said I'm gonna effing kill you ******, and the boy tried to stop the cop from shooting him by placing his effing hands out, then after the cop started shooting he ran, then after getting hit in the back he turned with his hands up then the cop shot him 5more times two in the head.  All this because he was "jaywalking" or as you racists like to say black man walking.



hahahahaha..too funny. "maybe" this and "what if" that...you're flailing around wildly inventing fantasy scenarios to try to seem relevant.

saint michael of brown was not shot in the back. That was proven several days ago.The rest of that gibberish isn't even realistic and not worth addressing.

LMAO..but hey, look, you invented a way to call people "racists"....again... You're so tricky and clever!

Seriously though, if you really believe any of those things you just typed, there's no point trying to engage you in rational discussion because you have no idea what's going on.

...the only other possibilities are that you may be mentally challenged...

...or just an agitator purposely misinterpreting proven facts and running around in circles looking for attention.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep. Even if it's true the cop didnt know Dirt Nap Mike stole the cigars,Dirt Nap Mike did,and his response shows that. Obviously if the cop did know about it,his theft was the direct reason for the contact with law enforcement.


I agree, with the point that IF Mike did steal the cigars, it would have given him a reason to high tail it out of there when the cop confronted him for jaywalking.  However, I do not agree with the thought line that we should kill black people for running away from a cop.

Would you feel the same about the killing if Mike Brown was named Michelle Brown and was a 5'2 brunette girl with blue eyes?

How about if it was this shoplifter:


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Silly Jilly - Wrong Again.... don't worry kiddo some day somewhere just maybe you'll be right about something , but not this day.
> 
> A local Saint Louis radio station is reporting that Dorian Johnson has recanted his prior media espousals and now asserts that he and Mike Brown did indeed engage in a physical confrontation with Officer Darren Wilson.  As a consequence the same Radio Station is asserting the local prosecutor essentially advises it’s doubtful charges would be filed.  The Radio Station report is screen capped below:
> 
> ...



I heard this elsewhere.  It might have something to do with a warrant being out for Johnson's arrest for a 2011 theft and an earlier charge of filing a false police report.
Key witness in Ferguson wanted in Jefferson City | Local News  - Home


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> hahahahaha..too funny. "maybe" this and "what if" that...you're flailing around wildly inventing fantasy scenarios to try to seem relevant.
> 
> saint michael of brown was not shot in the back. That was proven several days ago.The rest of that gibberish isn't even realistic and not worth addressing.
> 
> ...


IOW if I make shit up I'm an agitator.  But when you make shit up you're making peace with the world.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 20, 2014)

What's the bet that someone videod BM punching the cop and then walking away and then turning and running towards Wilson? That person will be Black. That person is negotiating through a lawyer to sell the video for enough money that they can clear out of the shit-hole called Ferguson and have enough money to relocate and retire.
Not beyond the realm of possibility. Of course they would know if their name ever became public the NBP's would put out a contract on their life.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> IOW if I make shit up I'm an agitator.  But when you make shit up you're making peace with the world.



Your version of the events has no basis in reality. You ignore facts that have already been proven and plow ahead with your "theories"...just looking for attention and arguing just for the sake of argument. It's obvious.
I'm done with you. You're dishonest.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Your version of the events has no basis in reality. You ignore facts that have already been proven and plow ahead with your "theories"...just looking for attention and arguing just for the sake of argument. It's obvious.
> I'm done with you. You're dishonest.


I see so everything said by everyone who killed Mike Brown and/or had a minor confrontation with him that day is angel who can't lie.  And Mike Brown was the devil incarnate and he had to die.

IOW you are a racist POS.

FYI I did not provide a version of the events.  You might want to look up the concept of possibilities.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> What's the bet that someone videod BM punching the cop and then walking away and then turning and running towards Wilson? That person will be Black. That person is negotiating through a lawyer to sell the video for enough money that they can clear out of the shit-hole called Ferguson and have enough money to relocate and retire.
> Not beyond the realm of possibility. Of course they would know if their name ever became public the NBP's would put out a contract on their life.



I'd say low.  The cop did not have a dash cam and if someone had a video it likely would have come out already.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I agree, with the point that IF Mike did steal the cigars, it would have given him a reason to high tail it out of there when the cop confronted him for jaywalking.  However, I do not agree with the thought line that we should kill black people for running away from a cop.
> 
> Would you feel the same about the killing if Mike Brown was named Michelle Brown and was a 5'2 brunette girl with blue eyes?
> 
> How about if it was this shoplifter:


LMAO.."What if"..."maybe"...You start ANOTHER sentence with "How about"....Why not go with the known facts and have a mature discussion, instead of inventing fantasy scenarios?

now you're really desperate using pictures of people unrelated to the event and trying to reframe the discussion...but ok I'll play;

If this fantasy person you invented committed battery on a cop and tried to take his weapon the fantasy person you invented out of thin air would have been shot, too, and would have deserved it.


Here's the facts;
He wasn't killed for jaywalking or stealing cigars.
He wasn't killed because he was "black"
He was killed for attacking a cop and trying to take his weapon..and, according to missouri statutes, the cop had the right to shoot him.
Good shoot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2014)

Michael Brown likely had a history of these kinds of violent robberies.  Dorion Johnson was wanted for a previous robbery and filing a false police report.   Four years older than Brown, Johnson looks to be guiding Brown into a future of criminal acts.   With his size, Brown would be perfect for intimidating others.   This was not the first time the two had committed this kind of robbery.   Mark it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LMAO.."What if"..."maybe"...You start ANOTHER sentence with "How about"....Why not go with the known facts and have a mature discussion, instead of inventing fantasy scenarios?
> 
> now you're really desperate using pictures of people unrelated to the event and trying to reframe the discussion...but ok I'll play;
> 
> ...


Your idea of facts and mine are in two different ball parks.  My point is we don't have all the facts yet, barely any facts, and many most of the information provided to date has been colored and do not corroborate other pieces of information provided to date. All of your posts, on this topic, read as race bating / racist hate speech.

Fact 1, the teen is dead as we've seen multiple coroner reports. Fact 2, the cop admits to firing his weapon at the teenager.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I see so everything said by everyone who killed Mike Brown and/or had a minor confrontation with him that day is angel who can't lie.  And Mike Brown was the devil incarnate and he had to die.



Right. You can't hide behind exaggeration and hyperbole. No one is fooled by the distraction. 



RKMBrown said:


> IOW you are a racist POS.



Oh..ok..great rebuttal. 




RKMBrown said:


> FYI I did not provide a version of the events. You might want to look up the concept of possibilities.



...but all of your "possibilities" entail you misrepresenting and distorting known facts and the  are all lying. 

Unfortunately for you, many "witnesses" "accounts" have been proven false..but you want to play "what if" or "maybe" word games. 
Ok..here's a "what if" for you.

"What if" everything the cops say turns out to be true? 
Could that "maybe" be one of the "possibilities"? ...or are you in so deep now that you can't back out because it would embarrass you and hurt your ego?
Is that one of the "possibilities" you've considered?


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Michael Brown likely had a history of these kinds of violent robberies.  Dorion Johnson was wanted for a previous robbery and filing a false police report.   Four years older than Brown, Johnson looks to be guiding Brown into a future of criminal acts.   With his size, Brown would be perfect for intimidating others.   This was not the first time the two had committed this kind of robbery.   Mark it.


violent robbery..  

Touching someone on the shoulders is not violence.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Right. You can't hide behind exaggeration and hyperbole. No one is fooled by the distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you even know what the term "proven" means?

Ego.. ROFL you want a tissue little girl?


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Michael Brown likely had a history of these kinds of violent robberies.  Dorion Johnson was wanted for a previous robbery and filing a false police report.   Four years older than Brown, Johnson looks to be guiding Brown into a future of criminal acts.   With his size, Brown would be perfect for intimidating others.   This was not the first time the two had committed this kind of robbery.   Mark it.



The cop likely had a history of these kinds of violent outbursts.  Dorion Johnson was just another victim by this cop.  Many years older than Brown, the cop should have been guiding Brown into a future free of criminal acts rather than killing him.  With his gun, the cop think's he's superman and can intimidate, even kill others if they don't obey his every command.  This was not the first time the cop had committed this kind of violent outburst.  Mark it down.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ego.. ROFL you want a tissue little girl?



You're projecting ....again....and dodging..as usual.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> You're projecting ....again....and dodging..as usual.


Uhmm what did I dodge? Oh that's right, I didn't.  Now provide your proof, first provide the definition of legal proof of guilt.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2014)

What you are dodging is the fact that the DA's office has confirmed that the officer suffered a blowout orbital fracture in the altercation.

Done deal, from where I sit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I agree, with the point that IF Mike did steal the cigars, it would have given him a reason to high tail it out of there when the cop confronted him for jaywalking.  However, I do not agree with the thought line that we should kill black people for running away from a cop.
> 
> Would you feel the same about the killing if Mike Brown was named Michelle Brown and was a 5'2 brunette girl with blue eyes?
> 
> How about if it was this shoplifter:



  There you go again making shit up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> What you are dodging is the fact that the DA's office has confirmed that the officer suffered a blowout orbital fracture in the altercation.
> 
> Done deal, from where I sit.


I'd not heard that.  Wonder why the police waited days to report that piece of information.  Very odd. Will he need facial reconstruction?  From the “side of his face was swollen” to blowout orbital fracture?  Hmm...  Do you think it's possible the police are exaggerating the shooter's condition just a bit there to justify the shoot?

I've been punched quite a few times in my life.  I never killed anyone for it.  But then I'm not a cop.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> violent robbery..
> 
> Touching someone on the shoulders is not violence.



 And another lie.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The cop likely had a history of these kinds of violent outbursts.  Dorion Johnson was just another victim by this cop.  Many years older than Brown, the cop should have been guiding Brown into a future free of criminal acts rather than killing him.  With his gun, the cop think's he's superman and can intimidate, even kill others if they don't obey his every command.  This was not the first time the cop had committed this kind of violent outburst.  Mark it down.



Wow what an idiot, from the beginning it has been made quite public this cop had never shot anyone and had no disciplinary actions on his record. Of course since you are only interested in keeping the turmoil up you find the need to publicly display your ignorance by expelling such shit and being proud enough to put your moronic signature to it!!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The cop likely had a history of these kinds of violent outbursts.  Dorion Johnson was just another victim by this cop.  Many years older than Brown, the cop should have been guiding Brown into a future free of criminal acts rather than killing him.  With his gun, the cop think's he's superman and can intimidate, even kill others if they don't obey his every command.  This was not the first time the cop had committed this kind of violent outburst.  Mark it down.


You fuck-wit. Wilson had been on the force for six years. Never a single citizen complaint. He won awards for his volunteer community service to the BLACK community.
The fucking simian smashed his fist into Wilson's face and broke his eye socket b/c he knew wilson was going to arrest him for committing Strong Arm Robbery and BJ thought that once again he could bully and intimidate someone and get away with it like he had done since he was eight.  FACT!
BJ's bum-boy Johnson has told the cops that yes BJ did try to get Wilson's gun and a shot went off. 
 All your BS lies have now become too inane to bother with.
I'd rather discuss this with adults.
Permanent ignore.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Wow what an idiot, from the beginning it has been made quite public this cop had never shot anyone and had no disciplinary actions on his record. Of course since you are only interested in keeping the turmoil up you find the need to publicly display your ignorance by expelling such shit and being proud enough to put your moronic signature to it!!


I see, so people making up shit about the black guy is being intelligent, and making up shit about the cop is being an idiot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> You fuck-wit. Wilson had been on the force for six years. Never a single citizen complaint. He won awards for his volunteer community service to the BLACK community.
> The fucking simian smashed his fist into Wilson's face and broke his eye socket b/c he knew wilson was going to arrest him for committing Strong Arm Robbery and BJ thought that once again he could bully and intimidate someone and get away with it like he had done since he was eight.  FACT!
> BJ's bum-boy Johnson has told the cops that yes BJ did try to get Wilson's gun and a shot went off.
> All your BS lies have now become too inane to bother with.
> ...


I'm gonna guess the concept of sarcasm goes right over your head.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The cop likely had a history of these kinds of violent outbursts.  Dorion Johnson was just another victim by this cop.  Many years older than Brown, the cop should have been guiding Brown into a future free of criminal acts rather than killing him.  With his gun, the cop think's he's superman and can intimidate, even kill others if they don't obey his every command.  This was not the first time the cop had committed this kind of violent outburst.  Mark it down.



Got issues, huh?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I see, so people making up shit about the black guy is being intelligent, and making up shit about the cop is being an idiot.



Please provide any link in which you think "I made shit up about the black guy".......

I have presented the facts, including links most of the time, you on the other hand come out with pure racist Bull Shit trying to incite animosity on this board just like your "negro spring" counterparts .......


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh and IF you think I made anything up, please link it to me and I will flood your ignorant ass with the fucking truth complete with links!!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I'd not heard that.  Wonder why the police waited days to report that piece of information.  Very odd. Will he need facial reconstruction?  From the “side of his face was swollen” to blowout orbital fracture?  Hmm...  Do you think it's possible the police are exaggerating the shooter's condition just a bit there to justify the shoot?
> 
> I've been punched quite a few times in my life.  I never killed anyone for it.  But then I'm not a cop.


Apparently you continue to behave in a manner that makes others punch you. You might want to ask yourself why. Or not.
The next time the person who punches you may decide it's not enough for you to learn how to behave yourself.
Funny. It seems your behaviour here is netting you the same level of disdain.
PI


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

Peach said:


> Robbers? It was shoplifting, and simple battery. at the worst.



Isnt that enough to indicate the character and demeanor of this young man? He had no respect for the law, other people or their property.

It is hardly a stretch of logic to think he would attack a cop.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Got issues, huh?


Nah... My reply, just took the poster's note that was written up coloring Mike Brown as a violent repeat criminal.. and replaced a few words of text.  My point was one of sarcasm.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> what are you talking about. the officer SAID he did not know anything about an alleged robbery. he stopped him for jaywalking.
> 
> and last i checked, neither robbery nor jaywalking carried the death penalty.



But beating then bumrushing a cop does.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Isnt that enough to indicate the character and demeanor of this young man? He had no respect for the law, other people or their property.
> 
> It is hardly a stretch of logic to think he would attack a cop.


Why would anyone have respect for law, or property when the people behind the badge and our federal government, hell, even our POTUS does not respect the law or property rights?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I'd not heard that.  Wonder why the police waited days to report that piece of information.  Very odd. Will he need facial reconstruction?  From the “side of his face was swollen” to blowout orbital fracture?  Hmm...  Do you think it's possible the police are exaggerating the shooter's condition just a bit there to justify the shoot?
> 
> I've been punched quite a few times in my life.  I never killed anyone for it.  But then I'm not a cop.


I doubt that it is an exaggeration. The medical report would surely be evidence in a trial. The DA's office has nothing to gain from releasing bullshit.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I agree, with the point that IF Mike did steal the cigars, it would have given him a reason to high tail it out of there when the cop confronted him for jaywalking.  However, I do not agree with the thought line that we should kill black people for running away from a cop.
> 
> Would you feel the same about the killing if Mike Brown was named Michelle Brown and was a 5'2 brunette girl with blue eyes?
> 
> How about if it was this shoplifter:



It was not this shop lifter!!!
I SERIOUSLY DOUBT THAT SHE WOULD BUM RUSH AND THEN PUNCH A POLICE OFFICER TRYING TO STOP HER!!

NOW ALL YOU ARE DOING IS BEING A DRAMA QUEEN, ONE THING HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE OTHER!!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Why would anyone have respect for law, or property when the people behind the badge and our federal government, hell, even our POTUS does not respect the law or property rights?



Because one should respect the office and the law regardless of the vile beings that hold or enforce those offices and laws.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I agree, with the point that IF Mike did steal the cigars, it would have given him a reason to high tail it out of there when the cop confronted him for jaywalking.  However, I do not agree with the thought line that we should kill black people for running away from a cop.
> 
> Would you feel the same about the killing if Mike Brown was named Michelle Brown and was a 5'2 brunette girl with blue eyes?
> 
> How about if it was this shoplifter:



Oh come on, dude. The size and demeanor of the person doing the charge is very relevant, don't you think?


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I see, so people making up shit about the black guy is being intelligent, and making up shit about the cop is being an idiot.


Only problem is, we're not making up shit.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Apparently you continue to behave in a manner that makes others punch you. You might want to ask yourself why. Or not.
> The next time the person who punches you may decide it's not enough for you to learn how to behave yourself.
> Funny. It seems your behaviour here is netting you the same level of disdain.
> PI


Yeah this one time I do a girl a favor and give her a ride home from a party.  Never touched her, just gave her a ride home. The girl's brother, walks up to my car and cold cocks me for bringing his sister home late. 

Guess what?  I didn't hit him back, though I could have, didn't even reach for the gun in the glove box, which I could have.  Hell I even had a black eye that I wore proudly the next day.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Yeah this one time I do a girl a favor and give her a ride home from a party.  Never touched her, just gave her a ride home. The girl's brother, walks up to my car and cold cocks me for bringing his sister home late.
> 
> Guess what?  I didn't hit him back, though I could have, didn't even reach for the gun in the glove box, which I could have.  Hell I even had a black eye that I wore proudly the next day.




Lol, no good deed goes unpunished these days


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Yeah this one time I do a girl a favor and give her a ride home from a party.  Never touched her, just gave her a ride home. The girl's brother, walks up to my car and cold cocks me for bringing his sister home late.
> 
> Guess what?  I didn't hit him back, though I could have, didn't even reach for the gun in the glove box, which I could have.  Hell I even had a black eye that I wore proudly the next day.



Has absolutely zero to do with this conversation.......
Just proves you want to be the victim, shut your fucking mouth and no one will know how big of a pussy you are!!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Nah... My reply, just took the poster's note that was written up coloring Mike Brown as a violent repeat criminal.. and replaced a few words of text.  My point was one of sarcasm.


It was stupid.
So have been your following posts on the topic.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Oh come on, dude. The size and demeanor of the person doing the charge is very relevant, don't you think?


Yes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

R.D. said:


> It was stupid.
> So have been your following posts on the topic.


Thanks.  That was my intention.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Has absolutely zero to do with this conversation.......
> Just proves you want to be the victim, shut your fucking mouth and no one will know how big of a pussy you are!!


Yeah I'm a pussy cause I didn't kill someone that punched me.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Thanks.  That was my intention.




Ok then


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Only problem is, we're not making up shit.


Some of it is.  Not your statement. My comments were addressed to the clearly racist folk pissing on the teen's grave.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Some of it is.  Not your statement. My comments were addressed to the clearly racist folk pissing on the teen's grave.



A whole lot of people on BOTH SIDES are making presumptive leaps about what the other side means.

There are good and bad on both sides and it is easy to confuse the two.


----------



## Ernie S. (Aug 20, 2014)

No one is pissing on his grave. No one is happy that Mike Brown is dead. Reasonable people are happy that Darren Wilson is alive.

Would I rather Brown was alive? Of course. Will I morn a thug who caused his own death? Nope.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Yeah I'm a pussy cause I didn't kill someone that punched me.



No you are a pussy for coming on here and telling that story like it would make a difference!!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Some of it is.  Not your statement. My comments were addressed to the clearly racist folk pissing on the teen's grave.



Who are you to  decide that?


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> No one is pissing on his grave. No one is happy that Mike Brown is dead. Reasonable people are happy that Darren Wilson is alive.
> 
> Would I rather Brown was alive? Of course. Will I morn a thug who caused his own death? Nope.


You're not pissing on his grave.  Others are, you may have missed those posts.  

Would you morn him if he was your ... brother in law, son, friend from high school, ... People do really dumb shit sometimes.  

This one time when I was 18, ... nvm.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Who are you to  decide that?


Michael Brown.  Yeah no shit, that's my real name.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> No you are a pussy for coming on here and telling that story like it would make a difference!!


Where I grew up only pussies brought weapons to defend themselves in a fist fight.  But then we had honor and fights did not scare us like they clearly scare you.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Where I grew up only pussies brought weapons to defend themselves in a fist fight.  But then we had honor and fights did not scare us like they clearly scare you.



Trouble is you stayed in the car and did not fist fight, like I said you ARE A PUSSY and YOU WANT TO BE THE VICTIM!!


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Where I grew up only pussies brought weapons to defend themselves in a fist fight.  But then we had honor and fights did not scare us like they clearly scare you.



what would you say is indicative of "fear" in my post??


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Trouble is you stayed in the car and did not fist fight, like I said you ARE A PUSSY and YOU WANT TO BE THE VICTIM!!


Oh I've been in lots of fist fights. I gave the guy a break cause he was upset about his sister coming home late... You see I can actually put my feet in other people's shoes.  It's not that hard you should try it.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Michael Brown.  Yeah no shit, that's my real name.


I don't doubt it.   You sound like a  thug with impulse control problems who thinks use of  profanity makes him a tough guy.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> what would you say is indicative of "fear" in my post??


Nothing.  My bad.. I conflated your posts with the rot and crew.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

R.D. said:


> I don't doubt it.   You sound like a  thug with impulse control problems who thinks use of  profanity makes him a tough guy.


lol I suppose.  Stop pointing out my failings.  You're embarrassing me.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> I'd not heard that.  Wonder why the police waited days to report that piece of information.  Very odd. Will he need facial reconstruction?  From the “side of his face was swollen” to blowout orbital fracture?  Hmm...  Do you think it's possible the police are exaggerating the shooter's condition just a bit there to justify the shoot?
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> ...


Missouri Law says cops can kill a fleeing felon who assaults officer or resist arrest.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Missouri Law says cops can kill a fleeing felon who assaults officer or resist arrest.


All nice and legal like.  Got it.


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> no it doesn't.
> A store employee even said the negro stole the cigars. Try to keep up.





JimBowie1958 said:


> A whole lot of people on BOTH SIDES are making presumptive leaps about what the other side means.
> 
> There are good and bad on both sides and it is easy to confuse the two.



I agree fully with this statement I just hope after this craziness something positive can come from it


----------



## GreenBean (Aug 20, 2014)

Pure speculation / wishful thinking


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 20, 2014)

dukect45 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > no it doesn't.
> ...


How sweet, naive but sweet .......


----------



## GreenBean (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Even if it's true the cop didnt know Dirt Nap Mike stole the cigars,Dirt Nap Mike did,and his response shows that. Obviously if the cop did know about it,his theft was the direct reason for the contact with law enforcement.
> ...



Then I guess he'd just have to "pat her down" for contraband - possibly a full body cavity search .


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Come on, everyone knows you don't swing that way.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


friggin huns... kill the men rape the women.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, with the point that IF Mike did steal the cigars, it would have given him a reason to high tail it out of there when the cop confronted him for jaywalking.  However, I do not agree with the thought line that we should kill black people for running away from a cop.
> ...



A prime example below of what you are saying..


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Yeah apparently every dead citizen is a good shoot to the cops.  Piss em off and out come the guns.  bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang ... reload... bang bang bang bang bang.. oh I guess the boy was unarmed.... oh look I shoot him in the head a couple times hope he learned his lesson.


----------



## dukect45 (Aug 20, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> How sweet, naive but sweet .......



So what do you want man what is your solution to this problem. Because if its generalizing and not treating people as individuals then your part of the problem


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 20, 2014)

She is a beautiful thief - a blast from the past. I doubt any man would mind her reaching for his gun.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



What seems to be your problem or are you just an agitator of the worse kind ?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 20, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 20, 2014)

It seems like only two businesses escaped getting destroyed. What is their secret? 

---

Why 2 Businesses Survived Ferguson Looting A Lesson for All


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 21, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> It seems like only two businesses escaped getting destroyed. What is their secret?
> 
> ---
> 
> Why 2 Businesses Survived Ferguson Looting A Lesson for All



No or not enough insurance to cover damages, so they had to defend their investment themselves?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 21, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like only two businesses escaped getting destroyed. What is their secret?
> ...



ROFLMFAO
These are the same ones I posted in another thread, hey you racist bastard can you find the "negro" in the picture??



> But not everyone was cowering in fear. At two businesses the owners (and some employees and friends) were standing firm, right outside, ready to take on all comers. Why?* Because they were armed to the teeth.*
> 
> At Riverfront Tattoo, owners Mike Gutierrez ( below left) and Adam Weinstein (third from left) brought AR-15s, body armor and lots of *high-capacity magazines* (the type Obama wants banned) to guard their store against mayhem:
> 
> ...


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 21, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Praise God, this is the greatest assist to the keeping of OUR GUNS as there ever has been!!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> What I'm seeing about this police force is that it is mostly white and considers its mostly black civilian charges like an occupying army more than a community it is part of.  When  you have a cop from this town screaming at protesters, "Come and get it, you animals!", this is not a police force that is part of the community at all.


About an hour before I first heard a CNN report of the Brown shooting I had watched two videos of young Black males perpetrating _knockout game_ assaults on White people, one of whom was a 72 year-old man.  Had I not watched those two videos I might have been more critical toward the Missouri cop who reportedly had "shot an unarmed Black teen-ager for jay-walking."  

Later, with images of those "knockout game" assaults still bouncing around in my brain, CNN ran the video of the "teen-age boy" shot by the Missouri cop strong-arming a store clerk half his size while brazenly stealing cigars.  So I don't think it's hard to understand how the effect of watching the "knockout game" videos and the one of the 6'4" 300lb bullying thief might influence my feelings toward the shooting of Michael Brown.  Especially after learning that Brown had assaulted the cop and tried to snatch his gun before the cop fought him off and opened fire on him.  

Maybe that last part is true and maybe it isn't.  But based on the things I saw I'm more inclined to believe it than not.  And I do not hesitate to say what I saw in those videos has thoroughly _prejudiced_ my thoughts about this entire Ferguson issue.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: PHOTOS RELEASED of Suspect Michael Brown ROBBING STORE Before Shooting | The Gateway Pundit
> ...


Then why was a 911 robbery report issued?


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any money change hands.. I don't see any money period...but you need it to be true, so you see what you want to see.
> ...


And the shot of him grabbing the clerk by the throat and shoving him away was his way of saying thanks.  

Advice:  If you're ever tried for a crime let your lawyer do all the talking.  Don't say anything.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2014)

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Assaulting a cop will get you shot.  Any idiot knows that
> ...


There is evidence in the form of the cop's swollen jaw and his testimony -- which is supported by witness testimony of Brown having pushed the cop back into his car and reaching in through the window.  

I don't know about Missouri state law but in New York assaulting a cop is a Class-A felony which calls for the use of defensive deadly force.  

While it is not permitted for a cop to shoot a fleeing felon in New York I believe it is permitted in Missouri and many other states.  

And having already been assaulted by Brown, and probably disoriented by it, to have a 6'4" 300lb assaultive goon charging him I'd say the cop had just cause to shoot him as many times as it took to stop him.  

That's why cops carry guns.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > He stole over fifty dollars worth of cigars,not a couple bucks.
> ...


Fifty dollars is a lot of money to a convenience store's daily bottom line.  And Brown wasn't killed over money.  He was killed because of his bullying ghetto orientation.  

Michael Brown was not a nice, sensible, young Black man.  He was an assaultive ******.  If he hadn't been killed at age 18 someone surely would have killed him at some point in his life because he wasn't going to change his arrogant bullying ways.  Killing him now saved a lot of people from being harmed by this punk.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 22, 2014)

MikeK said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What is sad is the *Pride* that has got to going now, where as even in light of all the evidence so far, people still defend their original actions on this matter. Remember people that PRIDE comes just before the fall every time. Humble thy selves before the Lord and he shall lift you up. Seek justice only, as it is the only way, and refrain from arrogance and pride because it seeks to destroys us all in the end.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 28, 2014)

Witness Piaget Crenshaw was a personal friend of Michael Brown. She is very bias as is her boss Tiffany Mitchell who is also a witness. Crenshaw & Mitchell were also on video talking to Brown's Mother before they were interviewed or police took their statements.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 28, 2014)

You know this issue that has been raised about the police having military equipment is interesting. Why is that an issue, when it is locked away until a mob starts taking the streets looting, burning and using violence to make a statement ? Is it that the mob felt intimidated by the police, because if it would have turned into an all out battle, then the mob wouldn't have been able to get the upper hand in the battle, but if it would have been officers who were barely equipped to deal with a situation, and the mob would have known this weakness in them just as things heated up & out of control, then what do we all think would have been the result of that situation I wonder ?  I watched Rev. Al on his show tonight, and he had a few guest speakers on who were biased in my opinion against the police response, and one of them said that if the thing was the other way around, and it would have been white people protesting, then the response wouldn't have been the same they don't think. Oh how they forget or rather they don't do their homework, because if they were to remember Kent State, then they would know their theory is flawed. Hec, all they have to do is look at the civil war to know their rhetoric is flawed, because in that war whites killed whites by the hundred thousands.


----------



## FireFly (Aug 28, 2014)

The police did not use their forces to protect people, property & businesses from looters. They used their forces to crush protesters exercising their constitutional rights. That caused the looting.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 28, 2014)

FireFly said:


> The police did not use their forces to protect people, property & businesses from looters. They used their forces to crush protesters exercising their constitutional rights. That caused the looting.



I like how you are trying to separate the protestors in this way, and especially after the fact. Do we actually know who started out peaceful, but then turned into rioters, looters and violent people as things evolved ? What I mean by evolved, is when the dis-satisfaction of the case did not go as the protestors wanted it to go, so it evolved into the very things that the police had to deal with., They wanted a hanging trial by the mob before the facts in the case were known, and when that doesn't happen then it's well hey lets riot, loot, and commit violence in order to hopefully intimidate the outcome in the way that one figures it should go..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeK said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



*There is evidence in the form of the cop's swollen jaw and his testimony -- which is supported by witness testimony of Brown having pushed the cop back into his car and reaching in through the window. *

what is odd in photos by the media of the crime scene

the partner in crime Dorin Johnson his gold bracelet

can be seen laying in the ground right under the cops driver door

it also be odd that one of his flip flops is laying bout two to three feet

from that same door


----------



## KissMy (Aug 31, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> *There is evidence in the form of the cop's swollen jaw and his testimony -- which is supported by witness testimony of Brown having pushed the cop back into his car and reaching in through the window. *
> 
> what is odd in photos by the media of the crime scene
> 
> ...


Dorian Johnson did not have, or lose a gold bracelet. He had the same yellow rubber bracelet on in the store as he wore in the on camera interview after the shooting. You have to vet "The Conservative Treehouse" comments & opinion just like other media's spin.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 31, 2014)

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *There is evidence in the form of the cop's swollen jaw and his testimony -- which is supported by witness testimony of Brown having pushed the cop back into his car and reaching in through the window. *
> ...




maybe but if you look at the store tape verses the hands up interview 

the rubber band is now on the opposite arm


----------

